# Dell bios passwords 595B and 2A7B



## Locksmith (Feb 12, 2012)

i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B

your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell-595B-and-2A7B-Bios-Passwords/436821113153098

POST IT HERE FOR A QUICKER REPLY - Don't forget to like the page group - Thank you..
Post your Tag.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



re-check correct caps for your tag..  And only 595B and 2A7B i can not do others.


DO NOT POST ON MY PROFILE OR START A CONVERSATION WITH ME FOR A PASS..

DO NOT POST ON MY PROFILE OR START A CONVERSATION WITH ME FOR A PASS..

DO NOT POST ON MY PROFILE OR START A CONVERSATION WITH ME FOR A PASS..

DO NOT POST ON MY PROFILE OR START A CONVERSATION WITH ME FOR A PASS..


POST IN THIS THREAD THAT WAS CREATED FOR THEM................

POST IN THIS THREAD THAT WAS CREATED FOR THEM................

POST IN THIS THREAD THAT WAS CREATED FOR THEM................


-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## user21 (Feb 12, 2012)

cant you just clear CMOS ???


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 12, 2012)

laptops friend.  suppose you can if you open them, but i have read it doesnt work with some new lappys..

do you need a pass?  if so your welcome to one

all i need is full service tag 7 digits + the last 4 which are 595B - 2A7B


----------



## user21 (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry i cant help with that but every computer has a cell in it doesnt it? storing all the info of the bios. removing it for a while clears everything. i hope you get the tag soon enough to fix the problem


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 12, 2012)

i dont need help, i have the pass, says so in first post, im offering anyone on forum a passcode if they need one. a lot easy then pulling it apart. also if you google and check the tube the latest models of dell cant be done that way, someone stripped theres left it for 2 hours put it all back together and password still in bios..

will say again, i dont need help , im offering passwords for dell machines ,

i.e laptop locked, tag under latop, i look up tag to get password.. its not rocket science, 
i do know about lithium cells, i been a pc engineer since 1986, it doesnt work.
maybe in old laptops it works, search and you will find it doesnt work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 12, 2012)

why do you want the full service tag? you should be able to do it via the last 4 digits. Also why not just post them?


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 12, 2012)

u want me to post all the passwords , you sure (1000's)

look im only tryin to help , i dont need all the questions and advice on what i should do.

i think u will find the last 4 digits are similar on the machines , thats how i ask if they are ending 595B and 2A7B

in this confusing ? i dont find it confusing

neither of you need a password, dont see why you both hassle me about this ???

dell ask for all the tag, ive done this.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 13, 2012)

Im confused.. isnt a bios password generated by the user if he/she desires one?


----------



## Munki (Feb 13, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Im confused.. isnt a bios password generated by the user if he/she desires one?


Dell has master passwords


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 13, 2012)

Munki said:


> Dell has master passwords





Never fiddled with a prebuilts bios (seems pointless too) so good to know


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 13, 2012)

found this, this is what i can do for free

http://www.laptoppasswords.net/?gclid=CLHvl8Pum64CFQwgfAod7GbpKw

seems like its gone... LMAO


----------



## Delvis (Jul 2, 2012)

Dxf4wd1-595b


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 2, 2012)

both sent , hows the drive?


----------



## lordvikin (Dec 5, 2012)

*2a7b bios pass*

service Tag

6QJVQL1-2A7B

Thanks


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 5, 2012)

6QJVQL1-2A7B

pass:

9iTg6gE24TxY8701


----------



## lordvikin (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks.. It worked like a charm


----------



## edenboy (Dec 6, 2012)

They are not useful to me..


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 6, 2012)

edenboy said:


> They are not useful to me..



you have not asked for a password, so what you on about ?


----------



## Jackal516 (Dec 10, 2012)

*I would like a few Master passwords*

Locksmith,
The short story to my problem is that a student at a school I administrate over has lock a few machines. Another company has set these machines up and didn't take the precautions to set a bois admin password... leaving the ability to any "user" to do so at will. With no one coming forward to fess up, it is now my problem.
Any help is much appreciated!

E6400: 50LBKK1 2A7B
           21LBKK1 2A7B
I will also PM you in case you may not be watching this post any longer.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

user21 said:


> cant you just clear CMOS ???



No, you can not with these.  Battery is pretty easy to get to.

I could have really used this about a year ago.


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 10, 2012)

Jackal516 said:


> Locksmith,
> The short story to my problem is that a student at a school I administrate over has lock a few machines. Another company has set these machines up and didn't take the precautions to set a bois admin password... leaving the ability to any "user" to do so at will. With no one coming forward to fess up, it is now my problem.
> Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> ...



password : Q2WqK1l7zwoq3G0p

..........................^ lower L


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 11, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> No, you can not with these.  Battery is pretty easy to get to.
> 
> I could have really used this about a year ago.



bet i didnt have this gen a year ago, if i had i would of offered


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Dec 31, 2012)

*Still available?*

Hi i am hoping these passwords are still available. 

I have a Dell D630 service tag is BBJPQH1-595B   24642847045. 

Can you help me with this? I will be forever greatful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 31, 2012)

nglwthnati2de said:


> Hi i am hoping these passwords are still available.
> 
> I have a Dell D630 service tag is BBJPQH1-595B   24642847045.
> 
> Can you help me with this? I will be forever greatful. Thank you so much.




pass: bku8x7dh



happy new year !


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Dec 31, 2012)

*Thanks*



Locksmith said:


> pass: bku8x7dh
> 
> 
> 
> happy new year !



You're awesome! that worked but it is now asking for a HDD password with the given number:
Z2XT732MBHS-595B

Any idea about this? 

and a very happy new year to you as well


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 31, 2012)

nglwthnati2de said:


> You're awesome! that worked but it is now asking for a HDD password with the given number:
> Z2XT732MBHS-595B
> 
> Any idea about this?
> ...



juxs73tk


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Jan 1, 2013)

*Welp!!*

Welp, that second code didn't work. Ant other ones I can try?


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 1, 2013)

no mate, i put yours in a gen thats all it gives me back.
re-check wot you put up, i will re-check it also.

i just tried it again, came back with same result.  sorry


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Jan 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

No worries. I totally appreciate what you did. Happy New Years!


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 1, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> No worries. I totally appreciate what you did. Happy New Years!



 Happy New Year


any more codes just post them up, same goes for everyone.. Happy New Year


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Jan 1, 2013)

*HDD Unlock Wizard*



Locksmith said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> 
> any more codes just post them up, same goes for everyone.. Happy New Year



Hi I just went and checked out that software HDD Unlock Wizard. 
It says that it cant unlock harddrives directly from the locked computer, understandably, so I would have to run the program from another computer, correct?

My only issue here is that it also says it will wipe the harddrive clean. Will it clear the harddrive I am running it from? I  dont want to do that.


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 1, 2013)

it means plug the drive in another pc as a extra drive on like drive D: E: etc

then use that system OS(windows)on Cits own drive) to run hdd wiz and unlock drive that locked .

it will not erase C: unless you select it by acident to unlock that one and not yours plugged in another port..

get me ?


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Jan 1, 2013)

*Get me?*



Locksmith said:


> it means plug the drive in another pc as a extra drive on like drive D: E: etc
> 
> then use that system OS(windows)on Cits own drive) to run hdd wiz and unlock drive that locked .
> 
> ...



Yep I do completely. Would you mind running one more for me?
This is also system admin for Dell Inspiron 5100.

#B71M241-A95B


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 1, 2013)

4x4xhtif

time for bed its 6:25am ://

will check back ltr...


----------



## fabian549 (Jan 2, 2013)

#t26t5b2umd4-595bthis is the prob i'm having.


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 2, 2013)

fabian549 said:


> #t26t5b2umd4-595bthis is the prob i'm having.





qax97x9q


----------



## massey5547 (Jan 8, 2013)

*dell latitude d630 bios password help*

i have a dell latitude d630 and need bios password please!!! C6HHVG1-595B. Thanks


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Welcome to the Forum.. please fill in your system specs...


dell pass:   eqsx8qxz


----------



## penguinman67 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bios password D820*

I need password for dell d820 #7928fC1-595B


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 21, 2013)

penguinman67 said:


> I need password for dell d820 #7928fC1-595B



dtkk0ne0
......^  ^zero's


----------



## penguinman67 (Jan 21, 2013)

*bios password D820*

I made a mistake giving you #7928fC1-595B should have read #7928FC1-595B

Thank you again


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 21, 2013)

penguinman67 said:


> I made a mistake giving you #7928fC1-595B should have read #7928FC1-595B
> 
> Thank you again



7wjpojb9
......^ lower case O


----------



## Dziobaty (Jan 22, 2013)

*Dell studio 1535*

Could you help me with #3GPGX1S-595B
Thanks


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 22, 2013)

Dziobaty said:


> Could you help me with #3GPGX1S-595B
> Thanks



691muqyk


----------



## Dziobaty (Jan 22, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> 691muqyk



It doesn't work but thanks anyway


----------



## droopy (Jan 24, 2013)

*I have Dell Inspiron 1720*

Can I get passcode for 7VK7LF1-595B


----------



## droopy (Jan 24, 2013)

*how to contact*

Does anyone know how to contact LOCKSMITH?


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 25, 2013)

droopy said:


> Can I get passcode for 7VK7LF1-595B



k6sigqlf


----------



## droopy (Jan 25, 2013)

*thabks*

Thank You.


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 15, 2013)

thread still being monitored, i will answer all posts, post all password requests here please. DO not PM for PASS


----------



## sangi (Feb 16, 2013)

*Can I get passcode for 323D4N1-2A7B?*

Can I get passcode for 323D4N1-2A7B?


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 16, 2013)

sangi said:


> Can I get passcode for 323D4N1-2A7B?



nqdQ22103VWpAyhF


Can the users that have PM'ed me post in the thread please to get your password. (2 of)


----------



## sangi (Feb 17, 2013)

I have got the same passwd form the program <see attatchment>which I had download, unfortunately it doesn't work. I just enter the passwd into the input box. Does any special operations i should pay attention to?


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 17, 2013)

yes , same as. (program)

just enter tag as is, and it gives password.
if its not working for you, then maybe the password as been changed by previous user, but i did think the tag was a master pass which would over ride it, but maybe not..

all the passwords ive given out, most work and it is same proggy.


----------



## thrashhh (Feb 21, 2013)

Dell inspiron 1525 - 23VVZF1-595B


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 21, 2013)

thrashhh said:


> Dell inspiron 1525 - 23VVZF1-595B



vuvpmx2s


----------



## thrashhh (Feb 21, 2013)

Worked like a charm thanks


----------



## tel1nz (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, looking for a password for Dell 1535 - serial is 7T79X3J-595B , cheers, Terry


----------



## Kautic (Feb 26, 2013)

*Bios passcode*

Dell Precision M6400
Fw48wl1-1f5a


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Kautic said:


> Dell Precision M6400
> Fw48wl1-1f5a



thats not part of the set of codes i have..

says so in the thread title..


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 26, 2013)

tel1nz said:


> Hi, looking for a password for Dell 1535 - serial is 7T79X3J-595B , cheers, Terry



here ya go Terry..

pew5k0mc
........^zero


----------



## jmcvitie (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Locksmith,

I need password for 3WSPY3J-2A7B

Thanks!


----------



## mbt (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello Locksmith, 

Computer system # is DZR45K1-2A7B.

Thanks!


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Mar 4, 2013)

mbt, try: Art171io906352M0  0= zero


----------



## mbt (Mar 5, 2013)

unfortunatly that did not work. thanks anyways though.


----------



## 5tar5ystem (Mar 12, 2013)

*dell bios passwords*

Hey locksmith 

username is 4N0BRM1-2A7B

many thanks in advance...

\m/


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 13, 2013)

5tar5ystem said:


> Hey locksmith
> 
> username is 4N0BRM1-2A7B
> 
> ...



09BG3nqmsLjq6dz9


----------



## 5tar5ystem (Mar 15, 2013)

*dell bios passwords*

it didn't work ...

but thanks anyway...


----------



## ssergio (Mar 21, 2013)

*master password*

i have a dell inspirion 1525 
the service tag is:
#47jq2h1-595B
i need a master password 
please help 
thank you


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 21, 2013)

ssergio said:


> i have a dell inspirion 1525
> the service tag is:
> #47jq2h1-595B
> i need a master password
> ...



l12mu0s8


----------



## Nalgatronix (Apr 10, 2013)

*BIOS Password*

Can i get an admin password for a 
dell latitude e5500 

many thanx in advance.

been searching everywhere for it and its been really frustrating.


----------



## Nalgatronix (Apr 10, 2013)

Nalgatronix said:


> Can i get an admin password for a
> dell latitude e5500
> 
> many thanx in advance.
> ...



forgot to put service tag CJ1RYH1-2A7B


----------



## momoflevi2009 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Code for 595B*

Locksmith,
  Can you please give me a password for Dell Inspiron JW4SV81-595B.
Thank you in advance


----------



## johnnyuser (May 2, 2013)

*hard drive password for m6400*

Hi - could I get the hard drive unlock password for 
M8YUN0Q0MB7-1F5A

Thank you so much!


----------



## rcp1181 (May 4, 2013)

*Lost Password*

I need the password for a Dell Inspiron 1545 the number is 10Q1ch1-595B the service tag#is 2220515173
Thank You


----------



## slymiller (Jun 4, 2013)

*595b*

this is my error,   

#gbvtd61-595b

please help


----------



## countrylivingse (Jun 5, 2013)

*Can i get a password please*

Dell Inspiron 1545 
#FHZV9L1-595B


----------



## RDeMeyer (Jun 10, 2013)

*Password Please..*

GN1XT41-595B
Latitude D505

Thanks


----------



## jpcraig (Jun 22, 2013)

*Yes please!*

Latitude e6500 / JZKY14J-2A7B

thanks a bunch!


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jun 25, 2013)

momoflevi2009 said:


> Locksmith,
> Can you please give me a password for Dell Inspiron JW4SV81-595B.
> Thank you in advance



Try: ganah9et


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

jmcvitie said:


> Hi Locksmith,
> 
> I need password for 3WSPY3J-2A7B
> 
> Thanks!





Y0tbR2TdrJ7sIkx7
  ^zero


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

mbt said:


> unfortunatly that did not work. thanks anyways though.




MBT

 Art171io906352M0 0= zero 

Art1  its not 1 its a lower L = l

so Artl71io906352M0


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

countrylivingse said:


> Dell Inspiron 1545
> #FHZV9L1-595B



emmlosuxsLjq6dz9


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

RDeMeyer said:


> GN1XT41-595B
> Latitude D505
> 
> Thanks



2hecalwusLjq6dz9


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

jpcraig said:


> Latitude e6500 / JZKY14J-2A7B
> 
> thanks a bunch!



0nj02ewEUADnB3pZ
0=zero


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Try: ganah9et




its  ganah9etUADnB3pZ


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

momoflevi2009 said:


> Locksmith,
> Can you please give me a password for Dell Inspiron JW4SV81-595B.
> Thank you in advance



its ganah9etUADnB3pZ


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

Nalgatronix said:


> forgot to put service tag CJ1RYH1-2A7B





h6xRAfCpCYR4DAPF


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

rcp1181 said:


> I need the password for a Dell Inspiron 1545 the number is 10Q1ch1-595B the service tag#is 2220515173
> Thank You



4d4pwqseCYR4DAPF


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't think i've missed anyone if so post again... 

always check 0=zeros and O=big o
and l=little L and 1=ones..

ltr all


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> thread still being monitored, i will answer all posts, post all password requests here please. DO not PM for PASS



but you can pm me to say you have posted in thread and can i reply..


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 6, 2013)

rcp1181 said:


> I need the password for a Dell Inspiron 1545 the number is 10Q1ch1-595B the service tag#is 2220515173
> Thank You



4d4pwqsevle115Rt

l = big L


----------



## nhokrash (Jul 8, 2013)

Dell Latitude D610
System number: 247Q571-595B


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jul 8, 2013)

nhokrash said:


> Dell Latitude D610
> System number: 247Q571-595B



try: a6hk2a54


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jul 8, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> its  ganah9etUADnB3pZ



I saw that as a password option, but it was said to be for a locked hard drive. I should've posted them both but my laziness got the best of me.


----------



## *Slacker (Aug 10, 2013)

*Sell 595b bios pass required please!*

I have a dell Inspiron with service tag
#BDCX20J-595b
Can anybody please help with this!?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 11, 2013)

*Slacker said:


> I have a dell Inspiron with service tag
> #BDCX20J-595b
> Can anybody please help with this!?
> Thanks in advance



service tag is 11 chars, i put that in above and it wont accept it..


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Slacker said:


> I have a dell Inspiron with service tag
> #BDCX20J-595b
> Can anybody please help with this!?
> Thanks in advance



If your service tag ends with 595b, try: "t2g8ogvj" without the quotation marks


----------



## geonerd11 (Aug 15, 2013)

*H1r7zh1-2a7b*

H1R7ZH1-2A7B

Dell Latitude E6400

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Aug 15, 2013)

geonerd11 said:


> H1R7ZH1-2A7B
> 
> Dell Latitude E6400
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




WykGYpva5uXv082a


In the above password, I'm not certain if it contains the number zero (0), or the letter O.

Try both variations


----------



## keithley1 (Sep 3, 2013)

#1cv0yh1-2a7b

Latitude E6500


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 3, 2013)

keithley1 said:


> #1cv0yh1-2a7b
> 
> Latitude E6500



1j1EwcJxuHETh5iU


there you go pal..


----------



## keithley1 (Sep 4, 2013)

damn didnt work


----------



## DavidRobinzon (Sep 4, 2013)

*This is really helpful for me. I appreciate your valuable effort.*


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 4, 2013)

keithley1 said:


> damn didnt work



is the 0 a zero #1cv0yh1-2a7b


----------



## Floppy1971 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, 
I need a password for:

HH18QQ1-2a7b

Thanks


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 4, 2013)

Floppy1971 said:


> Hi,
> I need a password for:
> 
> HH18QQ1-2a7b
> ...



t7Pu98gPZrMZrs01

0 = zero


----------



## Floppy1971 (Sep 4, 2013)

This password  didnt work ..
I have a german computer.. But the bios is with amercian pad????

ANd my second notebook is:

DHG9QQ1

I'm waiting for our help...

Thank and greetings from Switzerland


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 4, 2013)

Floppy1971 said:


> This password  didnt work ..
> I have a german computer.. But the bios is with amercian pad????
> 
> ANd my second notebook is:
> ...



mRe8MH419eP1vycH


----------



## Chris lu (Sep 6, 2013)

*#888j1p1-2a7b*

Hi There

my dell E6410 is lock 

#888J1P1-2A7B

Can you tell me the password?

Thank you very much~~


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 6, 2013)

x9g2mhIhyf3ZGVCK


----------



## Chris lu (Sep 7, 2013)

*It didn't work*

I am sorry ,it didn't work, do you have any other passwords or advice???


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 7, 2013)

make sure you have correct pass.. i.e there is a capital 'i' I in it.. re-check and re-check tag..


----------



## Chris lu (Sep 7, 2013)

*still didn't work*

thanks for your help,but it still didn't work ~no matter I or i ,i have try use another keyboard but still can't


----------



## houdi99 (Sep 16, 2013)

*password required*

Hi Locksmith,
Looking for a system unlock code for #283ZV1J-595B if you can help at all..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 16, 2013)

z4hdc8xn


----------



## houdi99 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Locksmith,
sorry but that password didnt work. Do you have any other suggestions?

Regards


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 17, 2013)

sorry i use a key gen, so nothing else i can do..


----------



## sdunn (Sep 18, 2013)

*Dell E6500*

My service tag is CZPBLM1-2A7B  can you post the master bios password?

Thanks


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 19, 2013)

sdunn said:


> My service tag is CZPBLM1-2A7B  can you post the master bios password?
> 
> Thanks



9kp5pOlZ6iFe6l5o

O = big o
o = little O
l = little L (2 of)

tricky one is that.. get it right


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 19, 2013)

houdi99 said:


> Hi Locksmith,
> Looking for a system unlock code for #283ZV1J-595B if you can help at all..
> 
> Thanks in advance



SORRY I WAS WRONG..

its

 z4hdc8xn6iFe6l5o

l = little L
o = little O


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 20, 2013)

*passwords*



Chris lu said:


> Hi There
> 
> my dell E6410 is lock
> 
> ...



Try these:

1. ygzg5k5a
2. rdv4a3uf
3. aD31QMXzpsi0CXu4
4. 6xy19i79


----------



## Chinky (Sep 21, 2013)

*Bios missing password*

Dell E6400 
#GHRLM1-2A7B

Thanks


----------



## andrew23 (Sep 23, 2013)

CHNB94J-2A7B

Thanks!


----------



## RobbieD (Sep 25, 2013)

*Missing BIOS password for a dell presicicsion M6400*

Hi LockSmith,

Am missing BIOS password for a dell presicicsion M6400.

Can you help?

System number 813F74J-2A7B

TA


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 26, 2013)

*Missing password for Dell E6500*

Hi there Locksmith!  I hope you can assist.

#CFXN3J1-2A7B

Thanks from Jacksonville, FL, USA!  Shaka!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 26, 2013)

*Nevermind.*

I found the password.  Can I help with passwords?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 26, 2013)

Chinky said:


> Dell E6400
> #GHRLM1-2A7B
> 
> Thanks



Chinky, check your code/service tag, you are missing a digit.


----------



## Hood (Sep 26, 2013)

I just went through this on a Dell laptop, and it works, but only if nobody has changed it from the factory default password.  Obviously it can't figure out a password arbitrarily made up by a user, so if it doesn't work, that's probably why.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 26, 2013)

andrew23 said:


> CHNB94J-2A7B
> 
> Thanks!



Zffz3jLk5uH31565


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 26, 2013)

RobbieD said:


> Hi LockSmith,
> 
> Am missing BIOS password for a dell presicicsion M6400.
> 
> ...



00Nudwk93076M3iL


----------



## onewheelofsteel (Sep 28, 2013)

Can you help me out please? Dell Latitude e6400.  
System Number: HYNBZL1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 28, 2013)

onewheelofsteel said:


> Can you help me out please? Dell Latitude e6400.
> System Number: HYNBZL1-2A7B



Here you go:

gwfzxnIGk0Z12wVf

Shaka!


----------



## Michale32086 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have amassed quite a collection of Inspiron 1525 parts over the past couple years....  I was able to use all the parts and get 2 going..  

Unfortunately, both are BIOS Locked with the 595B lock.. I have used Dogbert1's code and have recovered many laptops in this manner.  But it doesn't seem to work for these two.  I ever bought a couple codes on EBAY, but they turned out to be the same codes I generated myself.

I was hoping you might have access to better software that will allow me to recover these laptops..

The BIOS locks are:

CGGKNF1-595B

and

D0N10G1-595B

On the first one, I get '40grhxto'

The second one, I get  'f55rr99f'

Any help would be greatly appreciated....

Michale


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 30, 2013)

Michale32086 said:


> I have amassed quite a collection of Inspiron 1525 parts over the past couple years....  I was able to use all the parts and get 2 going..
> 
> Unfortunately, both are BIOS Locked with the 595B lock.. I have used Dogbert1's code and have recovered many laptops in this manner.  But it doesn't seem to work for these two.  I ever bought a couple codes on EBAY, but they turned out to be the same codes I generated myself.
> 
> ...



Sorry Brah, those are the codes I get as well.


----------



## Michale32086 (Sep 30, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Sorry Brah, those are the codes I get as well.



Preciate the fast response.  I am just down the road from you, in St Augustine..

Yea I don't understand why the codes don't work.    These are fairly nice laptops, webcams and all.  I hate to see them collecting dust...

Oh well.  It is what it is.  Thanx again..

Michale


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 30, 2013)

Michale32086 said:


> Preciate the fast response.  I am just down the road from you, in St Augustine..
> 
> Yea I don't understand why the codes don't work.    These are fairly nice laptops, webcams and all.  I hate to see them collecting dust...
> 
> ...



Shaka!!  \w/


----------



## onepeople (Sep 30, 2013)

*dell bios*

please help.  8fmvwn1-2a7b


----------



## onepeople (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi LockSmith,

missing BIOS password for a dell presicicsion M4500.

Can you help?

System number 8FMVWN1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 30, 2013)

onepeople said:


> Hi LockSmith,
> 
> missing BIOS password for a dell presicicsion M4500.
> 
> ...



rHgfT8dnJdsVESSu

Please note the CAPITAL numbers!

Shaka!!  \w/


----------



## onepeople (Oct 1, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> rHgfT8dnJdsVESSu
> 
> Please note the CAPITAL numbers!
> 
> Shaka!!  \w/



Thanks but don't work


----------



## onepeople (Oct 1, 2013)

onepeople said:


> Thanks but don't work



could I be doing some thing wrong?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 1, 2013)

onepeople said:


> could I be doing some thing wrong?



Ooops...  My fault!

rHgfT8dnJdsvESSu <---  the "V" was not capitalized.

My fault!


----------



## onepeople (Oct 1, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ooops...  My fault!
> 
> rHgfT8dnJdsvESSu <---  the "V" was not capitalized.
> 
> My fault!



The password was right but I didn't know I had to do this:

Type the Password and press and hold CTRL  and then press ENTER Twice, release CTRL and press enter one more time.

You must go inside bios by pressing F2 on start up

Then go to security 

Then password

Then user or admin password

Then you enter the password on the first field

Then leave the other 2 field empty

Then press F10 to exit saving changes

Then password will be gone forever !


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 3, 2013)

CDGFJH1-595B

Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 3, 2013)

mdbrotha03 said:


> CDGFJH1-595B
> 
> Thanks



snixw7nv

Shaka!!  \w/


----------



## onewheelofsteel (Oct 9, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go:
> 
> gwfzxnIGk0Z12wVf
> 
> Shaka!



Hey Shaka, thanks for your help, but I'm afraid it did not work. Is there a set of steps I should be following specifically? 

Thank you Again!
Kevin


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 9, 2013)

onewheelofsteel said:


> Hey Shaka, thanks for your help, but I'm afraid it did not work. Is there a set of steps I should be following specifically?
> 
> Thank you Again!
> Kevin



Hmm, I ran it again, same results

little g (GOLF)
little w (WHISKEY)
little f (FOXTROT)
little z (ZULU)
little x (WRAY)
little n (NOVEMBER)
CAPITAL I (INDIA)
CAPITAL G (GOLF)
little k (KILO)
NUMBER 0 (zero)
CAPITAL Z (ZULU)
little l (LIMA)
NUMBER 2
little w (WHISKEY)
CAPITAL V (VICTOR)
little f (FOXTROT)

Screenshot included!

Shaka!!  \w/


----------



## onewheelofsteel (Oct 9, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Hmm, I ran it again, same results
> 
> little g (GOLF)
> little w (WHISKEY)
> ...



GOT IT. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I was inputting I instead of l


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 9, 2013)

onewheelofsteel said:


> GOT IT. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I was inputting I instead of l



AS Ash would say...  "Groovy"


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry forgot to check the forum thread, was only emailed today from it...

will try and bob back more often, Big Thank You ! for other members helping out...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 10, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> Sorry forgot to check the forum thread, was only emailed today from it...
> 
> will try and bob back more often, Big Thank You ! for other members helping out...



No problemo Brah!  Hang loose!!  \w/


----------



## PC-MEDIC (Oct 16, 2013)

*Missing password for Dell d620*

Am missing BIOS password for a dell d620
#C548D2J-595B
Can you help
Thanx.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 16, 2013)

PC-MEDIC said:


> Am missing BIOS password for a dell d620
> #C548D2J-595B
> Can you help
> Thanx.



ghsvxh73

NOTE:  NO letters are capitalized!

Shaka!  \w/


----------



## hablan (Oct 24, 2013)

hey, could you find out pass to my e6500?

System number is:
C F K T 6 4 J - 2 A 7 B 

Thank you.


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 24, 2013)

8F3o3ND6R7Lqee2z


----------



## bigd (Oct 27, 2013)

*paasword for dell laptop*

I have a service tag # 8SM6TM1-2A7B i need the password please help


----------



## pduvax (Oct 27, 2013)

*password for dell latitude e6400*

Hi,
I got a dell e6400 form ebay without any docs.
My system number is 6HB544J-2A7B, and I'd like to get the master password.
Many Thnx


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 27, 2013)

bigd said:


> I have a service tag # 8SM6TM1-2A7B i need the password please help



0kt1lNKgBRx1xTkp

0 = zero
l = little L


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 27, 2013)

pduvax said:


> Hi,
> I got a dell e6400 form ebay without any docs.
> My system number is 6HB544J-2A7B, and I'd like to get the master password.
> Many Thnx



r6rW7oS2ySlmIf41

o = small O
l = small L


----------



## imdyuser (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Locksmith if you could help out with my e5430 I would really appreciate it. 

1XXLNX1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 29, 2013)

imdyuser said:


> Hey Locksmith if you could help out with my e5430 I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 1XXLNX1-2A7B



VwYHd37dnC0oulsB

Shaka \w/


----------



## imdyuser (Nov 6, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> VwYHd37dnC0oulsB
> 
> Shaka \w/



Thanks Shaka,

unfortunately that didnt work  I still need help getting into the system

code on this system is#9SGZ9M6AMY4-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 6, 2013)

imdyuser said:


> Thanks Shaka,
> 
> unfortunately that didnt work  I still need help getting into the system
> 
> code on this system is#9SGZ9M6AMY4-2A7B



V - CAPITAL "V"
w - small "W"
Y - CAPITAL "Y"
H - CAPITAL H
d - small "D"
3 - Number 3
7 - Number 7
d - small "D"
n - small "N"
C - CAPITAL "C"
0 - Number ZERO
o - small "O"
u - small "U"
l - small "L"
s - small "S"
B - CAPITAL "B"


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello kind people...
This is the code thing that shows on my laptop
#W9XN681GTXS - 2A7B


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 9, 2013)

Nightingale said:


> Hello kind people...
> This is the code thing that shows on my laptop
> #W9XN681GTXS - 2A7B



5TzGRnN8MriBsmac


----------



## dipdabear (Nov 10, 2013)

The service tag is 8X918N1. Can anyone help me please??

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2013)

This code is not working... Please help


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 11, 2013)

Nightingale said:


> This code is not working... Please help



all i can do is put your tag into a key gen, so it must be correct...


----------



## dipdabear (Nov 12, 2013)

I  locked out of my Dell Inspiron M5010

The service tag is 8X918N1. Can anyone help me please??

Thanks!!!


----------



## walkway (Nov 16, 2013)

16XQR4J-2A7B Cheers


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 22, 2013)

walkway said:


> 16XQR4J-2A7B Cheers



aogzRTI0S9kZ1j5G

o - small Letter "O"

0 - ZERO


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 22, 2013)

dipdabear said:


> I  locked out of my Dell Inspiron M5010
> 
> The service tag is 8X918N1. Can anyone help me please??
> 
> Thanks!!!



Dipdabear, is there a "code" on the screen when you fire up the laptop?

Shaka


----------



## dipdabear (Nov 23, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dipdabear, is there a "code" on the screen when you fire up the laptop?
> 
> Shaka


 
This is a picture of the error.

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 25, 2013)

Try these:

z7tz5tnt
2aulgucl
5ENO0PQLzsxbg9u1


----------



## dipdabear (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you!

No luck with those.

Can anyone else help me out!! Please!! 

Thanks


----------



## bigdreamer852 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear Locksmith, could you please assist with this one?

1R4B9K1-2A7B

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## dipdabear (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm still locked out! Can anyone please help!?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2013)

Would like a password for #BTSQDG1-595B 

Thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 7, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> Would like a password for #BTSQDG1-595B
> 
> Thanks.



85xnbvf1

Shaka!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thankyou but the password must have been changed.  I pulled the battery from the motherboard and will try again in a day or two.


----------



## celticmage (Dec 8, 2013)

Please Help with tag #3JX9PC1-595B.
Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 8, 2013)

celticmage said:


> Please Help with tag #3JX9PC1-595B.
> Thanks



uomu1hvx

all lowercase.  Second character is a lowercase letter O.

Shaka!


----------



## MrHelpsAlot (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello, got a Dell Inspiron B130 with an admin bios pw I can't get by.

if I could get a pw for:  FMBHV91-595B

Thanks!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 17, 2013)

MrHelpsAlot said:


> Hello, got a Dell Inspiron B130 with an admin bios pw I can't get by.
> 
> if I could get a pw for:  FMBHV91-595B
> 
> Thanks!!



er9jsd4u

note:  all letters are lowercase!

Shaka!! \m/


----------



## dipdabear (Dec 18, 2013)

dipdabear said:


> I'm still locked out! Can anyone please help!?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Can anyone help me out? Please!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 19, 2013)

bigdreamer852 said:


> Dear Locksmith, could you please assist with this one?
> 
> 1R4B9K1-2A7B
> 
> Many thanks!!!!



ii333Y6tZuorLrIi

All are CASE SENSITIVE!!

Shaka \m/


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 19, 2013)

dipdabear said:


> Can anyone help me out? Please!



DipDaBear, you know the codes are case sensitive?

z7tz5tnt   -   z, 7, t, z, 5, t, n, t
2aulgucl   -   2, a, u, l (lower case letter L), g, u, c, l (lower case letter L)
5ENO0PQLzsxbg9u1   -   5, E, N, O (Letter O), 0 (Zero), P, Q, L, z, s, x, b, g, 9, u, 1

QWERTY keyboard..


----------



## sraeisi (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi, Can anyone help me to unlock my M6400 password with 8QGJF4J-1F5A service tag?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 21, 2013)

sraeisi said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me to unlock my M6400 password with 8QGJF4J-1F5A service tag?



Dell by hdd serial number old
nnnnncnn

Dell by hdd serial number new
ejiotb4v
r70byjos
hPhikDSxpk6eXWlo
woxrbx2l

Please note the case (upper of lower) of the letters!

Shaka \m/


----------



## sraeisi (Dec 21, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dell by hdd serial number old
> nnnnncnn
> 
> Dell by hdd serial number new
> ...


 

Thanks a lot but non of these working.

Are these 5 different passwords?

What does it have to do with HDD? I have recently changed my primary HDD. Can this be the problem?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 22, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 22, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


 
*5713w91-595b*
please help me with this one, thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 22, 2013)

mrfixit said:


> *5713w91-595b*
> please help me with this one, thanks.



Dell by hdd serial number old
nnnnnjgn

Dell by serial number
cx0uvajs

Dell by hdd serial number new
djqdb14q
7mwpiu6q
Lj4t06bjaB4MkA2E
ui0b54rx

Zeros, not the letter O


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 22, 2013)

sraeisi said:


> Thanks a lot but non of these working.
> 
> Are these 5 different passwords?
> 
> What does it have to do with HDD? I have recently changed my primary HDD. Can this be the problem?



Lowercase letter "L" NOT the number 1, just an FYI.


----------



## itmer (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear Locksmith,

95R6YNI-2A7B

Please help me with this


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 23, 2013)

itmer said:


> Dear Locksmith,
> 
> 95R6YNI-2A7B
> 
> Please help me with this



5r3TfyL10cSm2dQU

Note the characters are case sensitive!


----------



## itmer (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear Locksmith,

95R6YN1-2A7B
i am sorry i miss typed 1 with i

Please help me .


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 23, 2013)

itmer said:


> Dear Locksmith,
> 
> 95R6YN1-2A7B
> i am sorry i miss typed 1 with i
> ...



No problemo!!

sZ5164us5X67kN07

Shaka!!  \m/


----------



## Borhen1 (Dec 24, 2013)

service tag:

BZCGM1J-595B

please password

Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 24, 2013)

Borhen1 said:


> service tag:
> 
> BZCGM1J-595B
> 
> ...




40k9ganh

Shaka!!  \m/  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Frogger (Dec 26, 2013)

Latitude E5410
6VCL2PQS-2A7B
This is the hdd code.... can you input to the generator to see if the output #  will unlock the drive
also could you input JY4WXM1-2A7B   Service tag 
Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 27, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Latitude E5410
> 6VCL2PQS-2A7B
> This is the hdd code.... can you input to the generator to see if the output #  will unlock the drive
> also could you input JY4WXM1-2A7B   Service tag
> Thanks



For 6VCL2PQS-2A7B:

Should be a Samsung drive..  "53" is the code (without the quotes).


For JY4WXM1-2A7B:

Dell by hdd serial number old
nnnnnddd

Dell by serial number
AJ06yMwD75uT02h9

Dell by hdd serial number new
ww2yzdbp
1znkf22a
oJcz3RueXH9op5zg
4k7es0s2

Shaka! \m/


----------



## crocodil64 (Dec 29, 2013)

5LYBG5XP-595B
password please


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 30, 2013)

crocodil64 said:


> 5LYBG5XP-595B
> password please



Crocodil64, you have one too many characters, Service Tags are 7 or 11 digits long.


----------



## Krazycookieraider (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello I have a Dell Precision M4500
The service tag is: 8RNP2M1-2A7B
Would you please be able to give me the password?
Thank you


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 31, 2013)

Krazycookieraider said:


> Hello I have a Dell Precision M4500
> The service tag is: 8RNP2M1-2A7B
> Would you please be able to give me the password?
> Thank you



Here you go!

78b4js4d2wb7cb1S

Shaka!  \m/


----------



## Krazycookieraider (Dec 31, 2013)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 78b4js4d2wb7cb1S
> 
> Shaka!  \m/



Hello, thank you for giving me the password,
Unfortunately, it didn't work. If it's not to much trouble I was wondering if their was a way to completely restart the computer so that it wouldn't need the system password or admin? If not all the thanks for your help either way.

Bye.


----------



## moejoe (Dec 31, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


2DQJWJ1=595B DELL LABTOP 1545


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 1, 2014)

moejoe said:


> 2DQJWJ1=595B DELL LABTOP 1545



Here you go!

1arpcya7

Happy New Year!!  Shaka!


----------



## moejoe (Jan 1, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 1arpcya7
> 
> Happy New Year!!  Shaka!


Happy New Year to you! Thanks for the quick response, the pass code worked it took me to the hard-drive password. It is asking for a new one off of this tag #79CGTNF1T-595B ALL IN CAPS. Thanks for all of the excellent help thus far.


----------



## moejoe (Jan 2, 2014)

moejoe said:


> Happy New Year to you! Thanks for the quick response, the pass code worked it took me to the hard-drive password. It is asking for a new one off of this tag #79CGTNF1T-595B ALL IN CAPS. Thanks for all of the excellent help thus far.


Hi Shaka!! Waiting to hear back from you on that hard drive. I'm in your time zone (Orlando)? Thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2014)

Krazycookieraider said:


> Hello, thank you for giving me the password,
> Unfortunately, it didn't work. If it's not to much trouble I was wondering if their was a way to completely restart the computer so that it wouldn't need the system password or admin? If not all the thanks for your help either way.
> 
> Bye.



Ran it again:  78b4js4d2wb7cb1S

Sorry, I come up with the same code.  You do know the code is case sensitive..


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2014)

Krazycookieraider said:


> Hello, thank you for giving me the password,
> Unfortunately, it didn't work. If it's not to much trouble I was wondering if their was a way to completely restart the computer so that it wouldn't need the system password or admin? If not all the thanks for your help either way.
> 
> Bye.


Krazy, can you attach a screenshot of the error?  Not that I don't believe you...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2014)

moejoe said:


> Hi Shaka!! Waiting to hear back from you on that hard drive. I'm in your time zone (Orlando)? Thanks.



MoeJoe, sorry for the delay.  When I try that number combination/code, I get zero results for it.  Can you attach a screenshot?  Not like I don't believe you..


----------



## moejoe (Jan 2, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> MoeJoe, sorry for the delay.  When I try that number combination/code, I get zero results for it.  Can you attach a screenshot?  Not like I don't believe you..


Shaka, I could not do a screen shot, because I cannot get pass this screen. Attach is a web cam snapshot, only thing that I did not mention before are the two stars to the right of the #**79CGTNFIT. I hope this helps, Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2014)

moejoe said:


> Shaka, I could not do a screen shot, because I cannot get pass this screen. Attach is a web cam snapshot, only thing that I did not mention before are the two stars to the right of the #**79CGTNFIT. I hope this helps, Thanks!


Ah Ha!  LOL

Try this

ngungk2p

Shaka!


----------



## Krazycookieraider (Jan 2, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Krazy, can you attach a screenshot of the error?  Not that I don't believe you...


 Yeah sure, though all it really says is invalid password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2014)

Krazycookieraider said:


> Yeah sure, though all it really says is invalid password.


Weird.  I still get the same code.

78b4js4d2wb7cb1S

Sorry.

Shaka!


----------



## moejoe (Jan 3, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ah Ha!  LOL
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm still having problems; the hard drive password ngungk2p got me to the windows log on screen, there I got the error message "user profile service failed the log on user cannot be loaded. At this point I cannot use the mouse, so I exit and try again and use my bios log on 1arpcya7 it takes me to a screen that gives me two options "launch start up repair(recommended) or start windows normally. I have tried both and it takes me right back to the bios log on screen each time, I cannot access any of the f2s, f8, f10 and etc. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 3, 2014)

moejoe said:


> Hi! I'm still having problems; the hard drive password ngungk2p got me to the windows log on screen, there I got the error message "user profile service failed the log on user cannot be loaded. At this point I cannot use the mouse, so I exit and try again and use my bios log on 1arpcya7 it takes me to a screen that gives me two options "launch start up repair(recommended) or start windows normally. I have tried both and it takes me right back to the bios log on screen each time, I cannot access any of the f2s, f8, f10 and etc. Any ideas? Thanks.



Hmm.  If you know how to do all the following, it sounds like there is something wrong with the "load" of Windows.

I would try a Linux Live CD (go to Distrowatch.com for any Linux distro)backup your data and reload Windows.


----------



## moejoe (Jan 3, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Hmm.  If you know how to do all the following, it sounds like there is something wrong with the "load" of Windows.
> 
> I would try a Linux Live CD (go to Distrowatch.com for any Linux distro)backup your data and reload Windows.


Hi, I reloaded Vista and I can access my files but I still cannot control anything with the mouse, the arrow is stuck in the middle of the screen. I can use the tab button and arrow key tabs for movement, it almost as if the cursor for the mouse is locked by something? ANYTHING? Thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 3, 2014)

moejoe said:


> Hi, I reloaded Vista and I can access my files but I still cannot control anything with the mouse, the arrow is stuck in the middle of the screen. I can use the tab button and arrow key tabs for movement, it almost as if the cursor for the mouse is locked by something? ANYTHING? Thanks.



How about an external mouse?  Maybe the internal mouse is bad or the internal ribbon cable has come loose?

Here's the Service Manual for an Inspiron 1545
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...ktops/dimension-3100_service manual_en-us.pdf

Shaka!


----------



## muller (Jan 8, 2014)

I need ur help , and appreciate ur time thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 8, 2014)

muller said:


> I need ur help , and appreciate ur time thanks



Here you go Sir!

PSEQ102ymCgeuPxg  <------  the password is case sensitive!

Shaka!!  \m/


----------



## muller (Jan 8, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go Sir!
> 
> PSEQ102ymCgeuPxg  <------  the password is case sensitive!
> 
> Shaka!!  \m/



Thanks for ur answer but it's  still block


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 8, 2014)

muller said:


> Thanks for ur answer but it's  still block



If it's asking for a HDD password, then try one of these:

u93eb34c
6nb9eafq
cLjiiy03a43RrNPg
6ormjddj

Still case sensitive.


----------



## muller (Jan 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> If it's asking for a HDD password, then try one of these:
> 
> u93eb34c
> 6nb9eafq
> ...


Still block man,.........


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 9, 2014)

muller said:


> Still block man,.........



Weird...  I get the same code PSEQ102ymCgeuPxg

Here's the breakdown:
PSEQ (all CAPS)
102 (the numbers)
ym (lower case)
C (Capital letter)
geu (Lower case)
P (Upper case)
xg (lower case)

Maybe you thought the zero was a letter O?

Shaka \m/


----------



## muller (Jan 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Weird...  I get the same code PSEQ102ymCgeuPxg
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> PSEQ (all CAPS)
> ...


Man u are amazing but I actually ur code is right but I have to press and hold ctrl with enter twice so I isn't now that so yesterday before isle ur post I went in an website Unfortunately, I paid $35 for the same code    any way thanks again and god bless you guy


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 10, 2014)

muller said:


> Man u are amazing but I actually ur code is right but I have to press and hold ctrl with enter twice so I isn't now that so yesterday before isle ur post I went in an website Unfortunately, I paid $35 for the same code    any way thanks again and god bless you guy



Muller, you are VERY welcome!


----------



## sknraz (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi could you supply me with the bios code for 69N7YP1-2A7B

Many Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 11, 2014)

sknraz said:


> Hi could you supply me with the bios code for 69N7YP1-2A7B
> 
> Many Thanks



Here you go!

4UhMGDfuWy07n5ee  <-----the "0" is a ZERO

Case sensitive!

Shaka!!  \m/


----------



## Fembot44 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a Dell Inspiron 8200, ( well, I have 3 of them, and two are parts donors...) but one I just got from a recycling bin freaking powered up! So the thing has a password:
This computer system #37GBK11-595B, is protected by a password authentication system.

Can you create a password for me?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 11, 2014)

Fembot44 said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 8200, ( well, I have 3 of them, and two are parts donors...) but one I just got from a recycling bin freaking powered up! So the thing has a password:
> This computer system #37GBK11-595B, is protected by a password authentication system.
> 
> Can you create a password for me?



Here you go:

6f5e201l

The password is case sensitive. If you need more just ask. .

Shaka!!  \m/


----------



## Fembot44 (Jan 13, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 6f5e201l
> 
> ...



Yes, That was the same password that another program I found generated, so now I can generate passwords.

BUT the original password remains, and cannot be deleted... 
Such a hassle...


----------



## devendermahto (Jan 13, 2014)

sir I need administrator password for
#HYXC5BS-2A7B   

SIR DO IT SOON


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 13, 2014)

Fembot44 said:


> Yes, That was the same password that another program I found generated, so now I can generate passwords.
> 
> BUT the original password remains, and cannot be deleted...
> Such a hassle...



If it's a HDD password you need, try these:

m5giq037
zluiyypz
mfjO0xv6E4s4pDa2
h4udc45r

All, still case sensitive.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 13, 2014)

devendermahto said:


> sir I need administrator password for
> #HYXC5BS-2A7B
> 
> SIR DO IT SOON



Got you covered!

bFL6MhpLkam89XoB  <----- that is a small letter O second from last character..

This password is case sensitive


----------



## Coco (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, I have a Dell inspiron 1750. need to get past the password auth. system. 78CTRJ1-595b. THANKS


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 15, 2014)

Coco said:


> Hi, I have a Dell inspiron 1750. need to get past the password auth. system. 78CTRJ1-595b. THANKS



Here you go!

2m4m7glf     <----- the last three are GLF, all lower case letters!

Shaka! \m/


----------



## nigga_an (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, can you please help me with this: BCXK3Q1-2A7B. I forgot the bios password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 16, 2014)

nigga_an said:


> Hi, can you please help me with this: BCXK3Q1-2A7B. I forgot the bios password.



Here you go!

qkZe9xcruokYG9sR   <-------the password is case sensitive!

Shaka!  \m/


----------



## Coco (Jan 18, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 2m4m7glf     <----- the last three are GLF, all lower case letters!
> 
> Shaka! \m/


Thanks worked perfect, had to use external keyboard.


----------



## Coco (Jan 18, 2014)

I have one more question. has a password on hard drive. tried the wdcwdc etc. but didn't work. can get into bios but need old password to change. 
it comes up XDOA79V7517-595B 

ITS A WD


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 21, 2014)

Coco said:


> I have one more question. has a password on hard drive. tried the wdcwdc etc. but didn't work. can get into bios but need old password to change.
> it comes up XDOA79V7517-595B
> 
> ITS A WD



Sorry for the delay, was out of town..

Try these:
nnnnnttn
4qhoq9rm
crx46beg
w91Tz77BarznQPv3
b2y4wmh0

As always, these codes are case sensitive and I LOVE your idea:  If the codes do not work and when possible, use an external keyboard.


----------



## dannyt112 (Jan 21, 2014)

Praying you are still providing BIOS passwords.  Trying to help an older gentleman get through a Dell Inspiron D630 that he just purchased privately. The service tag is: 97XDTG1-595B

Thanks very much!  
Dan


----------



## FroadeL (Jan 22, 2014)

DANNYT112 

97XDTG1-595B  =   6mia6zoq


----------



## fitzwell420 (Jan 22, 2014)

i have a dell 1545. need password #2TWM4N1-595B
please


----------



## FroadeL (Jan 22, 2014)

fitzwell420, here you go..

2TWM4N1-595B = r4srrlio


----------



## lebip (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all

I hope u can help me ! 
#ej16q309997-595b  for hdd password.


----------



## FroadeL (Jan 23, 2014)

lebip,            


lebip said:


> Hello all
> 
> I hope u can help me !
> #ej16q309997-595b  for hdd password.



 =  2nrwx2xw


----------



## jands21 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, i was wondering if I could get some help getting a code for a 1545. #8q7kbh1-595b

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lebip (Jan 23, 2014)

FroadeL said:


> lebip,
> 
> 
> =  2nrwx2xw



It's not OK, my dell is D430.


----------



## linuxusernp (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, i was wondering if I could get some help getting a code for a dell Inspiration 3521. 
Service tag Number : 3M0YQX1
System Disable : E2A28737F5CE630E

Thanks in Advance
Kaushik


----------



## theaurora (Jan 25, 2014)

it is a dell 1525 i have a 595b on the service tag is 5spgnd1  what is the code thanks


----------



## jc1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can you please help me get my computer working


----------



## jc1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Tag # is 27N9451-595B


----------



## jc1 (Jan 25, 2014)

jc1 said:


> Tag # is 27N9451-595B


Can u find a code for me thanks


----------



## jc1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Need a hdd password thanks


----------



## theaurora (Jan 26, 2014)

i need help with a bios password #5spgnd1-595b it is a dell 1525 thanks


----------



## MarkkyJ (Jan 28, 2014)

I really really need some help unlocking my dell Inspiron 1545 #8SY4Xj1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

jands21 said:


> Hi, i was wondering if I could get some help getting a code for a 1545. #8q7kbh1-595b
> 
> Thanks in Advance



jands21, here you go!

mx7zsh3u

Shaka!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

linuxusernp said:


> Hi, i was wondering if I could get some help getting a code for a dell Inspiration 3521.
> Service tag Number : 3M0YQX1
> System Disable : E2A28737F5CE630E
> 
> ...



linuxusernp, here you go!

5ipfuvd3
z37arr0r  <------Next to last character is a number ZERO
1aUD2N20wv4c40k8  <------- the 0's are the number ZERO

Shaka!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

theaurora said:


> it is a dell 1525 i have a 595b on the service tag is 5spgnd1  what is the code thanks




theaurora, here you go!

0z4khytb  <------ the first character is the number ZERO

Shaka!!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

jc1 said:


> Can u find a code for me thanks



jc1, here's the system password:

q4a118xh  <------  the first character is the LETTER lowercase Q

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

jc1 said:


> Need a hdd password thanks



jc1, here are the HDD passwords:

bm7ws7uu
k5u54q84
FUda4PlQvr7an1n7
3yuovcjw

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

theaurora said:


> i need help with a bios password #5spgnd1-595b it is a dell 1525 thanks



theaurora, here you go!

0z4khytb  <--------------  the first character is a number ZERO

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 28, 2014)

MarkkyJ said:


> I really really need some help unlocking my dell Inspiron 1545 #8SY4Xj1-595B




MarkkyJ, here you go!

zt1copzo  <---------  the "o" is the LETTER "O" NOT the number zero.

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## MarkkyJ (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm trying to put the code in now it's not working for me is this the password to bypass the password authentication if I forgot it


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2014)

MarkkyJ said:


> I'm trying to put the code in now it's not working for me is this the password to bypass the password authentication if I forgot it



MarkkyJ, can you provide a picture of the error?


----------



## MarkkyJ (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is the pic


----------



## MarkkyJ (Jan 29, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> MarkkyJ, can you provide a picture of the error?






MarkkyJ said:


> Here is the pic


----------



## jc1 (Jan 29, 2014)

My dell 9100  said primary hard drive 0 not found.  What do I do  ...help thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2014)

MarkkyJ ah, here you go..

35t0vbov

The "J" from the error code needed to capitalized..  Duh, I didn't see it until now..

Enjoy!  Shaka!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2014)

jc1 said:


> My dell 9100  said primary hard drive 0 not found.  What do I do  ...help thanks



My guess would be the HDD died or came loose from the laptop.  Can you re-seat the HDD?  If that doesn't fix it, do you have another HDD to re-install the OS to?


----------



## theaurora (Jan 29, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> theaurora, here you go!
> 
> 0z4khytb  <--------------  the first character is a number ZERO
> 
> All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


i try it and it did not work  i did try external key board it did not work is there another code thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2014)

theaurora said:


> i try it and it did not work  i did try external key board it did not work is there another code thanks



Got it..  I think..  Try this one..

qa2ty4ye

Let me know it it works or doesn't.  Shaka!!


----------



## theaurora (Jan 29, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Got it..  I think..  Try this one..
> 
> qa2ty4ye
> 
> Let me know it it works or doesn't.  Shaka!!


no luck it did not work ether


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2014)

theaurora said:


> no luck it did not work ether



Dang..  I know this may not matter or help, but can you reply with a picture of the error screen.  Not like I don't believe you..


----------



## theaurora (Jan 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dang..  I know this may not matter or help, but can you reply with a picture of the error screen.  Not like I don't believe you..


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the picture!

Here's all the codes I get:

qa2ty4ye  <-------System Password

iqd040ac  <------- HDD Password
wts2xezg  <------- HDD Password
26B03XbyEYrosMGP  <------- HDD Password
sm8i19pd  <------- HDD Password

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard.


----------



## Slickinator (Feb 6, 2014)

hi still having problems getting a workable password please help    1YJGTF1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 6, 2014)

Slickinator said:


> hi still having problems getting a workable password please help    1YJGTF1-595B



Try these:

ph0e1h3j  <-----the third digit is the NUMBER ZERO

elooqojk  <-----The 3rd, 4th and 6th digits are the LETTER O
44zimnr2
cjF21fk62pBck40Q  <-----The next to last digit is the NUMBER ZERO
ul1bioxx  <------The 2nd digit is the LETTER L and the 6th digit is the LETTER O

I hope these work!  If they do not, please reply back also with a photo of the error on the screen.

Shaka!!  \m/

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard.


----------



## Slickinator (Feb 7, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Try these:
> 
> ph0e1h3j  <-----the third digit is the NUMBER ZERO
> 
> ...






yes i tryed all those and nothing works as of yet i have the keygen and it gave same results , thanx anyways


----------



## Slickinator (Feb 7, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Try these:
> 
> ph0e1h3j  <-----the third digit is the NUMBER ZERO
> 
> ...




the picture is same as them above just with same service code its for main bios code


----------



## points2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

May I ask to help me with below Dell Service Tag? I forgot Bios Pass and need help.

HP58S1J- 595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 7, 2014)

points2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask to help me with below Dell Service Tag? I forgot Bios Pass and need help.
> 
> HP58S1J- 595B



Points2, you are missing some digits.  Could you reply with them and a pictures of the error?

Thanks!  Shaka! \m/


----------



## jer0me (Feb 7, 2014)

Pls help me with my admin  password.. 6FNCCT-1D3B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 7, 2014)

jer0me said:


> Pls help me with my admin  password.. 6FNCCT-1D3B



Jer0me, if this is for an HP/Compaq mini notebook,

g89eea3tfp

Shaka! \m/

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard.


----------



## jer0me (Feb 8, 2014)

This is for dell model service tag 6FNCCT1-1D3B , express tag 14006894293,,,, thanks for the help....


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 8, 2014)

jer0me said:


> This is for dell model service tag 6FNCCT1-1D3B , express tag 14006894293,,,, thanks for the help....



Jerome, here you go:

zigaph6b
80xwwu18
flHhLbHs5me5GFOw  <--- second digit is a lowercase L, next to last digit is a letter O
1nta5g94

Shaka! \m/

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard.


----------



## jer0me (Feb 8, 2014)

tnx...LovesFLsun


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 9, 2014)

jer0me said:


> tnx...LovesFLsun



You got it Jer0me!


----------



## jer0me (Feb 10, 2014)

hi lovesFLsun
 the passwords are not working...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 10, 2014)

jer0me said:


> hi lovesFLsun
> the passwords are not working...



Jer0me, sorry about that.  Not like I do not believe you, but could you reply with a picture of the error?  Is the password you are needing for the HDD?


----------



## jer0me (Feb 10, 2014)

LovesFLsun
here is the picture ......


----------



## WesternOregon (Feb 12, 2014)

For a Dell Precision M70, Service Tag: BFLKM81-595B

Thank you!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2014)

WesternOregon said:


> For a Dell Precision M70, Service Tag: BFLKM81-595B
> 
> Thank you!



Try:
du6jrdfc  <---for the HDD

dzojf6mc  <--third character is a lowercase letter O
pv8ie27m
cxMAVYZHY373lc2l  <-- forth from last and second to last characters are lowercase letter L's
dun7fid9

Shaka! \m/

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard.


----------



## WesternOregon1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you, LovesFLSun for the above post. The password worked and the laptop is again useable.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2014)

WesternOregon1 said:


> Thank you, LovesFLSun for the above post. The password worked and the laptop is again useable.



You got it Western!!  Anytime!


----------



## martynwells (Feb 15, 2014)

BF86H3J-595B

Thank you


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 16, 2014)

martynwells said:


> BF86H3J-595B
> 
> Thank you



For the system:
ui1g16zw

For the HDD:
53xv2x4h
zgxlnkom  <---the forth character is a lowercase L
lwS6O04UmZYOGW1E  <--- First character, lowercase L, 5th char. uppercase letter O, 6th char. number 0, 12th char. uppercase O
a81aevac

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## deplane (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello I need the BIOS Password for a Dell Latitude E6500.
the service tag is:  1ZQL4K1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 19, 2014)

deplane said:


> Hello I need the BIOS Password for a Dell Latitude E6500.
> the service tag is:  1ZQL4K1-2A7B



deplane here you go:

63ejUdk3m4qzzz0z  <-- the next to last character is a number 0.

Enjoy!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## deplane (Feb 21, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> deplane here you go:
> 
> 63ejUdk3m4qzzz0z  <-- the next to last character is a number 0.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the password it worked perfectly.  

However, the same password won't allow me to change the password in the bios.  BTW only my bios was locked, and I'd like to set the password to "no password".   Any ideas?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 22, 2014)

deplane said:


> Thanks for the password it worked perfectly.
> 
> However, the same password won't allow me to change the password in the bios.  BTW only my bios was locked, and I'd like to set the password to "no password".   Any ideas?



Deplane, I has some at work I can fool around with. I cannot remember if the CMOS battery can be removed and then some button combination to reset the BIOS to defaults or if there is a reset jumper.  Let me get back to you.


----------



## deplane (Feb 23, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Deplane, I has some at work I can fool around with. I cannot remember if the CMOS battery can be removed and then some button combination to reset the BIOS to defaults or if there is a reset jumper.  Let me get back to you.


Thanks but I can save you some effort.  There is no jumper on the MOBO of the E6500.  The cmos battery plugs in using a small lead.  if you know the identity of the cmos chip I could likely short it out using a paper clip.  I havent been able to correctly identify the cmos myself but I have a few suspects


----------



## eric2azon (Feb 24, 2014)

hi, i too have a dell latitude e6400 and i would really appreciate it if you help me out with my bios admin password

service tag: 9SPB12S-2A7B

thanks in advance


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 24, 2014)

eric2azon said:


> hi, i too have a dell latitude e6400 and i would really appreciate it if you help me out with my bios admin password
> 
> service tag: 9SPB12S-2A7B
> 
> thanks in advance



Here you go Eric!

W24S8Oyp36v9fBkZ  <--  6th character is a capital LETTER O

Shaka!!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## thebluedevel (Mar 4, 2014)

i need pin for 2MRXRC1-595B


----------



## ffthevy (Mar 4, 2014)

Need a hard drive password for a Dell D800....433M4H026BB-595B

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 5, 2014)

thebluedevel said:


> i need pin for 2MRXRC1-595B



BlueDevil,

Here's what I get:

9kcs9rc0  <---  the last character is the number zero.

Sorry for the delay!!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 5, 2014)

ffthevy said:


> Need a hard drive password for a Dell D800....433M4H026BB-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



ffthevy,

Here you go:

q8g512ht  <---  the first character is the lowercase LETTER Q

Sorry for the delay!!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 5, 2014)

deplane said:


> Thanks but I can save you some effort.  There is no jumper on the MOBO of the E6500.  The cmos battery plugs in using a small lead.  if you know the identity of the cmos chip I could likely short it out using a paper clip.  I havent been able to correctly identify the cmos myself but I have a few suspects



Deplane, did you still need assistance?  Your request sorta slipped my mind..  Sorry.


----------



## deplane (Mar 5, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Deplane, did you still need assistance?  Your request sorta slipped my mind..  Sorry.


That's okay.  It kinda got away from me as well.  If you could recommend some utility to crack the Bios Password that would be great.  The Password you gave me works for accessing the Bios but will not let me reset the bios password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 6, 2014)

deplane said:


> That's okay.  It kinda got away from me as well.  If you could recommend some utility to crack the Bios Password that would be great.  The Password you gave me works for accessing the Bios but will not let me reset the bios password.




Deplane, I am trying one of my Dell Mobile Support buddies, to see if there is a way to remove the password.  Just going right to the source.

Edit:

Jeffrey from Dell says:
I have verified that the code, you have provided, is the master password for the BIOS for that particular system.  Please try this procedure to reset BIOS.  Fill in the password field, press and hold Ctrl then tap of Enter key twice.

My Reply:
Jeffrey!  Thanks for those steps, but what do I fill the password field with?

His reply:
The same code  63ejUdk3m4qzzz0z but instead of just pressing enter to confirm, hold Ctrl key and tap on Enter twice.  Remember that the password is key sensitive.

Please let me know here if that works.  To tell you the truth, I want to play with this too!!


----------



## galolila (Mar 6, 2014)

can you please send me the code for dell #3YXYYM1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 6, 2014)

galolila said:


> can you please send me the code for dell #3YXYYM1-2A7B



Galolila, here you go:

aIiwGQfAZVEF40so
a - lowercase letter a
I - uppercasse letter I (EYE)
i - lowercase letter i
w - lowercase letter w
G - uppercase letter G
Q - uppercase letter Q
f - lowercase letter f
A - uppercase letter A
Z - uppercase letter Z
V - uppercase letter V
E - uppercase letter E
F - uppercase letter F
4 - number 4
0 - number 0 (ZERO)
s - lowercase letter s
o - lowercase letter o (OH)

Shaka!! \m/

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## galolila (Mar 6, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Galolila, here you go:
> 
> aIiwGQfAZVEF40so
> a - lowercase letter a
> ...



that did not work


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 7, 2014)

galolila said:


> that did not work



Bummer!  Can you reply with a picture of the code? Not like I don't believe you..


----------



## galolila (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## bzyk74 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, LovesFLSun maybe You will help me to  my E6510 have service tag: 7W8GRM1-2A7B, TRYING WITH SOME GENERETORS, BUT ALL IS FAILED.

THANKS!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmm, I get the same code:

aIiwGQfAZVEF40so

Maybe try an external keyboard?

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 7, 2014)

bzyk74 said:


> Hi, LovesFLSun maybe You will help me to  my E6510 have service tag: 7W8GRM1-2A7B, TRYING WITH SOME GENERETORS, BUT ALL IS FAILED.
> 
> THANKS!



Here you go BZYK:

zNfDfyjgT1Vg8hMh
z - lowercase letter z
N - uppercase letter N
f - lowercase letter f
D - uppercase letter D
f - lowercase letter f
y - lowercase letter y
j - lowercase letter j
g - lowercase letter g
T - uppercase letter T
1 - number 1
V - uppercase letter V
g - lowercase letter g
8 - number 8
h - lowercase letter h
M - uppercase letter M
h - lowercase letter h

Please let me know it if works or not, if for some reason the code does not work, reply with a picture of the error.  Thanks!!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## galolila (Mar 7, 2014)

I 


LovesFLSun said:


> Hmm, I get the same code:
> 
> aIiwGQfAZVEF40so
> 
> ...



I tried with external keyboard and still dont work


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 7, 2014)

galolila said:


> I
> 
> 
> I tried with external keyboard and still dont work



Really weird!  I even tried another database.  Let me try my Dell "buddy"  Hopefully, it's not something I am missing..


----------



## hehebieishy (Mar 7, 2014)

I need help with this one please:
B00TWK1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 7, 2014)

hehebieishy said:


> I need help with this one please:
> B00TWK1-595B



Hehe, here you go!

u0rnym4h  <--- the second character is a number 0 (zero).

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## hehebieishy (Mar 7, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Hehe, here you go!
> 
> u0rnym4h  <--- the second character is a number 0 (zero).
> 
> All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!



What about HDD password:
X50A9961385-595B


----------



## hehebieishy (Mar 7, 2014)

I NEED HELP WITH THIS ONE PLEASE:

HDD password:
X50A9961385-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 7, 2014)

hehebieishy said:


> I NEED HELP WITH THIS ONE PLEASE:
> 
> HDD password:
> X50A9961385-595B



All I get is a HDD password:

z6yv7sm8

If that code does not work for you, please reply with a pictures of the error.

Loves

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## echaltron (Mar 8, 2014)

Just picked up a used laptop from my company and they wiped the drive but left the bios password in place, so I can't change the boot order to install an os.  Can you help me with 

5GBK0L1-2A7B

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 10, 2014)

echaltron said:


> Just picked up a used laptop from my company and they wiped the drive but left the bios password in place, so I can't change the boot order to install an os.  Can you help me with
> 
> 5GBK0L1-2A7B
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Echaltron, enjoy!!

iC49yO4M4gNyw1rj <--1st char. is a lowercase letter i and the 6th char. is a capital letter O

Loves.  Shaka!

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!


----------



## bzyk74 (Mar 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go BZYK:
> 
> zNfDfyjgT1Vg8hMh
> z - lowercase letter z
> ...


Hi, very thanks for pass... but I try it also with external keyboard... and won't work


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 10, 2014)

bzyk74 said:


> Hi, very thanks for pass... but I try it also with external keyboard... and won't work



bzyk74, Hmm, weird.  I put the service tag in again, and got the same code..

zNfDfyjgT1Vg8hMh

Good using an external keyboard.  One more thing I do is copy the code and paste it into Notepad, just to make sure I am seeing the characters correctly. The code is pulled right from the key gen and pasted into Notepad.  One more thing, recently, I asked one of my Dell "buddies" in laptop warranty support, he said to clear the code, put the code (you got from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.

Try these too, but I think they are for the HDD.

ffsg2d2f
m8n0lom8
ag01Wvf2K17Vo34x
6ag5x8ue

Loves


----------



## galolila (Mar 10, 2014)

galolila said:


> View attachment 55306


any luck for my request?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 10, 2014)

galolila said:


> any luck for my request?



Galolila,

I get the same code with your code 3YXYYM1-2A7B:

aIiwGQfAZVEF40so

Good using an external keyboard. One more thing I do is copy the code and paste it into Notepad, just to make sure I am seeing the characters correctly. The code is pulled right from the key gen and pasted into Notepad. One more thing, recently, I asked one of my Dell "buddies" in laptop warranty support, he said to clear the code, put the code (you got/get from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.


----------



## galolila (Mar 10, 2014)

once I did that, now I got a different code  #XC1AA0L1378-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 10, 2014)

galolila said:


> once I did that, now I got a different code  #XC1AA0L1378-2A7B



It's getting wild!!

Try this code:

UY3x776axeBWiNd2

All passwords are *case sensitive* and if the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard!
Copy the code and paste it into Notepad, just to make sure you seeing the characters correctly.


----------



## galolila (Mar 10, 2014)

not working. I can get into system bios now. but could not change the password in there.

any other codes?


----------



## bzyk74 (Mar 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> bzyk74, Hmm, weird.  I put the service tag in again, and got the same code..
> 
> zNfDfyjgT1Vg8hMh
> 
> ...


HI! TIP with ctr+double enter worked! THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 11, 2014)

bzyk74 said:


> HI! TIP with ctr+double enter worked! THANKS AGAIN!!!



You got it Bzyk74!!  Glad to assist!


----------



## erhangorgun (Mar 11, 2014)

hi please help thanks
inspiron 1545

# 9SC09L1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 11, 2014)

erhangorgun said:


> hi please help thanks
> inspiron 1545
> 
> # 9SC09L1-595B



erhangorgun,

Here you go.

i24ojczp  <--, 1st character is lowercase letter i, 4th char. is lowercase letter o

Enjoy!


----------



## Marco_66 (Mar 12, 2014)

hello guys
I see here i could have some opportunity to solve my problem.
I forgot my DELL PRECISION M6400 bios Password
I have this code #DG9474J-1F5A
May someone can help me?
thank you in advance


----------



## erhangorgun (Mar 12, 2014)

okay bios password. tanks
wants harddisk password
#X90AB9U1865-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 12, 2014)

Marco_66 said:


> hello guys
> I see here i could have some opportunity to solve my problem.
> I forgot my DELL PRECISION M6400 bios Password
> I have this code #DG9474J-1F5A
> ...



Marco, all i get is HDD passwords:

dix3caye
2oiamrwr
0lm2eojbNn2Fz4UU
ju6adedb

If these codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the code.

Shaka!!  Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 12, 2014)

erhangorgun said:


> okay bios password. tanks
> wants harddisk password
> #X90AB9U1865-595B



Erhangorgun,

Here you go:

akv2jqwt

Enjoy, Loves


----------



## galolila (Mar 12, 2014)

do you have hard disk password for #XC1AA0L1378-2A7B


----------



## erhangorgun (Mar 12, 2014)

thank you very much...


----------



## Marco_66 (Mar 12, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Marco, all i get is HDD passwords:
> 
> dix3caye
> 2oiamrwr
> ...





Thx so much Loves
I'll try soon as possible 
(cross the fingers)


----------



## Humbug3rd (Mar 12, 2014)

I would like to thank you for offering this service free of charge. I'm looking for a password for a Dell Latitude XT2 with the system number *1DFNTK1-2A7B*


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 12, 2014)

galolila said:


> do you have hard disk password for #XC1AA0L1378-2A7B



Galolila, here you go:

UY3x776axeBWiNd2

Shaka!! Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 12, 2014)

Humbug3rd said:


> I would like to thank you for offering this service free of charge. I'm looking for a password for a Dell Latitude XT2 with the system number *1DFNTK1-2A7B*



Humbug3rd, here you go:

HAZo315USuaBBM3T  <-- 4th character is a lowercase letter o.

Shaka!  Loves


----------



## galolila (Mar 12, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Galolila, here you go:
> 
> UY3x776axeBWiNd2
> 
> Shaka!! Loves



did not work


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 12, 2014)

galolila said:


> did not work



I wonder if putting in the code where it belongs and clearing the code (to clear the code, put the code (you got from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice) would get you different results?

Loves


----------



## galolila (Mar 12, 2014)

I tried that and nothing


----------



## w4dsb (Mar 13, 2014)

new guy here, really need help with this one dell inspiron 8200
jw5pq11-595b


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 13, 2014)

w4dsb said:


> new guy here, really need help with this one dell inspiron 8200
> jw5pq11-595b



W4DSB, here you go:

rqze4cr3

If the characters are CAPITALIZED in your code (jw5pq11-595b), here's a different code:

svsorg2w

Enjoy!  Loves


----------



## w4dsb (Mar 13, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> W4DSB, here you go:
> 
> rqze4cr3
> 
> ...



Thank you that got me in the Bios !!
now it says i have a hard drive password 
#405DCGAKYOA-595B
can you help with this one?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 14, 2014)

w4dsb said:


> Thank you that got me in the Bios !!
> now it says i have a hard drive password
> #405DCGAKYOA-595B
> can you help with this one?



Here you go!

k1749pix

Enjoy!


----------



## Mekanes (Mar 17, 2014)

Dell latude D505

#F2QFQ71-595B

I would appreciate for eternity.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 17, 2014)

Mekanes said:


> Dell latude D505
> 
> #F2QFQ71-595B
> 
> I would appreciate for eternity.



Mekanes, here you go:

lr6lzg3k

Shaka!  Loves


----------



## Mekanes (Mar 17, 2014)

You sir, are awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Dryansnyder (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello. Dell Inspiron 1721 here. #6MPCBD1-595B. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dryansnyder (Mar 18, 2014)

Dryansnyder said:


> Hello. Dell Inspiron 1721 here. #6MPCBD1-595B. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dryansnyder (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is a picture of the computer screen in question. Thought it might help. Thank you!!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 18, 2014)

Dryansnyder said:


> Hello. Dell Inspiron 1721 here. #6MPCBD1-595B. Any help will be greatly appreciated.



Here you go!

d4b51c3d

Shaka!  Loves


----------



## adas (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello guys, please check if you can help me.
I have a Dell Latitube E6400 and after I replaced the cmos battery the old admin password at power on is not valid any more.
Can you give me the password for this service tag: *H2Q9B4J-2A7B*

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 24, 2014)

adas said:


> Hello guys, please check if you can help me.
> I have a Dell Latitube E6400 and after I replaced the cmos battery the old admin password at power on is not valid any more.
> Can you give me the password for this service tag: *H2Q9B4J-2A7B*
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Adas, here you go!

l4m306bzF6I6ofmy

Shaka!  Loves


----------



## adas (Mar 24, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Adas, here you go!
> 
> l4m306bzF6I6ofmy
> 
> Shaka!  Loves



Thank you so much, I will try it.


----------



## rob.vandeven (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello guys, please check if you can help me.
I have a Dell Latitube D630 unfortunately someone has changed the cmos password and does not remember it.
Can you give me the password for this service tag: #5GV3Z2J-595B

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 24, 2014)

rob.vandeven said:


> Hello guys, please check if you can help me.
> I have a Dell Latitube D630 unfortunately someone has changed the cmos password and does not remember it.
> Can you give me the password for this service tag: #5GV3Z2J-595B
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Rob, try this code Brah!

jln8hbc1

Shaka!  Loves.


----------



## rob.vandeven (Mar 24, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Rob, try this code Brah!
> 
> jln8hbc1
> 
> Shaka!  Loves.


Thxs it works perfectly.


----------



## ganjacrew (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello cela serai possible pour un dell pp12s xt2 #4KDNRP1-2A7B ?
thanks


----------



## tdthomas621 (Mar 27, 2014)

HELP!!!!!!
2GCH2K1-595B


----------



## nowy88 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello I have got dell d430. It has got bios password.
The number is #9VV8T3J-595B.
Pleas help!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 27, 2014)

ganjacrew said:


> Hello cela serai possible pour un dell pp12s xt2 #4KDNRP1-2A7B ?
> thanks


Ganja, Here you go!

Hwy2llAdV70rCqJW

Shaka!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 27, 2014)

tdthomas621 said:


> HELP!!!!!!
> 2GCH2K1-595B


Thomas, here you go!

1rz32hp7

Shaka!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 27, 2014)

nowy88 said:


> Hello I have got dell d430. It has got bios password.
> The number is #9VV8T3J-595B.
> Pleas help!


Nowy, here you go!

9iqupwqq

Shaka!


----------



## tdthomas621 (Mar 27, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Thomas, here you go!
> 
> 1rz32hp7
> 
> Shaka!



YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!
THANKS A MILLION!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly9847 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello, 
Need help have Inspiron 1545 locked bios password code:   #91WV7H1-595B

Thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 28, 2014)

Grizzly9847 said:


> Hello,
> Need help have Inspiron 1545 locked bios password code:   #91WV7H1-595B
> 
> Thanks.


Grizzly, here you go!

nmj0co2x

Shaka!  Loves.


----------



## Grizzly9847 (Mar 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Grizzly, here you go!
> 
> nmj0co2x
> 
> Shaka!  Loves.


Tried it but it says invalid password.  nmj0co2x is what I entered.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 28, 2014)

Grizzly9847 said:


> Tried it but it says invalid password.  nmj0co2x is what I entered.  Thanks anyway.



Try this. Recently, I asked one of my Dell "buddies" in laptop warranty support, he said to clear the code, put the code (you got from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.

Loves


----------



## Grizzly9847 (Mar 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Try this. Recently, I asked one of my Dell "buddies" in laptop warranty support, he said to clear the code, put the code (you got from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.
> 
> Loves


Thank you...that seems to have worked.  Now I am getting a different message.....

Hard-disk #XD1E33MYHM9-595B, the system Primary HDD, is protected by a password authentication system.  You cannot access data on this hard drive without the correct password.

Please type in the hard-drive password and press <enter>.

Any ideas??


----------



## Grizzly9847 (Mar 28, 2014)

Grizzly9847 said:


> Thank you...that seems to have worked.  Now I am getting a different message.....
> 
> Hard-disk #XD1E33MYHM9-595B, the system Primary HDD, is protected by a password authentication system.  You cannot access data on this hard drive without the correct password.
> 
> ...


I got it.  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 28, 2014)

Grizzly9847 said:


> I got it.  Thank you very much for your help.


Grizzly,

Just for fun, here's what I got:  tpniif1s

Shaka!


----------



## lunaticu (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi!

I need a HDD password for Dell Latitude D610
Code: 301KEK6WVJH-595B.


Thanks!


----------



## moosesdb (Mar 29, 2014)

Can you help with bios password STAG 278zv81 595b please D610 ?


----------



## moosesdb (Mar 29, 2014)

Loves,
Can you help with bios password STAG 278zv81 595b please D610 ?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 30, 2014)

lunaticu said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need a HDD password for Dell Latitude D610
> Code: 301KEK6WVJH-595B.
> ...


Lunaticu, Here you go

qq5flixl

Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 30, 2014)

moosesdb said:


> Can you help with bios password STAG 278zv81 595b please D610 ?


Moosesdb, here you to:

t8ylma17

Loves


----------



## moosesdb (Mar 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Moosesdb, here you to:
> 
> t8ylma17
> 
> Loves


Hi Loves,
I tried the code a few times and it did not work for me. No attachment link to put picture. It just give me incorrect password under Admin Password


----------



## moosesdb (Mar 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Moosesdb, here you to:
> 
> t8ylma17
> 
> Loves


Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## nowy88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank LovesFLSun. Virtual beer for You!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 30, 2014)

moosesdb said:


> Hi Loves,
> I tried the code a few times and it did not work for me. No attachment link to put picture. It just give me incorrect password under Admin Password


Mooseesdb,

Try this. Recently, I asked one of my Dell "buddies" in laptop warranty support, he said to clear the code, put the code (you got from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.


----------



## moosesdb (Mar 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Mooseesdb,
> 
> Try this. Recently, I asked one of my Dell "buddies" in laptop warranty support, he said to clear the code, put the code (you got from me) in the password line, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.


Message still says incorrect pw when I put in admin pw you provided using these steps to change boot sequence . Thanks for giving it a shot to help me. If you think of another fix let  me  know. From what I see this is rare because you help a lot of people through this pain point


----------



## moosesdb (Mar 30, 2014)

moosesdb said:


> Message still says incorrect pw when I put in admin pw you provided using these steps to change boot sequence . Thanks for giving it a shot to help me. If you think of another fix let  me  know. From what I see this is rare because you help a lot of people through this pain point



Love,
In case I was not clear I only need the password to change the Boot sequence. I forgot what it is.


----------



## intertrashional (Mar 31, 2014)

Could you please help me unlock my Inspiron 1525?  Code **18MUTBF0T-595B

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 31, 2014)

moosesdb said:


> Love,
> In case I was not clear I only need the password to change the Boot sequence. I forgot what it is.



Moose, you need the BIOS password to change the boot order?

This:  t8ylma17  Should be the BIOS password to unlock your BIOS.  If you ca, can you reply with a picture of the error?

Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 1, 2014)

intertrashional said:


> Could you please help me unlock my Inspiron 1525?  Code **18MUTBF0T-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Intertrashional, I do not get a "hit" on that code.  Can you reply with a picture of the error?

Thanks!  Loves


----------



## intertrashional (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for all your help.  Here is a picture of the screen.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 2, 2014)

intertrashional said:


> Thanks for all your help.  Here is a picture of the screen.



Inter, I have to be honest, I've never seen the two stars be part of the code..  weird.

Here you go:  wrsayttw

Loves.


----------



## Smith2k10 (Apr 2, 2014)

Help me, please!
4Q3ZNL1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 2, 2014)

Smith2k10 said:


> Help me, please!
> 4Q3ZNL1-2A7B



Smith,

Here you go!

QT4s1vzwfGDvGX1x

Loves!


----------



## streg20 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi,

595B Bios

GH8ZBH1-595B

Many Thanks in advance.
Sid


----------



## Jonathonrl1 (Apr 6, 2014)

If you can help me it would be awesome. #98X6MF1-595B


----------



## kelvin2947 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi All.  First post on here.  I hope someone can help?  I have:
Dell Inspiron N5030 (-9506)
Tag:  7287KP1
The laptop bios is locked after Dell boot screen giving a code:  #7287KP1-595B
Can anyone please help with the unlock code?
Many Thanks in Advance.
Kelvin


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 6, 2014)

streg20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 595B Bios
> 
> ...



Streg, here you go Brah!

6snfiblw

Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 6, 2014)

Jonathonrl1 said:


> If you can help me it would be awesome. #98X6MF1-595B



Jonathron,

Here you go Brah!

ubj1530j

Hang loose!  Loves!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 6, 2014)

kelvin2947 said:


> Hi All.  First post on here.  I hope someone can help?  I have:
> Dell Inspiron N5030 (-9506)
> Tag:  7287KP1
> The laptop bios is locked after Dell boot screen giving a code:  #7287KP1-595B
> ...



Kelvin, Here you go!  Shaka!

3l866z56

Hang loose Brah!  Loves!


----------



## kelvin2947 (Apr 6, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Kelvin, Here you go!  Shaka!
> 
> 3l866z56
> 
> Hang loose Brah!  Loves!



FANTASTIC!!!  Works a treat. Thanks!


----------



## Jonathonrl1 (Apr 7, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jonathron,
> 
> Here you go Brah!
> 
> ...


Ground Control.... That would be a negative on password success. We are not a go for launch......... My screen shows the exact same thing as kelvin2947. only difference is numbers. I entered it in lowercase and tried another keyboard. also I can't see the password on the screen as i type it in. Is that normal?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2014)

Jonathonrl1 said:


> Ground Control.... That would be a negative on password success. We are not a go for launch......... My screen shows the exact same thing as kelvin2947. only difference is numbers. I entered it in lowercase and tried another keyboard. also I can't see the password on the screen as i type it in. Is that normal?



Jonathron, Hmm, Weird.  Yes, the first code must be entered as you see it.  Here's the code using lowercase letters (98x6mf1-595b) as an input of your code.

rxclpg3o

Yes, it's normal to not see the characters typed.


----------



## hector (Apr 7, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jonathron, Hmm, Weird.  Yes, the first code must be entered as you see it.  Here's the code using lowercase letters (98x6mf1-595b) as an input of your code.
> 
> rxclpg3o
> 
> Yes, it's normal to not see the characters typed.


----------



## hector (Apr 7, 2014)

hope you can help me #BVVD0K1-595B


----------



## hector (Apr 7, 2014)

DELL 1440 #BVVD0K1-595B


----------



## Jonathonrl1 (Apr 7, 2014)

ok... tried both codes numerous times and checked for stuck keys on keyboard?????? Maybe the pictures will help?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2014)

hector said:


> DELL 1440 #BVVD0K1-595B



Hector, here you go Brah!

etkhotbq

Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2014)

Jonathonrl1 said:


> ok... tried both codes numerous times and checked for stuck keys on keyboard?????? Maybe the pictures will help?



Jonathron, maybe the code needs to be cleared?

To clear the code, type the code you got from me (ubj1530j or rxclpg3o) press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice.  I know you know this, but the code need to typed EXACTLY as you see them.  Oh, what model laptop is it?


----------



## hector (Apr 7, 2014)

its a dell inspiron 1440 tried both codes they dont work/im sorry im new to all this


----------



## Jonathonrl1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dell Inspiron 1525 running Windows Vista Home Basic


----------



## Jonathonrl1 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've repaired laptop"s and pc's for nearly 15 yrs and this thing has been one of the biggest headaches yet.


----------



## Jonathonrl1 (Apr 7, 2014)

also bios revision A08


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2014)

Jonathonrl1 said:


> I've repaired laptop"s and pc's for nearly 15 yrs and this thing has been one of the biggest headaches yet.


Jonathron,

Yeah, me too but a bit longer.  I am asking my "buddy" at Dell Tech Support.  He's helped me before.  Oh, one thing, is your NUM LOCK on while typing on the laptop keyboard?

Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 8, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jonathron,
> 
> Yeah, me too but a bit longer.  I am asking my "buddy" at Dell Tech Support.  He's helped me before.  Oh, one thing, is your NUM LOCK on while typing on the laptop keyboard?
> 
> Loves



Dell Tech's reply:

_Good day!  Unfortunately, the service tag: 98X6MF1 is not within our support.  We do not have the authority to create and access the master password.

 Please contact appropriate support at 1800-624-9896.  They should first be requiring details the system is registered with for security purposes.

 Respectfully,

Jeffrey_

Sorry, but maybe they can assist.  Loves.


----------



## w4dsb (Apr 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here you go!
> 
> k1749pix
> 
> Enjoy!


it says invalid hdd password
sorry i quoted a old post but still having hdd password problems. the previous password didn't work for me #405DCGAKYOA-595B
thank you!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 11, 2014)

w4dsb said:


> it says invalid hdd password
> sorry i quoted a old post but still having hdd password problems. the previous password didn't work for me #405DCGAKYOA-595B
> thank you!



W4DSB, sorry that's the only code I get. A lot of times when the HDD password is lost, the drive is toast.  No problem for the old post.


----------



## Dovver (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, I forget my password for Dell inspiron 8200 and my system is protected by a password authentication system. Can u help me? My number is #6KV8N0J-595B
THANKS!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 16, 2014)

Dovver said:


> Hi, I forget my password for Dell inspiron 8200 and my system is protected by a password authentication system. Can u help me? My number is #6KV8N0J-595B
> THANKS!



Dovver, here you go!

0tox2zy0      (make note of the steps in my signature)

Enjoy!  Loves


----------



## Dovver (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, that's good pass, but when i want to change a primary pass on the BIOS, that's wrong, because i should enter old primary password (9 numbers/letters), and my password has 8 numbers/letters.Can u help me again? :/


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 16, 2014)

Dovver said:


> Thanks, that's good pass, but when i want to change a primary pass on the BIOS, that's wrong, because i should enter old primary password (9 numbers/letters), and my password has 8 numbers/letters.Can u help me again? :/



Dovver,

As far as I know, and per Dell, to clear the code from BIOS, type the code, press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice


----------



## krystian296 (Apr 24, 2014)

*witam potrzebuje Pomocy Kod do biosu Dell Inspiron System 4HWH3N1-595B*


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 24, 2014)

krystian296 said:


> *witam potrzebuje Pomocy Kod do biosu Dell Inspiron System 4HWH3N1-595B*



Krystian296,

Idę "międzynarodowych" tutaj jest! Proszę bardzo!

qohaoauh  <------ hasło

Loves!!


----------



## lunaticu (Apr 24, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Lunaticu, Here you go
> 
> qq5flixl
> 
> Loves




Not working. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 24, 2014)

lunaticu said:


> Not working. Sorry for the delay!



Bummer.  That is the code i get.  Just ran it through again..

qq5flixl

Check the steps in my signature...

Loves


----------



## lunaticu (Apr 24, 2014)

No positive aswer. But I can not upload photo. Gives me error.


----------



## marksolon78 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm also looking for the Dell password to unlock my laptop. The administration code on my screen is #CBPZH3J-595B. Is there an available code for this machine?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 25, 2014)

marksolon78 said:


> Hi, I'm also looking for the Dell password to unlock my laptop. The administration code on my screen is #CBPZH3J-595B. Is there an available code for this machine?



Mark,

Here you go!

2g8h47ez

Loves


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the Help LovesFLSun, I have been side tracked lately.


----------



## Aawara (Apr 26, 2014)

hector said:


> DELL 1440 #BVVD0K1-595B


7h3yyj1-2a7b


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 26, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> Thanks for all the Help LovesFLSun, I have been side tracked lately.


LockSmith!  I thought you were dead!

Just glad to help and see you are still here!!

Loves


----------



## schevy707 (Apr 28, 2014)

#cbq8s11-595b


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 29, 2014)

schevy707 said:


> #cbq8s11-595b



Schevy, here you go!

chpy36z5

Loves.  Make sure you check out the steps in my signature if the password does not work!


----------



## raMPAgE707 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think the serial number *cbq8s11-595b *must have passward this --->*idt4wo3bnCoulsB*

=Zero


----------



## 175XXX (May 2, 2014)

I also need some help, mine is:

9WVQRJ1-595B

Thanks!


----------



## spencetacular (May 3, 2014)

Hello,

Need BIOS master password for :

17DCZG1-595B

TYVM!


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 3, 2014)

175XXX said:


> I also need some help, mine is:
> 
> 9WVQRJ1-595B
> 
> Thanks!



175, here you go:  il8q1jh1

Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 3, 2014)

spencetacular said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need BIOS master password for :
> 
> ...



Spence, here you go:  cqmn9aum

Loves


----------



## spencetacular (May 3, 2014)

Loves is the mech with the tech.

Works perfect. TYVM.!


----------



## dumbazok (May 3, 2014)

ineed admin password insprion 1545 #8zzv9h1-595b please


----------



## spencetacular (May 3, 2014)

dumbazok said:


> ineed admin password insprion 1545 #8zzv9h1-595b please



Dumbazok -

password is - 0untb4ar


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 3, 2014)

dumbazok said:


> ineed admin password insprion 1545 #8zzv9h1-595b please



Dumbazok, let's do this!

8m6p6bcp

Enjoy!  Loves!


----------



## dumbazok (May 3, 2014)

I need the hdd password too please dell inperion 1545
 ***5sw300k4-595b


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 3, 2014)

dumbazok said:


> I need the hdd password too please dell inperion 1545
> ***5sw300k4-595b


Here you go Brah!

2ivzmkz8

Loves


----------



## manikandanvsd (May 4, 2014)

Hi..I need Admin BIOS password for dell inspiron 1545 with TAG# CSNW3BS-595B ..
Please provide ASAP


----------



## spencetacular (May 4, 2014)

manikandanvsd said:


> Hi..I need Admin BIOS password for dell inspiron 1545 with TAG# CSNW3BS-595B ..
> Please provide ASAP



Manikandanvsd -

Pass is 9k30lo3m


----------



## Aawara (May 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> 175, here you go:  il8q1jh1
> 
> Loves.


 

7h3yyj1-2a7b - Can you get me the password as well?


----------



## Aawara (May 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> 175, here you go:  il8q1jh1
> 
> Loves.


 7h3yyj1-2a7b


----------



## sparky209 (May 11, 2014)

Need system password for dell inspiron m5010 service tag (5CM2FL1) ..express service code (11646570853) can you please help i cant remember it


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 12, 2014)

Aawara said:


> 7h3yyj1-2a7b



Aawara, here you go:

PwVLGVZ2g4bFU6Ul

Check my steps in my signature..

Loves


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 12, 2014)

sparky209 said:


> Need system password for dell inspiron m5010 service tag (5CM2FL1) ..express service code (11646570853) can you please help i cant remember it


Sparky,

If your code on the screen is 5CM2FL1-2A7B, then your code is:  MoUEOjZ350KRVR5a

If your code on the screen is 5CM2FL1-595B, then your code is:  gqre6w9b

Check my steps in my signature..  Loves


----------



## sparky209 (May 15, 2014)

There is no code on screen just blue box like in picture shown earlyer in postings that says enter system password but no code above it  what does that mean.....ill try them and let u know..


----------



## sparky209 (May 16, 2014)

sparky209 said:


> There is no code on screen just blue box like in picture shown earlyer in postings that says enter system password but no code above it  what does that mean.....ill try them and let u know..


...i tryed password as  password in blue box  and it worked then in set up I deactivated it the  then on same setup page for admin password I tried admin and it work too guess what system password was...lol im sure everyome can guess it..lol ..I wasted 10 hrs of net looking on net ...wtf .I must be lame....no effen joke


----------



## GrorkGnom (May 16, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


 
Not sue if this thread isstill active or not.  I have a laptop tag 7GTIXN1 service tag with drive ending in 2A7B that need cleared.


----------



## xangel (May 22, 2014)

Good day Chief...

Dell Inspiron 1525

Service tag: 85MCJ3J-595B



Thanks in advance and More Power!


----------



## Rocketo0O (May 26, 2014)

I need password for dell E4300  #14KKRBX-2A7B
   thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 28, 2014)

GrorkGnom said:


> Not sue if this thread isstill active or not.  I have a laptop tag 7GTIXN1 service tag with drive ending in 2A7B that need cleared.



GrorkGnom, here you go Brah!!

pal2pByQQFmFAh80

Check the steps in my signature..  Loves!


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 28, 2014)

xangel said:


> Good day Chief...
> 
> Dell Inspiron 1525  Service tag: 85MCJ3J-595B  Thanks in advance and More Power!



XAngel, here you go..  sorry for the delay..

j7t4j0px

Check the steps in my signature.. Loves!


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 28, 2014)

Rocketo0O said:


> I need password for dell E4300  #14KKRBX-2A7B
> thanks



Rocketo0O, here you go Brah!!

X4N431bHZueg52dk

Enjoy and check the steps in my signature..  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 28, 2014)

sparky209 said:


> ...i tryed password as  password in blue box  and it worked then in set up I deactivated it the  then on same setup page for admin password I tried admin and it work too guess what system password was...lol im sure everyome can guess it..lol ..I wasted 10 hrs of net looking on net ...wtf .I must be lame....no effen joke



Sparky209, so you are good to go?


----------



## tushe (May 29, 2014)

Hello,
pls can i have bios passwd for:
IC: 3229A-EU870D
Model:EU870D
service tag: JJMN44J


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 29, 2014)

tushe said:


> Hello,
> pls can i have bios passwd for:
> IC: 3229A-EU870D
> Model:EU870D


Tushe, is there a code on the screen when you power up the laptop?  Can you post that code please.  Loves.


----------



## tushe (May 29, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tushe, is there a code on the screen when you power up the laptop?  Can you post that code please.  Loves.


Thank you for your prompt reply
#JJMN44J-595B

thnx


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 29, 2014)

tushe said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply
> #JJMN44J-595B
> 
> thnx



Tushe, here you go!

39r2exfq

Check the notes in my signature if the password does not work.  Loves.


----------



## tushe (May 29, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tushe, is there a code on the screen when you power up the laptop?  Can you post that code please.  Loves.


Thank you for your prompt reply.

#JJMN44J-595B

Cheers


----------



## emor472 (May 30, 2014)

Inspirion 8500        #9N8H631-595B   Please help i've tried everything.


----------



## tushe (May 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tushe, here you go!
> 
> 39r2exfq
> 
> Check the notes in my signature if the password does not work.  Loves.




BIOS passwd is fine - thank you very much.

next step is that the hdd has a password and I dont have any access to it.

tag: #**Y892W1EHW-595B

THANK YOU!


----------



## Mark_Simmonds (May 30, 2014)

Hi Guys

I'm new to the forum and a newbie to bios password resseting. I need your help!!! A year ago I gave my daughter my Dell Latitude D600 and now the laptop wants an primary/administraor password when you turn it on. I don't remember adding a password on it. Please help, she uses the pc for vasity and most of her work is on it... I have google the problem but no such luck until I was refered to your site.  The service tag is #GVK9C1J-595B
I really appreciate the help.

Regards Mark Simmonds


----------



## xangel (May 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> XAngel, here you go..  sorry for the delay..
> 
> j7t4j0px
> 
> Check the steps in my signature.. Loves!





Sorry Chief.. Not working?

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g197/xcs2006/IMG_1981_zpsb20d14bd.jpg


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 30, 2014)

emor472 said:


> Inspirion 8500        #9N8H631-595B   Please help i've tried everything.



Emor, here you go!

d980rbnh

Be sure to note the items in my signature.  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 30, 2014)

tushe said:


> BIOS passwd is fine - thank you very much.
> next step is that the hdd has a password and I dont have any access to it.
> tag: #**Y892W1EHW-595B
> THANK YOU!



Tushe, here's the password for the HDD:

8pqw6hyk

Enjoy!  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 30, 2014)

Mark_Simmonds said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm new to the forum and a newbie to bios password resseting. I need your help!!! A year ago I gave my daughter my Dell Latitude D600 and now the laptop wants an primary/administraor password when you turn it on. I don't remember adding a password on it. Please help, she uses the pc for vasity and most of her work is on it... I have google the problem but no such luck until I was refered to your site.  The service tag is #GVK9C1J-595B
> I really appreciate the help.
> ...



Mark, try this code:

2r97xd51

Please let us know if the code does not work..  Loves.


----------



## Mark_Simmonds (May 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Mark, try this code:
> 
> 2r97xd51
> 
> Please let us know if the code does not work..  Loves.



Thanks LovesFLSun will try it out just now...


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 30, 2014)

xangel said:


> Sorry Chief.. Not working?
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g197/xcs2006/IMG_1981_zpsb20d14bd.jpg



j - Lowercase "J"
7 - Number 7
t - Lowercase "T"
4 - Number 4
j - Lowercase "J"
0 - Number "Zero"
p - Lowercase "P"
x - Lowercase "X"


----------



## Mark_Simmonds (May 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Mark, try this code:
> 
> 2r97xd51
> 
> Please let us know if the code does not work..  Loves.



You a lifesaver LovesFLSun it works... I truely appreciate your help... God bless you


----------



## xangel (May 31, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> j - Lowercase "J"
> 7 - Number 7
> t - Lowercase "T"
> 4 - Number 4
> ...



Already entered that correctly (Afaik)for almost 50times.
Is there no other generator other than that? 
I was expecting a different combination since I already generated that code using an script...

Is my USB Keyboard, lowercase (CapsLock Off) by default??


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 2, 2014)

xangel said:


> Already entered that correctly (Afaik)for almost 50times.
> Is there no other generator other than that?
> I was expecting a different combination since I already generated that code using an script...
> 
> Is my USB Keyboard, lowercase (CapsLock Off) by default??



Sorry XAngel, I ran it through another keygen and got the same results.  Does trying to clear the code work?

To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice

Let me know.

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## korekore17 (Jun 3, 2014)

Help me :/ !!

Dell Inspirion 1545 

1NHYDN1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 3, 2014)

korekore17 said:


> Help me :/ !!
> 
> Dell Inspirion 1545
> 
> 1NHYDN1-595B


Kore, Here you go!!

nghku7oy

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 3, 2014)

This is a great thread, I repair many laptops and I run to the BIOS password problem on Dell's all the time. I'm following this thread now.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 4, 2014)

Dillinger said:


> This is a great thread, I repair many laptops and I run to the BIOS password problem on Dell's all the time. I'm following this thread now.



Dillinger!  Welcome Brah! Shaka!


----------



## bluesgonesouth (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi , need help with dell m4400  ,  #6Y193L1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 4, 2014)

bluesgonesouth said:


> Hi , need help with dell m4400  ,  #6Y193L1-2A7B



Blues, here you go!

v8e88Z0a54YmCNoN

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## bluesgonesouth (Jun 5, 2014)

yes thanks absolutely works!



LovesFLSun said:


> Blues, here you go!
> 
> v8e88Z0a54YmCNoN
> 
> ...


----------



## emor472 (Jun 7, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Emor, here you go!
> 
> d980rbnh
> 
> Be sure to note the items in my signature.  Loves.


Thank you soooo much you helped me more than you know.


----------



## froly123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...





DELL LATITUD E4310

service tag: 6YV7TM1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 8, 2014)

froly123 said:


> DELL LATITUD E4310
> 
> service tag: 6YV7TM1-2A7B



Froly, here you go!

3u11qn2j08Qf05kN

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## moh3en (Jun 8, 2014)

Please help me 
i need password for dell 5010
service tag 7C9WTP1
ppid CN0YXXJJ7016614R045NA00


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 9, 2014)

moh3en said:


> Please help me
> i need password for dell 5010
> service tag 7C9WTP1
> ppid CN0YXXJJ7016614R045NA00



Moh3en, here you go:

7C9WTP1-595B  ---->  oqcyjr9s
7C9WTP1-2A7B  ---->  6KM8tsY3sDg02sUf

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## moh3en (Jun 9, 2014)

not working for me password


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 9, 2014)

moh3en said:


> not working for me password


can you reply with a picture of the error?  Thanks!


----------



## moh3en (Jun 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> can you reply with a picture of the error?  Thanks!



It's tell me Invalid Password . If need photo i attach it


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 9, 2014)

moh3en said:


> It's tell me Invalid Password . If need photo i attach it


Is there an error screen with the service tag and 4 numbers or letters after it? That screen I need a picture of.  Thanks!


----------



## moh3en (Jun 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Is there an error screen with the service tag and 4 numbers or letters after it? That screen I need a picture of.  Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 9, 2014)

Moh3en, try this:

i1g0u2ab

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## moh3en (Jun 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun , thanks but not working!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 10, 2014)

moh3en said:


> LovesFLSun , thanks but not working!!


Moh3en, did you try clearing the code?
To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice


----------



## moh3en (Jun 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Moh3en, did you try clearing the code?
> To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice



What's your mean? I type code "i1g0u2ab" and then when Hold the control key enter it


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 10, 2014)

moh3en said:


> What's your mean? I type code "i1g0u2ab" and then when Hold the control key enter it


Yes and if that code doesn't work, try the others.


----------



## moh3en (Jun 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Yes and if that code doesn't work, try the others.


can you tell me other code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 10, 2014)

moh3en said:


> can you tell me other code?


From my previous replies.


----------



## jahan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,i need a password
system number:5zm9hd1-595b
thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 10, 2014)

jahan said:


> Hi,i need a password
> system number:5zm9hd1-595b
> thanks.


Jahan, here you go brah!

l6vbl0hi

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## jahan (Jun 10, 2014)

It didnt work anyway


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 10, 2014)

jahan said:


> It didnt work anyway


Jahan, weird thing,  the capitalization DID matter:

18bmdwsk

Try that code.  Loves.


----------



## jahan (Jun 10, 2014)

UNLOCKED!!!


----------



## jojox (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,

Can you help for unlocked password bios.

My computer is Dell Latitude e5400 (azerty)
system number 4CGR34J-1F5A

I said i'm not in good announced in this forum.

I appreciate if you help me.

Thanks for your help.

Cordially


----------



## moh3en (Jun 11, 2014)

I tried for 3 password:

oqcyjr9s
6KM8tsY3sDg02sUf
l6vbl0hi

*LovesFLSun*
* please help me. password not work*


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 11, 2014)

moh3en said:


> I tried for 3 password:
> 
> oqcyjr9s
> 6KM8tsY3sDg02sUf
> ...



Moh3en,
Sorry, these are the only codes i get:

oqcyjr9s
i1g0u2ab
6KM8tsY3sDg02sUf

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## zorrilloman (Jun 12, 2014)

[QUOTE="LovesFLSun,  Message to LovesFLSun, First time on this site and I am most likely doing it all wrong, But I have a Dell C840  The system numbers are  89L2S11-595B  ( all upper case).  I need to crack the admin password in the bios.   All other is OK with the unit. I hope you see this post.


----------



## soccerfan (Jun 14, 2014)

Can you help for bios password please 
dell 1521   #G8VY5F1-595B      thanks in advace


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 14, 2014)

soccerfan said:


> Can you help for bios password please
> dell 1521   #G8VY5F1-595B      thanks in advace



SoccerFan, GGGOOOAAALLL!!!!

wg73z2iv

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## soccerfan (Jun 14, 2014)

I got it. Thank you very much for your help.nice goooool lovesflsun


----------



## laowan (Jun 15, 2014)

my tag is JBDQR1J-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 15, 2014)

laowan said:


> my tag is JBDQR1J-595B



Laowan,

zs4vay5h

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## laowan (Jun 15, 2014)

first one works now i need ad hdd password


hard disk  #**759m3435t-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 15, 2014)

laowan said:


> first one works now i need ad hdd password
> 
> 
> hard disk  #**759m3435t-595B


Lawman, try this.

d86zxymg

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## KORONER (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello I'm new on this forum, and of  course I need help. LovesFLSun I have in my company two m4500 with bios password, can u generate code for both.

1. fjb6yn1-2a7b
2. jtc34q1-2a7b

Best regards


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 17, 2014)

KORONER said:


> Hello I'm new on this forum, and of  course I need help. LovesFLSun I have in my company two m4500 with bios password, can u generate code for both.
> 
> 1. fjb6yn1-2a7b
> 2. jtc34q1-2a7b
> ...



Koroner, here you go (uppercase and lowercase DOES matter):

1.
lowercase: fjb6yn1-2a7b  -  4Q8vd6we2y3OukKh
UPPERCASE:  FJB6YN1-2A7B  -  3d71hJ6g38TRmoxi
2.
lowercase  -  jtc34q1-2a7b  -  OOzt33Zjerakbi35
UPPERCASE  -  JTC34Q1-2A7B  -  2jG47oyZ2erLFFHS

Enjoy!  Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## KORONER (Jun 17, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Koroner, here you go (uppercase and lowercase DOES matter):
> 
> 1.
> lowercase: fjb6yn1-2a7b  -  4Q8vd6we2y3OukKh
> ...




Both it's incorrect.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 17, 2014)

KORONER said:


> Both it's incorrect.


Would you reply with pictures of the errors?

Thanks!  Loves


----------



## KORONER (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry I forgot. Everything it's ok. Double tap enter was a solution.


----------



## dreumes3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Do you also have a code for CKFG04J-2A7B (E6500?)
I'm not familiar with this site, but it seems you have exactly what I'm looking for...
Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 19, 2014)

dreumes3 said:


> Do you also have a code for CKFG04J-2A7B (E6500?)
> I'm not familiar with this site, but it seems you have exactly what I'm looking for...
> Thanks!



Dreumes3, I hope this IS what you are looking for!

ZskJZRe57YBuUXIh

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 19, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


can you please give password for my Dell?
 here is the service tag J938BC1


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 20, 2014)

Dillinger said:


> can you please give password for my Dell?
> here is the service tag J938BC1


Dillinger, what's the whole error number? There should be 4 digits after the service tag.


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dillinger, what's the whole error number? There should be 4 digits after the service tag.


that's not a error number that's service tag from the back of the laptop, when went into BIOS & tried to any changes it tells that BIOS is locked.
I never did get an error code.


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dillinger, what's the whole error number? There should be 4 digits after the service tag.


OH here it is....  J938BC1-595B


----------



## dreumes3 (Jun 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dreumes3, I hope this IS what you are looking for!
> 
> ZskJZRe57YBuUXIh
> 
> ...



Thanks very much!! Managed to switch off the administrator password with that code, very helpful!!
And also thanks for the rapid answer LovesFLSun!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 20, 2014)

Dillinger said:


> OH here it is....  J938BC1-595B


Dillinger, here you go Brah!

euxl80sz

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun, thank you so much it worked perfect...


----------



## jk72 (Jun 22, 2014)

Would you be so kind to give password for my Dell?
The service tag: GC3JL4J-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 23, 2014)

jk72 said:


> Would you be so kind to give password for my Dell?
> The service tag: GC3JL4J-2A7B


Jk72, here you go:

oeb1HpoU4RcnUzgc

Enjoy. Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## jk72 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've tried it. It works.
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 23, 2014)

jk72 said:


> I've tried it. It works.
> Thank you very much for your help.


You got it Brah!  Shaka and Hang Loose!


----------



## corkey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, I hope you can help - my service tag is 48KP1Q1-2A7B

Many thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 24, 2014)

corkey said:


> Hi, I hope you can help - my service tag is 48KP1Q1-2A7B
> 
> Many thanks



Here you go corkey!  Sorry this was so fast, just happened to have GMail open..  LOL

E13OI0PO3b3aDSul

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## corkey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Loves,

Thanks, wow that was quick! - I have a generator that comes up with the same code, but it just does not work, I just get "Incorrect code entered", even with an external keyboard

Dell Latitude 6410

Am I reduced to using Dell support?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 24, 2014)

corkey said:


> Hi Loves,
> 
> Thanks, wow that was quick! - I have a generator that comes up with the same code, but it just does not work, I just get "Incorrect code entered", even with an external keyboard
> 
> ...



Corky, I've heard this works from time to time:

*To clear the code, type the code (or one of the codes) you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice (this tip is directly from Dell Tech Support)*

Loves


----------



## corkey (Jun 24, 2014)

Woot! You da man!

Thanks so much the Ctrl + 2x enter worked!!

Thanks a million


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 24, 2014)

corkey said:


> Woot! You da man!
> 
> Thanks so much the Ctrl + 2x enter worked!!
> 
> Thanks a million



You got it Brah!!  Hang Loose!!


----------



## halo_t (Jun 27, 2014)

Inspiron 1545

H3D31K1-595B

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 27, 2014)

halo_t said:


> Inspiron 1545
> 
> H3D31K1-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Halo, here you go!  Enjoy!

pe4o2yt8

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## halo_t (Jun 27, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Halo, here you go!  Enjoy!
> 
> pe4o2yt8
> 
> ...



Thanks! worked perfect.


----------



## maah (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Everybody!

I have here an old Lattitude D620 and the Setup and Admin Password is set and unknown... The HDD passwort is known and already removed.
Tag: 3F0NR2J-595B
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Radioman (Jun 29, 2014)

Dell M1330 #CRX0PD1-595B  Thank You very much.  I'll be grateful, this has nearly made me crazy as I cannot figure out how it got this way.


----------



## olearyk (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have a dell precision m6400.

8QR214J-2A7B.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oaklad (Jul 2, 2014)

Newbie. From Macintosh world.

Inherited a Dell Laptop D630. Need password for locked laptop.

#914ZQG1-595B


----------



## oaklad (Jul 3, 2014)

oaklad said:


> Newbie. From Macintosh world.
> 
> Inherited a Dell Laptop D630. Need password for locked laptop.
> 
> #914ZQG1-595B



Further searching on the web, I was able to find a dell password generator. Info can be found here:
http://dogber1.blogspot.com/2010/05/dell-2a7b-keygen.html


----------



## ogphm92 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi I have a dell inspiron E1705.   

#8Z3M7C1-595B
 Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 5, 2014)

Same issue, imagine that? 
Dell "Studio" 1735
7JZMDH1-595B

And thanks for posting that tip about using CTRL+ENTER x2 -
Some other sites I was researching mentioned doing this but NONE of the ones I read said to hit 'enter' twice.
Good to Know!!


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 5, 2014)

oaklad said:


> Further searching on the web, I was able to find a dell password generator. Info can be found here:
> http://dogber1.blogspot.com/2010/05/dell-2a7b-keygen.html



I got the same generator, my code didn't work BUT I did not know the CTRL+ENTER x2 trick then, that may have been the solution all along... So, I figured since I was already here, I would see if they had a different one.


----------



## funkyjbo (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi!

Inspiron 1545 

2ZD7WJ1-595B

Fingers crossed this works!  Thanks in advance

..........................Also.  When I first attempted to type something in (password1 ha), there was nothing displayed on the screen to suggest the laptop was registering my typing.  I also tried an external keyboard and again I got nothing. 

Interestingly, after I attempted to put a password in, the caps lock and num lock no longer responded on the external keyboard?

Should I be seeing some kind of response on the screen to register typing does anyone know?


----------



## cire (Jul 7, 2014)

Vostro 1014

DXZH8M1-595B 30353145049


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 7, 2014)

SpoiledRotties said:


> I got the same generator, my code didn't work BUT I did not know the CTRL+ENTER x2 trick then, that may have been the solution all along... So, I figured since I was already here, I would see if they had a different one.



OK so the one code I got from the generator referenced above *still did not work *even when I used the Ctrl+Enterx2, so I still need the code for 
Dell "Studio" 1735
7JZMDH1-595B

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 7, 2014)

funkyjbo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Inspiron 1545
> 
> ...



I noticed that, too - from what information I have gathered at various sites, the password *is *being entered. As far as the caps & num lock buttons, I just used the #'s above my QWERTY keys and held the Shift button when I needed caps...

Good luck with yours, this is such a pain!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

maah said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I have here an old Lattitude D620 and the Setup and Admin Password is set and unknown... The HDD passwort is known and already removed.
> Tag: 3F0NR2J-595B
> Thanks in advance!


Maah,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

ulgrm4x6

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

Radioman said:


> Dell M1330 #CRX0PD1-595B  Thank You very much.  I'll be grateful, this has nearly made me crazy as I cannot figure out how it got this way.


RadioMan,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

fufzxo6b

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

olearyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a dell precision m6400.
> 
> ...


OlearyK,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

3YjhOSx5218z6qMP

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

oaklad said:


> Newbie. From Macintosh world.
> 
> Inherited a Dell Laptop D630. Need password for locked laptop.
> 
> #914ZQG1-595B


OakLad,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

uzi8h89c

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

ogphm92 said:


> Hi I have a dell inspiron E1705.
> 
> #8Z3M7C1-595B
> Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


Ogphm92,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

wune3lb1

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

SpoiledRotties said:


> OK so the one code I got from the generator referenced above *still did not work *even when I used the Ctrl+Enterx2, so I still need the code for
> Dell "Studio" 1735
> 7JZMDH1-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Spoiled,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

4ez1csnt

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

funkyjbo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Inspiron 1545
> 
> ...


Funkyjbo,
SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:

mzvev90i

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 9, 2014)

cire said:


> Vostro 1014
> 
> DXZH8M1-595B 30353145049


Cire, here you go Brah!

t0pjllnz

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## mike_789 (Jul 11, 2014)

204103J-595B

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 11, 2014)

mike_789 said:


> 204103J-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Mike, here you go,

4qn0fmbd

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## mike_789 (Jul 14, 2014)

Password don't work 
i try an external keybord and tip with ctrl & 2 X enter

Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 15, 2014)

mike_789 said:


> Password don't work
> i try an external keybord and tip with ctrl & 2 X enter
> 
> Do you have any other ideas?


Hmm, bummer.  One thing that gets me sometimes, is that UPPER and lowercase DO matter!

4qn0fmbd

4 - NUMBER 4
q - lowercase letter "Q"
n - lowercase letter "N"
0 - NUMBER ZERO
f - lowercase letter "F"
m - lowercase letter "M"
b - lowercase letter "B"
d - lowercase letter "D"

Hopefully that helps..   Loves


----------



## mike_789 (Jul 15, 2014)

I tried everything many times, also with with caps, shift, numlock, and other keybord


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 16, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Spoiled,
> SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:
> 
> 4ez1csnt
> ...



Loves-
Tried it, 
number     - 4
lower case - e
lower case - z
number     - 1
lower case - c
lower case - s
lower case - n
lower case - t
Used the ctrl + enter x2 combo & external standard QWERTY keyboard;
This is the screen after 3rd attempt.


----------



## herbaby30 (Jul 17, 2014)

New here. I am looking for a HDD unlock for my dell e6400. I found the master unlock admin password but then i ran into this. Would very much appreciate any help be it a link or code. I was given several and tried them all multiple times to no avail. I could also be doing something wrong. The HDD code is #***5VG0546K-2A7B. Please help!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 17, 2014)

SpoiledRotties said:


> Loves-
> Tried it,
> number     - 4
> lower case - e
> ...



Weird.  I get the same code every time..


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 17, 2014)

herbaby30 said:


> New here. I am looking for a HDD unlock for my dell e6400. I found the master unlock admin password but then i ran into this. Would very much appreciate any help be it a link or code. I was given several and tried them all multiple times to no avail. I could also be doing something wrong. The HDD code is #***5VG0546K-2A7B. Please help!! Thank you in advance!



Herbaby,

could you double check the error code, the first part of the number looks too long..

Loves.


----------



## herbaby30 (Jul 17, 2014)

Checking it again now. if it helps i can send the admin password that let me in also...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 17, 2014)

herbaby30 said:


> Checking it again now. if it helps i can send the admin password that let me in also...



Well, it looks like the first part of the code is one digit too long (i get no code when using the generator) and should be the same as the service tag.


----------



## herbaby30 (Jul 17, 2014)

#***5VG0546K-2A7B (exactly as it appears on my screen)

Also if it helps my service tag number is 13F4NK1-2A7B...


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 17, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Weird.  I get the same code every time..



Yeah, it is about to drive me crazy... I am working on it for a friend of my husband's (or trying to) -- let me ask you this, if the owner set their own Admin P/W  in BIOS (he _says _he never did) would the one you gave me still work?  And I have been told that removing the CMOS battery will not clear it either, do you know if that's correct? 
I really appreciate the time and effort you put into assisting folks with this issue. Especially pain-in-the-butts like the one I am working on.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 17, 2014)

herbaby30 said:


> #***5VG0546K-2A7B (exactly as it appears on my screen)
> 
> Also if it helps my service tag number is 13F4NK1-2A7B...


Hmm, weird.  Can you reply with a picture of the error?  Not like I don't believe you, but sometimes it helps.
The code for your service tag is:  51A9Z4VHQEzEzNf8

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 17, 2014)

SpoiledRotties said:


> Yeah, it is about to drive me crazy... I am working on it for a friend of my husband's (or trying to) -- let me ask you this, if the owner set their own Admin P/W  in BIOS (he _says _he never did) would the one you gave me still work?  And I have been told that removing the CMOS battery will not clear it either, do you know if that's correct?
> I really appreciate the time and effort you put into assisting folks with this issue. Especially pain-in-the-butts like the one I am working on.


Spoiled,
The password sent to you should be the password that matches the error code you supplied.  Yes, removing the CMOS battery will NOT help.  It's no problem to assist.  I just wish we could fix this machine's password for you.

Here's the code if the error is actually 7J*2*MDH1-595B

ysrpueh5

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## herbaby30 (Jul 17, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Hmm, weird.  Can you reply with a picture of the error?  Not like I don't believe you, but sometimes it helps.
> The code for your service tag is:  51A9Z4VHQEzEzNf8
> 
> Loves.
> ...


ok i will send pic now


----------



## herbaby30 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 17, 2014)

herbaby30 said:


> View attachment 57759 View attachment 57759 View attachment 57759


HerBaby!!!  GOT IT!!  I forgot the three stars!!  See, the pictures really help an old man like me!

f3R6epD19h8oJ1Ui

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## herbaby30 (Jul 17, 2014)

I am so forever grateful to you!! you are genius!! Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 18, 2014)

herbaby30 said:


> I am so forever grateful to you!! you are genius!! Thank you sooo much!!!!


Just glad to help!  Hang loose!


----------



## BEEJAY20071 (Jul 19, 2014)

10W5NF1-595B (DELL INSPIRON 1525)


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 19, 2014)

BEEJAY20071 said:


> 10W5NF1-595B (DELL INSPIRON 1525)



if the 0 is a zero (10W5NF1)

pass: p3ej2lq1

l = lower L


----------



## BEEJAY20071 (Jul 19, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> if the 0 is a zero (10W5NF1)
> 
> pass: p3ej2lq1
> 
> l = lower L



Thanks. I've tried that one. To no avail. I never have this option selected and am unsure how the heck it got activated. I remember resetting the pw when i first got the machine 2 years ago but for the life of me I can't remember what I changed it to. All of the normal pw and their variations have failed me. I hope to get it figured out soon. Thanks again for being willing to assist however


----------



## Locksmith (Jul 19, 2014)

BEEJAY20071 said:


> Thanks. I've tried that one. To no avail. I never have this option selected and am unsure how the heck it got activated. I remember resetting the pw when i first got the machine 2 years ago but for the life of me I can't remember what I changed it to. All of the normal pw and their variations have failed me. I hope to get it figured out soon. Thanks again for being willing to assist however



tried it with cap o instead of 0

pass: oonpmk2r

o = little letter O


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 21, 2014)

BEEJAY20071 said:


> Thanks. I've tried that one. To no avail. I never have this option selected and am unsure how the heck it got activated. I remember resetting the pw when i first got the machine 2 years ago but for the life of me I can't remember what I changed it to. All of the normal pw and their variations have failed me. I hope to get it figured out soon. Thanks again for being willing to assist however


-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## sugomi (Jul 23, 2014)

What a great find this is, and a great thing you are doing. Hope for help with this one:

Dell e6400

9ZWPPL1-2A7B

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 23, 2014)

sugomi said:


> What a great find this is, and a great thing you are doing. Hope for help with this one:
> 
> Dell e6400
> 
> ...



Sugomi, here you go!!

dnz4vD9cT8a0wcUb

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?


----------



## sugomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Works! Much thanks! Really saved the day here.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 23, 2014)

sugomi said:


> Works! Much thanks! Really saved the day here.


You got it Brah!  Hang Loose!!

Loves.


----------



## haopvpw (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello!!!! Pease help me get password
I have a Dell Precision M4500
The service tag is: 88HBYN1-1F5A
Thank you!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 25, 2014)

haopvpw said:


> Hello!!!! Pease help me get password
> I have a Dell Precision M4500
> The service tag is: 88HBYN1-1F5A
> Thank you!!



Haopvpw, the only codes I get are for the HDD:

a8rrxrt7
xlt3sikc
8zxXKLxc7A8nZo34
0a6d1qtb

Note the last note..

Loves.
Notes:
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
*-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?*


----------



## haopvpw (Jul 25, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Haopvpw, the only codes I get are for the HDD:
> 
> a8rrxrt7
> xlt3sikc
> ...


Hello LovesFLSun!
Thanks a lot, but this not work
And i can't boot any where (hdd, cd, usb)


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 27, 2014)

haopvpw said:


> Hello LovesFLSun!
> Thanks a lot, but this not work
> And i can't boot any where (hdd, cd, usb)
> View attachment 57969



HaopvpW, I went ahead and contacted my buddy at Dell, maybe there is a keygen for the 1F5A error codes..


----------



## haopvpw (Jul 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> HaopvpW, I went ahead and contacted my buddy at Dell, maybe there is a keygen for the 1F5A error codes..



Thanks a lot!!!
I'm try force downgrade bios with xxxxxx.HDR. But i don't know "RIGHT NAME" bios for my laptop (dell precision M4500) or recovery with *WPH.
Please help me find "RIGHT NAME" or convert to bios.WPH

http://ftp.dell.com/bios/M4500A06.EXE   (5.2MB)


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 28, 2014)

haopvpw said:


> Thanks a lot!!!
> I'm try force downgrade bios with xxxxxx.HDR. But i don't know "RIGHT NAME" bios for my laptop (dell precision M4500) or recovery with *WPH.
> Please help me find "RIGHT NAME" or convert to bios.WPH
> 
> http://ftp.dell.com/bios/M4500A06.EXE   (5.2MB)



Dude!  Dell may have come through for us!

1n4hHf4m43oLZRuo

Loves.
From Dell:  Please take note that this password is case-sensitive. Type the password exactly as shown, and then hold down CTRL while pressing ENTER twice. This will clear out the primary password and the admin password if one was set.


----------



## haopvpw (Jul 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dude!  Dell may have come through for us!
> 
> 1n4hHf4m43oLZRuo
> 
> ...



LovesFLSun!
Thanks you very much!!!
That is right password.


----------



## olearyk (Jul 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> OlearyK,
> SO sorry for the delay..It's been a little busy..Here you go:
> 
> 3YjhOSx5218z6qMP
> ...




It works with an external keyboard. Thanks for the assist. Much appreciated!


----------



## brprince (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop.
Service Code: 88ZD3K1-595B


----------



## big53dawg (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm getting the same problem guys, if I could get some help that would be greatly appreciated!

Dell Latitude D610
#3ZJ2L81-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 31, 2014)

big53dawg said:


> I'm getting the same problem guys, if I could get some help that would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Dell Latitude D610
> #3ZJ2L81-595B



Big53Dawg, try this:

hrqeurkp

Loves.
Notes:
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
*-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?*


----------



## brprince (Jul 31, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Big53Dawg, try this:
> 
> hrqeurkp
> 
> ...


Hey can you help me out as well? I can't even get to a place where I can boot from a disk or anything! All I get is a whiteish screen that says my computer is protected by a password authentication system and can't be accessed without this password.

My service tag is 88ZD3K1-595B

Please help!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jul 31, 2014)

brprince said:


> Hey can you help me out as well? I can't even get to a place where I can boot from a disk or anything! All I get is a whiteish screen that says my computer is protected by a password authentication system and can't be accessed without this password.
> 
> My service tag is 88ZD3K1-595B
> 
> Please help!



BRPrince, here you go Brah!

v3i6xjgg

Loves.
Notes:
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
*-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code?
Also, please let me know if the code works.  Thanks!*


----------



## brprince (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, the password worked, thanks so much.


----------



## big53dawg (Aug 2, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Big53Dawg, try this:
> 
> hrqeurkp
> 
> ...


Worked like a charm, you're the best man!


----------



## AJAY ARORA (Aug 2, 2014)

HI

PLEASE HELP TO UNLOCK THE DELL LATITUDE D620 

SERVICE TAG : FPDCP1S-595B


----------



## Cmzizi (Aug 2, 2014)

Hie..  Great job.. Thank you in advance. 
Mine is Dell latitude e6410 service tag 85KX0P1-2A7B


----------



## Anb1991 (Aug 3, 2014)

Dell latitude E5400

J15C3M1-2A7B

Help please?


----------



## zeisnetrw (Aug 6, 2014)

*HI COULD YOU PLEASE HELP WITH THE HDD PASSWORD FOR THIS

#XG0A69V9842-595B

THANKS IN ADVANCE*


----------



## johnsturt (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Dell E6410, please can you help, the code is D4180P1-1F5A

Thanks is advance.


----------



## sinlude (Aug 7, 2014)

looking for admin password for dell d620   the code id gxbf1c1-595b thanks ben


----------



## skyebluu (Aug 12, 2014)

froly123 said:


> DELL LATITUD E4310
> 
> service tag: 6YV7TM1-2A7B



hello I have dell inspiron 1545
need hdd passcode #BQ79XJ1-595B

thankYOU!!!!


----------



## Orange Computers (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a Dell XPS M1710
Service Tag# 99PDZ91-595B

Requesting BIOS master password
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

just seen all the posts - getting a move on now..

will reply to all..


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

AJAY ARORA said:


> HI
> 
> PLEASE HELP TO UNLOCK THE DELL LATITUDE D620
> 
> SERVICE TAG : FPDCP1S-595B



pass : k78gkujp


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

Cmzizi said:


> Hie..  Great job.. Thank you in advance.
> Mine is Dell latitude e6410 service tag 85KX0P1-2A7B



85KX0P1-2A7B


pass maU1lEH3kEMXp4B6

l = little L


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

Anb1991 said:


> Dell latitude E5400
> 
> J15C3M1-2A7B
> 
> Help please?



pass : Y0QDlNgWwZqU51Y0

0 = zero
l = little L


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

zeisnetrw said:


> *HI COULD YOU PLEASE HELP WITH THE HDD PASSWORD FOR THIS
> 
> #XG0A69V9842-595B
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE*



pass : hqlgnptgwZqU51Y0

0 = zero
l - little L


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

Orange Computers said:


> I have a Dell XPS M1710
> Service Tag# 99PDZ91-595B
> 
> Requesting BIOS master password
> ...



pass : 3yuadz88wZqU51Y0

0 zero


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

done all i think, if i have missed any re-post it..


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

johnsturt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Dell E6410, please can you help, the code is D4180P1-1F5A
> 
> Thanks is advance.



wrong model....
look at title.


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

sinlude said:


> looking for admin password for dell d620   the code id gxbf1c1-595b thanks ben




3pw5mhz6


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

skyebluu said:


> hello I have dell inspiron 1545
> need hdd passcode #BQ79XJ1-595B
> 
> thankYOU!!!!



eq3yryrz


----------



## dvsmtllc (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello man... can you help me out with this? #DR87PF1-595B Dell Inspiron 1525 .... Thanks in advance n_n


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 15, 2014)

dvsmtllc said:


> Hello man... can you help me out with this? #DR87PF1-595B Dell Inspiron 1525 .... Thanks in advance n_n



there ya go bro

9gb86enu


----------



## Davocruzjr (Aug 15, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


----------



## dvsmtllc (Aug 15, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> there ya go bro
> 
> 9gb86enu



Thanks for taking your time man!!! But it didn't work for me, i've already tried with Ctrl + Enter and USB keyboard... nothing... I'll keep searching


----------



## barahoee (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi dear. 
I need help. 
Dell Latitude E6400 service tag: #F102SK1-2A7B
my laptop is locked an I can't remember my password.


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 16, 2014)

post your tag..


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 16, 2014)

barahoee said:


> Hi dear.
> I need help.
> Dell Latitude E6400 service tag: #F102SK1-2A7B
> my laptop is locked an I can't remember my password.




GArMSrKvlrxb1c7w

l = small L


----------



## barahoee (Aug 16, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> GArMSrKvlrxb1c7w
> 
> l = small L



Tanks a lot my friend


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 17, 2014)

DO NOT POST ON MY PROFILE OR START A CONVERSATION WITH ME FOR A PASS..( I WILL IGNORE THEM)

POST IN THIS THREAD THAT WAS CREATED FOR THEM...............


----------



## cpisfre (Aug 18, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...



Could you please help me with my service tag  3sgc2h1-595b  The express tag is  8250836869
I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you,
  Cheri


----------



## cpisfre (Aug 18, 2014)

cpisfre said:


> Could you please help me with my service tag  3sgc2h1-595b  The express tag is  8250836869
> I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you,
> Cheri



Im sorry correction ,service tag for my Dell inspirion 1525  is 3SGC2H1-595B


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 18, 2014)

cpisfre said:


> Im sorry correction ,service tag for my Dell inspirion 1525  is 3SGC2H1-595B



pass:  42i3nqew


----------



## barariuclaudiu (Aug 19, 2014)

hy there ! i have a dell studio 1535 and asks me for a system password
service tag is 2WRMW3J-595B  i have tried with this code generator http://pastebin.com/bLWBaa6N but it`s still not working.  The generated code is 
19.08.2014 07:59 DELL service tag: 2WRMW3J-595B password: cdubmlcj not working


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 19, 2014)

barariuclaudiu said:


> hy there ! i have a dell studio 1535 and asks me for a system password
> service tag is 2WRMW3J-595B  i have tried with this code generator http://pastebin.com/bLWBaa6N but it`s still not working.  The generated code is
> 19.08.2014 07:59 DELL service tag: 2WRMW3J-595B password: cdubmlcj not working



nothing i can do, same generator..


----------



## cpisfre (Aug 20, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> pass:  42i3nqew


AWESOME!!!It worked!!!Thank you!!


----------



## Joesmoe87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi I have dell Inspiron 1545  #3R93BL1-595B need system or admin password help!!!!!


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 20, 2014)

Joesmoe87 said:


> Hi I have dell Inspiron 1545  #3R93BL1-595B need system or admin password help!!!!!



qeca2vsq


----------



## Joesmoe87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Now there's hard disk


Locksmith said:


> qeca2vsq





Locksmith said:


> qeca2vsq


Also have
* 30A4PODMT-595B hard disk password?


----------



## Joesmoe87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Says invalid


Joesmoe87 said:


> Now there's hard disk
> 
> 
> Also have
> * 30A4PODMT-595B hard disk password?


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 21, 2014)

Joesmoe87 said:


> Says invalid[/QUOTE
> 
> Incorrect Input, must be 7 chars service Tag or 11 chars HDD serial number..


----------



## Joesmoe87 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hard disk #**30A4P0DMT-595B system primary hdd protected by password help


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 21, 2014)

Joesmoe87 said:


> Hard disk #**30A4P0DMT-595B system primary hdd protected by password help



40co5ll7

l = small L

hows that then...


----------



## Tatester (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi. I need a password generated for service tag:  9S9W181-595B.  Trying to help a friend out.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## niceboy86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Please! Help me! service tag: 29KJWK1-595B. Thank you very much!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 22, 2014)

Tatester said:


> Hi. I need a password generated for service tag:  9S9W181-595B.  Trying to help a friend out.  Any help would be appreciated.



o8q4vrau

o=little letter "o"

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 22, 2014)

niceboy86 said:


> Please! Help me! service tag: 29KJWK1-595B. Thank you very much!



c14r27r3

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## dricus (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi. I need a password generated for service tag: 3S65P4J-2A7B

 Thank you very much!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 22, 2014)

dricus said:


> Hi. I need a password generated for service tag: 3S65P4J-2A7B
> 
> Thank you very much!



o4C6kpRtp5D5nsgZ

o = little letter "O"

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## anyei (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey , i really hope you can help me out with this.. T_T .... this is my service tag.. the laptop is a dell  precision m6300  (BIOS REVISION A11)..

service tag: BF0DKH1-595B   or   BFODKH1-595B    

Not sure if it's a zero (0) or an "O".....

Thanks!!


----------



## Tatester (Aug 23, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> o8q4vrau
> 
> o=little letter "o"
> 
> ...


Thanks!  That did the trick.  Now to get rid of the Missing NTLDR message.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 23, 2014)

anyei said:


> Hey , i really hope you can help me out with this.. T_T .... this is my service tag.. the laptop is a dell  precision m6300  (BIOS REVISION A11)..
> 
> service tag: BF0DKH1-595B   or   BFODKH1-595B
> 
> ...



Here's both!

BF0DKH1-595B - duirz4e5
BFODKH1-595B - 74uac2nr

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## anyei (Aug 23, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Here's both!
> 
> BF0DKH1-595B - duirz4e5
> BFODKH1-595B - 74uac2nr
> ...




You are awesome man.. the first one worked...   THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!...  not sure if fedex allows beer shipping  .... PRESIDENTE is a good one.. i would ship that out to you as gratitude lol


----------



## MMMatt (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,
I have a Latitude E6400 - System Number 4NZL9K1-2A7B - I need the Setup Unlock password...  Please! 

TIA !!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 23, 2014)

anyei said:


> You are awesome man.. the first one worked...   THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!...  not sure if fedex allows beer shipping  .... PRESIDENTE is a good one.. i would ship that out to you as gratitude lol


No need Brah!  Just glad to assist!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 23, 2014)

MMMatt said:


> Hi,
> I have a Latitude E6400 - System Number 4NZL9K1-2A7B - I need the Setup Unlock password...  Please!
> 
> TIA !!



Here you go Brah!!

ibsGIy0t7erL1cx7

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## MMMatt (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Loves!!!  Worked the first time, you are awesome!


----------



## dsofia (Aug 24, 2014)

Can anybody please help with a bios password for #28G7QG1-595B 

It is a Dell Latitude d630.

I posted previously with no response.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 25, 2014)

dsofia said:


> Can anybody please help with a bios password for #28G7QG1-595B
> 
> It is a Dell Latitude d630.
> 
> I posted previously with no response.



LOVE the D620/30 models.. my 2 D630's just keep going and going..
Here you go:

fns3td1y

Loves
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## enterprise (Aug 25, 2014)

Need also help to get password. 
Here the tag: 

FJF8B4J-2A7B

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ferrari_F1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have Latitude E6410 laptop. please can you help for admin password, the service tag is H7KXXN1-1F5A.
Thanks is advance.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 25, 2014)

Ferrari_F1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Latitude E6410 laptop. please can you help for admin password, the service tag is H7KXXN1-1F5A.
> Thanks is advance.



Checking with my "source" at Dell for the code/key..


----------



## Ferrari_F1 (Aug 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Checking with my "source" at Dell for the code/key..





Ferrari_F1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Latitude E6410 laptop. please can you help for admin password, the service tag is H7KXXN1-1F5A.
> Thanks is advance.





Ferrari_F1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Latitude E6410 laptop. please can you help for admin password, the service tag is H7KXXN1-1F5A.
> Thanks is advance.



LovesFLSun, thanks for your message. I checked code/key from Dell, but I did not anything. How can I find 
admin password? Can you help me? Thanks and regards.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 26, 2014)

Ferrari_F1 said:


> LovesFLSun, thanks for your message. I checked code/key from Dell, but I did not anything. How can I find
> admin password? Can you help me? Thanks and regards.



Just emailed him.  He'll get back to me soon.

Loves


----------



## jlr5183 (Aug 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> LOVE the D620/30 models.. my 2 D630's just keep going and going..
> Here you go:
> 
> fns3td1y
> ...





I have a inspiron 1720, service tag 65G0CG1, anyone know the Bios password for this? Thanks


----------



## masterike1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I am hoping this thread is still alive!! I have a Inspiron with # JSLXN1-595B and need the master bios password. Any help will e great. Thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

jlr5183 said:


> I have a inspiron 1720, service tag 65G0CG1, anyone know the Bios password for this? Thanks



JLR,

If the code on your screen is 65G0CG1-595B then your code is mqn27d9n
If the code on your screen is 65G0CG1-2A7B then your code is ezZ52P3oL0YB5joY (check the letters and numbers in this code, plus the capitalization!

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

masterike1 said:


> I am hoping this thread is still alive!! I have a Inspiron with # JSLXN1-595B and need the master bios password. Any help will e great. Thanks.



Master Ike, you are missing a character, the code should be seven characters then a dash then three more characters.  Like 1234567-123


----------



## masterike1 (Aug 27, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Master Ike, you are missing a character, the code should be seven characters then a dash then three more characters.  Like 1234567-123


JSLXNB1-595B  Sorry my "B" key is sticking!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

masterike1 said:


> JSLXNB1-595B  Sorry my "B" key is sticking!



Roger that!

Here you go!

dd6zmqr3

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## masterike1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help. It worked!!


----------



## tazman321 (Aug 27, 2014)

looking for unlock bios:  CVDM5M1-2A7B

THANKS


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

tazman321 said:


> looking for unlock bios:  CVDM5M1-2A7B
> 
> THANKS



TazMan, here you go!

f3rh00SNB7tL4JhF

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## tazman321 (Aug 27, 2014)

THAT WORKED FINE.  GREAT ACTUALLY.

HOW ABOUT: BCL15K1-1F5A


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

Ferrari_F1 said:


> LovesFLSun, thanks for your message. I checked code/key from Dell, but I did not anything. How can I find
> admin password? Can you help me? Thanks and regards.



Ferrari, here you go..

62oVcyY3Svh9k9Ir

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

tazman321 said:


> THAT WORKED FINE.  GREAT ACTUALLY.
> 
> HOW ABOUT: BCL15K1-1F5A



Taz, I am checking with my Dell Support contact.  He can get the codes for us with the suffix 1F5A.  It may take a day or two for his reply.

Loves.


----------



## XAN (Aug 27, 2014)

Hallo,
Could you give me a BIOS password?
I have a Dell latitude E1640 ATG number: 21BQM1-2A7B
Thank you for looking into it.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

XAN said:


> Hallo,
> Could you give me a BIOS password?
> I have a Dell latitude E1640 ATG number: 21BQM1-2A7B
> Thank you for looking into it.



Xan, you are missing a character.

The code should be seven characters then a dash then three more characters. Like 1234567-123

Loves.


----------



## XAN (Aug 27, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Xan, you are missing a character.
> 
> The code should be seven characters then a dash then three more characters. Like 1234567-123
> 
> Loves.


So sorry, 
System Number is: 21BGQM1-2A7B
XAN


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 27, 2014)

XAN said:


> So sorry,
> System Number is: 21BGQM1-2A7B
> XAN



Xan, no need to appologize..  Here you go!

Zzr95SzsFgAvq1f0

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## Joesmoe87 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cant get past my old hard disk primary HDD password authentication system cant access data on hard drive without password #**30A4PODMT-595B dell inspiron 1545 thanks


----------



## Ferrari_F1 (Aug 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ferrari, here you go..
> 
> 62oVcyY3Svh9k9Ir
> 
> ...





LovesFLSun said:


> Ferrari, here you go..
> 
> 62oVcyY3Svh9k9Ir
> 
> ...





LovesFLSun said:


> Ferrari, here you go..
> 
> 62oVcyY3Svh9k9Ir
> 
> ...





Ferrari_F1 said:


> LovesFLSun, thanks for your message. I checked code/key from Dell, but I did not anything. How can I find
> admin password? Can you help me? Thanks and regards.





LovesFLSun said:


> Ferrari, here you go..
> 
> 62oVcyY3Svh9k9Ir
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your help, password worked.


----------



## kelttm (Aug 28, 2014)

Could I ask for assistance? I have three Dell e6400 laptops; they were not used for ages and their admin password is lost.
Here are their tags: F7M22M1-2A7B, 6XB61M1-2A7B, 3JH744J-2A7B
Thanks for assistance!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Taz, I am checking with my Dell Support contact.  He can get the codes for us with the suffix 1F5A.  It may take a day or two for his reply.
> 
> Loves.



Taz, here you go...

Yu76c6nht7eL3hCg

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-*To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice*
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 28, 2014)

kelttm said:


> Could I ask for assistance? I have three Dell e6400 laptops; they were not used for ages and their admin password is lost.
> Here are their tags: F7M22M1-2A7B, 6XB61M1-2A7B, 3JH744J-2A7B
> Thanks for assistance!



Kelttm, here you go Brah!

F7M22M1-2A7B  --  0N5yfdRyE64huRll
6XB61M1-2A7B  --  hC846n35k1MZdMiH
3JH744J-2A7B  --  0f25ypXKol8UZmZ4

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-*To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice*
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 28, 2014)

Joesmoe87 said:


> Cant get past my old hard disk primary HDD password authentication system cant access data on hard drive without password #**30A4PODMT-595B dell inspiron 1545 thanks



Joe, here you go for the Dell HDD

40co5ll7

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## Joesmoe87 (Aug 29, 2014)

That password does not work?  Hmm wonder why stumped


LovesFLSun said:


> Joe, here you go for the Dell HDD
> 
> 40co5ll7
> 
> ...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 29, 2014)

Joesmoe87 said:


> That password does not work?  Hmm wonder why stumped



Joe, I get the same code and what I have/show for the code is:

4 - NUMBER 4
0 - NUMBER 0 (Zero)
c - little LETTER "C"
o - Little LETTER "O"
5 - NUMBER 5
l - little LETTER "L"
l - little LETTER "L"
7 - NUMBER 7

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## VIVJUSTI (Aug 29, 2014)

my tag is :     6KR6YN1-2A7B 

thanks in advance.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 30, 2014)

VIVJUSTI said:


> my tag is :     6KR6YN1-2A7B
> 
> thanks in advance.



Viv, here you go.

d1f2es7cVY1gb2q1

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## VIVJUSTI (Aug 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Viv, here you go.
> 
> d1f2es7cVY1gb2q1
> 
> ...




Thanks a million, it works like charm.

A new problem is the HDD password CODE IS : X81A61F3623-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 31, 2014)

VIVJUSTI said:


> Thanks a million, it works like charm.
> 
> A new problem is the HDD password CODE IS : X81A61F3623-2A7B



Viv, here you go!  Enjoy!

Jhn2RaI6li3r0etS

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## cantire478 (Aug 31, 2014)

My Service Tag is #CS2TP81-595B  Password please. Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Aug 31, 2014)

cantire478 said:


> My Service Tag is #CS2TP81-595B  Password please. Thanks!



Cantire!  Here you go Brah!

ehq8o8sj

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## barahoee (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi.
I need a unlock cod for Seagate barracuda 7200.9 hard disk drive. 250 GB. 
HDD info : Seagate barracuda 7200.9 SN : 9ND09M9J -595B              capacity 250 GB
#***9ND09M9J-595B

please help me
Thanks.


----------



## VIVJUSTI (Aug 31, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Viv, here you go!  Enjoy!
> 
> Jhn2RaI6li3r0etS
> 
> ...





but still did not work ..... go a second screen asking if I want to unlock . I say yes..Got a third screen asking if I will be fine if all data is deleted.I said yes.

Fourth screen said ...... password wrong.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 2, 2014)

barahoee said:


> Hi.
> I need a unlock cod for Seagate barracuda 7200.9 hard disk drive. 250 GB.
> HDD info : Seagate barracuda 7200.9 SN : 9ND09M9J -595B              capacity 250 GB
> #***9ND09M9J-595B
> ...



Barahoee, here's the code I get:

fkabtg0h

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 2, 2014)

VIVJUSTI said:


> but still did not work ..... go a second screen asking if I want to unlock . I say yes..Got a third screen asking if I will be fine if all data is deleted.I said yes.
> 
> Fourth screen said ...... password wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance...



VivJusti, try this code..

Jhn2RaI6li3r0etS

Loves.


----------



## barahoee (Sep 2, 2014)

No my friend this pass not match. 
Please give me another password. 
Thank you.


----------



## barahoee (Sep 2, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Barahoee, here's the code I get:
> 
> fkabtg0h
> 
> ...




No this pass not match.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 2, 2014)

barahoee said:


> No this pass not match.


Can you reply with a picture of the error?  Thanks!


----------



## tazman321 (Sep 3, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Taz, here you go...
> 
> Yu76c6nht7eL3hCg
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## tazman321 (Sep 3, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Taz, here you go...
> 
> Yu76c6nht7eL3hCg
> 
> ...




worked great how about.

7CF85M1-1F5A ON A DELL E6400


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 3, 2014)

tazman321 said:


> worked great how about.
> 
> 7CF85M1-1F5A ON A DELL E6400



Sent off to my contact at Dell Support...

Loves.


----------



## jjordantaylorr (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't tell you how ecstatic I am to come across this forum, I could cry, haha. I've been on the phone with Dell Tech Support for hours with no results.
Dell Latitude E4310
Service Tag: 4FTF1Q1-2a7B


----------



## hk411 (Sep 4, 2014)

this is awesome !

my tag is : 508JK4J-2A7B

thanks in advance.


----------



## hmapop1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have Dell Inspiron 1100.

The service code is: 22GRH31-595B

Thanks in advance! Awesome service.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 5, 2014)

jjordantaylorr said:


> Can't tell you how ecstatic I am to come across this forum, I could cry, haha. I've been on the phone with Dell Tech Support for hours with no results.
> Dell Latitude E4310
> Service Tag: 4FTF1Q1-2a7B



JJordan, here you go!  Boom!!

j9yqqYifPHH4ef9q

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 5, 2014)

hk411 said:


> this is awesome !
> 
> my tag is : 508JK4J-2A7B
> 
> thanks in advance.


HK, here you go too!

e20GWnzJ5dvf5fJ6

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## jjordantaylorr (Sep 5, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> JJordan, here you go!  Boom!!
> 
> j9yqqYifPHH4ef9q
> 
> ...



Didn't work  i gave you a lower case a in my service tag in my original post.... It's a capital A but I think that you probably know that, haha. Here's my screen:


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 5, 2014)

jjordantaylorr said:


> Didn't work  i gave you a lower case a in my service tag in my original post.... It's a capital A but I think that you probably know that, haha. Here's my screen:


Hmm, too bad.  I still get the same code with a lowercase or uppercase letter "A"

j9yqqYifPHH4ef9q

j - lowercase "J"
9 - number 9
y - lowercase "Y"
q - lowercase "Q"
q - lowercase "Q"
Y - uppercase "Y"
i - lowercase "I"
f - lowercase "F"
P - uppercase "P"
H - uppercase "H"
H - uppercase "H"
4 - number 4
e - lowercase "E"
f - lowercase "F"
9 - number 9
q - lowercase "Q"

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## hk411 (Sep 5, 2014)

You're the man - thanks, mate!


----------



## jjordantaylorr (Sep 6, 2014)

Haha. For some reason I wasn't understanding the part about holding control and pressing enter twice. The password worked once I did. You're the best! Appreciate you!


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 6, 2014)

DO NOT POST ON MY PROFILE OR START A CONVERSATION WITH ME FOR A PASS..

i will just ignore them and you wont get a pass.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CBI (Sep 7, 2014)

I have Dell Latitude E6400 and E5400 with STag# 1ZBA5K1-2A7B and 7L4FNK1-2A7B. I need help removing the Administrative password. I bought these for my kids. Please help


----------



## CBI (Sep 7, 2014)

Please I would appreciate your help with my Dell Latitude E6400 and E5400 with STag# 1ZBA5K1-2A7B and 7L4FNK1-2A7B. I need help removing the Administrative password. I bought these for my kids. Please help


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 7, 2014)

CBI said:


> Please I would appreciate your help with my Dell Latitude E6400 and E5400 with STag# 1ZBA5K1-2A7B and 7L4FNK1-2A7B. I need help removing the Administrative password. I bought these for my kids. Please help



1ZBA5K1 - Pass code :  nTKlfBMUklj6CoIn
l - small L

7L4FNK1 - Pass code :  ZUb51qPWbd9dkA8e


----------



## CBI (Sep 7, 2014)

Much thanks the 7L4FNK1-2A7B worked great but I gave you the wrong tag# for the second one.

The right Tag# 1ZB45K1-2A7B.

I do apologize for my error.

Thanks again for your help and remain blessed


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 7, 2014)

CBI said:


> Much thanks the 7L4FNK1-2A7B worked great but I gave you the wrong tag# for the second one.
> 
> The right Tag# 1ZB45K1-2A7B.
> 
> ...



OqCp022tnl55HSj3

O big o
0 zero
l small L


----------



## CBI (Sep 7, 2014)

As you continue to help people, may God continue to help you. Remain Blessed.

Thanks for your quick response, it's working great. Thanks a million.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 7, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> OqCp022tnl55HSj3
> 
> O big o
> 0 zero
> l small L



Ah!!  beat me Locksmith!!  Great work as usual!  Loves.


----------



## nenadrossi (Sep 8, 2014)

please
1BQY0P1-2A7B

THANKS


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 8, 2014)

nenadrossi said:


> please
> 1BQY0P1-2A7B
> 
> THANKS



Nena, here you go:

z4ryNdDPuTprP5Y9

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## dywan08 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can you please help with this password 

FCDWYG1-595b

Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 8, 2014)

dywan08 said:


> Can you please help with this password
> 
> FCDWYG1-595b
> 
> Thanks



Dywan, here you go:

8stn6y1h

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## sh1 (Sep 8, 2014)

HELLO
Please help me
give me bios pw Dell vostro-1015
S.T:
FV4TBN1-595B

these pw not work:

tqhu58hl
c5bx1xrg
d23jkaJRcR66G7ua


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 8, 2014)

sh1 said:


> HELLO
> Please help me
> give me bios pw Dell vostro-1015
> S.T:
> ...



SH1, the password

tqhu58hl

is the same one I get.  Is there any more characters (or stars) in the code you get?  Can you reply with a picture of the screen with the code?

Loves.


----------



## sh1 (Sep 8, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> SH1, the password
> 
> tqhu58hl
> 
> ...



not work:
                    tqhu58hl
                    c5bx1xrg
                    d23jkaJRcR66G7ua
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
please help me
Thank you
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## germanc4 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dell precision m4500 service tag #BWDG0P1-2A7B, thank you


----------



## sh1 (Sep 9, 2014)

germanc4 said:


> Dell precision m4500 service tag #BWDG0P1-2A7B, thank you


 Hi 
************************GET PW BY SITE ******************************
insert 7 digit
http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-dell-bios-password.html

zqqgfe0k
i89l1wri
89WZDstqpW6NALsq


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 9, 2014)

sh1 said:


> not work:
> tqhu58hl
> c5bx1xrg
> d23jkaJRcR66G7ua
> ...



SH1, the password:

tqhu58hl

Should be the right one.  Look at the third note in my signature.  I have heard of times that worked.

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## sh1 (Sep 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> SH1, the password:
> 
> tqhu58hl
> 
> ...


not work


----------



## germanc4 (Sep 9, 2014)

sh1 said:


> Hi
> ************************GET PW BY SITE ******************************
> insert 7 digit
> http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-dell-bios-password.html
> ...



Thanks i've tried those serials and this one *Dell by serial number89WZDstqpW6NALsq* with no luck... i have also tried to update the bios via usb holding the end button and it doesn't recognize the .hdr file. any other methods available?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 9, 2014)

germanc4 said:


> Thanks i've tried those serials and this one *Dell by serial number89WZDstqpW6NALsq* with no luck... i have also tried to update the bios via usb holding the end button and it doesn't recognize the .hdr file. any other methods available?



I cannot think of any more ways to unlock the bios.  Sorry.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 10, 2014)

sh1 said:


> not work



Hmm, not like I do not believe you, but can you reply with a picture of the screen with the error code displayed?

Loves.


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 11, 2014)

germanc4 said:


> Dell precision m4500 service tag #BWDG0P1-2A7B, thank you




Pass : 89WZDstqpW6NALsq


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 11, 2014)

hmapop1 said:


> I have Dell Inspiron 1100.
> 
> The service code is: 22GRH31-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance! Awesome service.



HMAPop1, here you go ( i couldn't see a reply to your request):

cvkcsglk

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## b2c2sat (Sep 11, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Joe, here you go for the Dell HDD
> 
> 40co5ll7
> 
> ...


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 11, 2014)

b2c2sat

i have a dell latitude e6410 under #19YG2M1-1F5A SERVICE TAG
COULD YOU PLZ HELP FINDING BIOS PASSWORD AND THE HDD PASSWORD
I TRYED THE GENERATED CODES ITS DOEST WORK . THANK YOU

AUTOGENERATED CODES

Dell by hdd serial number old nnnnnznn
Dell by hdd serial number new awl3sz8z
hsnnlbur
zVYHdM4NepK2Nr3w
wkd68scd



Dell by serial number 4vmwjeop
7p209akd
N4B6uYVJM1WXG7qe


----------------------------------------------------------------------

this is a 1F5A tag, key gen does not do these but u could try this..

4vmwjeop

o small O


----------



## b2c2sat (Sep 11, 2014)

yes thank you locksmith i did it all the way arround external keyboard ...and it's not leting-me in,


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 11, 2014)

not sure what you mean...


----------



## b2c2sat (Sep 11, 2014)

oh i am sory, i mean i did read all the threads on this site and i did try every think all the tips given by the brave helpers but nothink work for me .
i thank you if you could ever give to me the right password to use agan my laptop, i did call dell support service but they asking me for 60 euros to get master password,  #19YG2M1-1F5A


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 11, 2014)

b2c2sat said:


> oh i am sory, i mean i did read all the threads on this site and i did try every think all the tips given by the brave helpers but nothink work for me .
> i thank you if you could ever give to me the right password to use agan my laptop, i did call dell support service but they asking me for 60 euros to get master password,  #19YG2M1-1F5A



Try this:

To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice

Loves.


----------



## b2c2sat (Sep 12, 2014)

Thx LovesFLSun, i am worrking on it 
i will keep you informed of eny positive 
 changes..loves .


----------



## nevr2l899 (Sep 12, 2014)

Service Tag #9MT4WC1-595B  Please help with back door bios password.


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 12, 2014)

nevr2l899 said:


> Service Tag #9MT4WC1-595B  Please help with back door bios password.




d6jjyhct


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 12, 2014)

b2c2sat said:


> Thx LovesFLSun, i am worrking on it
> i will keep you informed of eny positive
> changes..loves .



try this dude.

awl3sz8z


----------



## nevr2l899 (Sep 12, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> d6jjyhct


Thank you dude.  I had luck with an online code generator before you replied.  Thank you so much for responding.  Cheers!


----------



## b2c2sat (Sep 13, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> try this dude.
> 
> awl3sz8z




hi, it is not the  right password, thx  for your help


----------



## hemi_426 (Sep 14, 2014)

can you please help me to get password for #dvgl9h1-595b


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 14, 2014)

hemi_426 said:


> can you please help me to get password for #dvgl9h1-595b



Dell by hdd serial number oldnnnnnmnm
Dell by serial numberlgomrfgb
Dell by hdd serial number newzmgr6ax6
e65i6ccf
eyje8PPEWZ80QPN6
i49zxssa


----------



## b2c2sat (Sep 15, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Try this:
> 
> To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
> 
> Loves.





hi, i did but that combination but it's not ok, the password is not the good one, now i am trying to recover or downgrade the bios using a usb floppy drive, i will tell if it works on the 1f5a version, thx


----------



## IronChopz (Sep 18, 2014)

Greetings. Searching for a master BIOS password for the following:

3CRPPP1-2A7B  (Latitude E5410)

Thank you.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 18, 2014)

IronChopz said:


> Greetings. Searching for a master BIOS password for the following:
> 
> 3CRPPP1-2A7B  (Latitude E5410)
> 
> Thank you.



Iron, here you go.

ruq7Y1f4V7p1aqhG

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-*To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice*
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code


----------



## IronChopz (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks! This did the trick.


----------



## slywest (Sep 19, 2014)

Please help with a password for #JCHMQM1-2A7B
ok password: D31G1DpaKhElKzDS (Worked)

#***5VH49G40-2A7B hdd password: 4GboXGyl1IxG0iyL (not working)Please help


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 20, 2014)

slywest said:


> Please help with a password for #JCHMQM1-2A7B
> ok password: D31G1DpaKhElKzDS (Worked)
> 
> #***5VH49G40-2A7B hdd password: 4GboXGyl1IxG0iyL (not working)Please help


Hmm, that's the same coke I get.  Can you reply with a picture of the error?

Love.


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 21, 2014)

DELL PRECISION M4500

JHRNXN1-1F5A

PLEASE


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 21, 2014)

Dell precision m4500
jhrnxn1-1f5a
please


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 21, 2014)

that happened after using finger print
it can not accept the password i remember it 
bios is a15
please help


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 21, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> DELL PRECISION M4500
> 
> JHRNXN1-1F5A
> 
> PLEASE


Not sure if these will work.  The 1F5A's are new and the current keygens are not reliable.

dwpq3fml
rmudxloh
is31Y0QiRlKJr77g

Loves.
-If the passwords do not work, try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CONTROL key and tap ENTER twice
-If the codes do not work, please reply with a picture of the screen with the code

From another forum..
The solution for 1F5A bios to override master password may be this:
You have to downgrade bios to A14 using this method:
use E6400A14.exe BIOS and with CMD line in windows create .HDR file "E4300A06.exe /writehdrfile"
now the file E6400A14.hdr copy to pendrive.
Take battery and power cord out, plug in usb.
Hold END while you plug in power cord and release END when battery LED light start.
If battery LED light blinks red/blue it should be flashing - wait till laptop restart. 
Now you have A14 BIOS and 1F5A change to 2A7B and online generator works for me.


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 21, 2014)

bios is a15
can i downgrade to a09
if yes tell me how and what commands i use 
many thanks for you


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 21, 2014)

need downgrade hdr file for m4500 
bios now is a15
i tried to make hdr file for a06 and a09 but failed
#JHRNXN1-1F5A


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 22, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> need downgrade hdr file for m4500
> bios now is a15
> i tried to make hdr file for a06 and a09 but failed
> #JHRNXN1-1F5A



I'm checking with my buddy from Dell Support to see if they can assist and email me the code.  It may take a day or two.

Loves.


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 22, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> I'm checking with my buddy from Dell Support to see if they can assist and email me the code.  It may take a day or two.
> 
> Loves.


Thanks for helping me
Best regards


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 22, 2014)

any news my friend 
could i make short circuit on bios legs 3-6 or it is danger
i can not make hdr file from all files of bios (a05-----a15)
is there backdoor password 
best regards


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 22, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> any news my friend
> could i make short circuit on bios legs 3-6 or it is danger
> i can not make hdr file from all files of bios (a05-----a15)
> is there backdoor password
> best regards



After seeing your message here, I checked my email.  It looks like that service tag is flagged (for what, I do not know).  Dell explained that you could contact Dell tech support at 1-800-695-8133.  They could help you there.  Sorry.

John.


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 22, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> After seeing your message here, I checked my email.  It looks like that service tag is flagged (for what, I do not know).  Dell explained that you could contact Dell tech support at 1-800-695-8133.  They could help you there.  Sorry.
> 
> John.


what is flagged mean
express service code (42433255693)
all i did use fingerprint and defined password
after restart it asked for password and refused it
could i flash the bios or use jumper reset
thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 22, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> what is flagged mean
> express service code (42433255693)
> all i did use fingerprint and defined password
> after restart it asked for password and refused it
> ...



Flagged *may* mean it's been reported stolen.  I would just call Dell and ask what they mean by flagged.


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 22, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Flagged *may* mean it's been reported stolen.  I would just call Dell and ask what they mean by flagged.


thanks sir for helping me
i bought it in egypt and it is _refurbished_


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 23, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> thanks sir for helping me
> i bought it in egypt and it is _refurbished_


If it were me, I would have my bill of sale in hand and call Dell.  They may want a copy of the bill of sale.


----------



## lynn5955 (Sep 23, 2014)

i have a dell inspiron 1545 service tag 729X0K1.. express service code 153750617 

i need the bios admin password and the hdd password please


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 23, 2014)

lynn5955 said:


> i have a dell inspiron 1545 service tag 729X0K1.. express service code 153750617
> 
> i need the bios admin password and the hdd password please



Lynn, there is more to the error, (595B or 2A7B), could you reply with that information?  Thanks!  Loves.


----------



## lynn5955 (Sep 23, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Lynn, there is more to the error, (595B or 2A7B), could you reply with that information?  Thanks!  Loves.


it says 595B


----------



## DileDivone (Sep 23, 2014)

Dell Precision M4400   #CQDHC4J-2A7B   Please Help me to Unlock my Laptop


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 23, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> If it were me, I would have my bill of sale in hand and call Dell.  They may want a copy of the bill of sale.


i bought it used so no bill
i made a backup from a working one as( .bin ) by universal bios backup prog
how can i flash this backup to my device or how to convert .bin to .hdr
thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 24, 2014)

lynn5955 said:


> it says 595B



Lynn,

Admin password-
uhwmf7ld

HDD Passwords-
93hsdcur
g843y68x
982Z1adYP47FcqYa
jv7xxnbz

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-If the codes do not work, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 24, 2014)

DileDivone said:


> Dell Precision M4400   #CQDHC4J-2A7B   Please Help me to Unlock my Laptop



DileDivone,

Admin Password:
bW70v2JB6q24oghi

HDD passwords:
j23bsyof
bin30a25
rt8l0ny4G0OPOdb4
qrtwbuth

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-If the codes do not work, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 24, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> i bought it used so no bill
> i made a backup from a working one as( .bin ) by universal bios backup prog
> how can i flash this backup to my device or how to convert .bin to .hdr
> thanks



Emadmekawy,

Not sure how to convert the file, maybe it's just a matter or renaming the file.  Read through this forum posting, maybe there are hints/steps there:

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/13605-About-Dell-BIOS-recovery/page13

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-If the codes do not work, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## IronChopz (Sep 24, 2014)

Greetings,

Another request, please:

E5410, 2F4VPP1-2A7B

Thank you.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 24, 2014)

IronChopz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Another request, please:
> 
> ...


IronChopz,

Admin Password:
Bz6WWw81dkgCovX9

HDD Passwords:
q3a4v1d7
4j740ar3
aJw986JTrkuuOrHC
ss3vts7r

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## IronChopz (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks! Worked without a problem.


----------



## DileDivone (Sep 24, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> DileDivone,
> 
> Admin Password:
> bW70v2JB6q24oghi
> ...



Thank you so muchhhhhhh, the code has been worked for bios but I am unable to unlock the HDD. I have tried all the passwords but it doesn't work for HDD.

I am attaching the picture of screen, Please help!

Once again thank you so much!


----------



## Smith2k10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dell Latitude E6400
System Number: 6P355L1-1F5A
Help me please!


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 25, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Emadmekawy,
> 
> Not sure how to convert the file, maybe it's just a matter or renaming the file.  Read through this forum posting, maybe there are hints/steps there:
> 
> ...



hello sir
is that the bios (EN25Q64)
if yes how to reset by connecting 2 pins
i contacted dell but they need the first buyer and i do not know him
please help


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 25, 2014)

DileDivone said:


> Thank you so muchhhhhhh, the code has been worked for bios but I am unable to unlock the HDD. I have tried all the passwords but it doesn't work for HDD.
> 
> I am attaching the picture of screen, Please help!
> 
> Once again thank you so much!


Dile,

For the code on the screen, ***5SX5D10A-2A7B (Yeah, the stars are part of the code), here's the code I get:

1Of3Nrh533crH4Ui

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 25, 2014)

Smith2k10 said:


> Dell Latitude E6400
> System Number: 6P355L1-1F5A
> Help me please!


Smith,

I have another user asking for a 15FA error, here is Dell's reply for that laptop:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_This system has an expired warranty. We can try asking for password reset if they will be able to verify the information below.  The best solution though is that it is advisable to buy a new motherboard to fix the problem. You can tell them to contact our Sales team at: 800-357-3355.

Please have them verify the ownership first so that I will be able to process troubleshooting options or process requests. Kindly provide any of the following information below that will match to the records of the system you are having issues with:
1. Company Name (Provided at the time of purchasing the order)
2. Original shipping address (Where the system was delivered)
3. Name on the account. (Name of the person who purchased the computer) 
It would also be best to provide the following information so we can cross check through our database:
Express Service Code:
Order Number:
I hope you will unaderstand that we must verify this information to ensure that an unauthorized party does not obtain information about your account and at the same time protect our customer's interest.

Feel free to respond to this email if you need further assistance. Thank you for choosing Dell._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry.  Loves.


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 25, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Not sure if these will work.  The 1F5A's are new and the current keygens are not reliable.
> 
> dwpq3fml
> rmudxloh
> ...


hello sir
is that the bios (EN25Q64)
if yes how to reset by connecting 2 pins
i contacted dell but they need the first buyer and i do not know him
please help


----------



## Bonehead (Sep 26, 2014)

Hoping you can help me unlock a Dell XPS M1530 with the following tag:

#40R0KF1-595B

Thank you so much for providing this service!


----------



## DileDivone (Sep 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dile,
> 
> For the code on the screen, ***5SX5D10A-2A7B (Yeah, the stars are part of the code), here's the code I get:
> 
> ...


Hi Sir



LovesFLSun said:


> Dile,
> 
> For the code on the screen, ***5SX5D10A-2A7B (Yeah, the stars are part of the code), here's the code I get:
> 
> ...



code for HDD worked for me really thank you so much!
God Bless you!


----------



## galda (Sep 26, 2014)

Here got one for ya,
#DJKBBL1-595B


----------



## peter1234567890 (Sep 26, 2014)

hello ,i have a dell e 5500 laptop with a bios password.
is it possible to generate a unlock code for me,
the number is  75LBG4J-2A7B
thank you


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 27, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> hello sir
> is that the bios (EN25Q64)
> if yes how to reset by connecting 2 pins
> i contacted dell but they need the first buyer and i do not know him
> please help


EMadmekawy, sorry I am not familiar with the methods you ask.  Maybe more internet searching or youtube searching can assist.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 27, 2014)

Bonehead said:


> Hoping you can help me unlock a Dell XPS M1530 with the following tag:
> 
> #40R0KF1-595B
> 
> Thank you so much for providing this service!


Bonehead (love your username!)

Here you go Brah!

Admin password:  mu68edcm
HDD password:  gwzdpqba
HDD password:  2ujjxt3o
HDD password:  Bnq8e1iLi0J7aK74
HDD password:  iij66hi7

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 27, 2014)

galda said:


> DJKBBL1-595B


Galda, here you go,

Admin Password:  xfcj9gso
HDD Password:  h7nibdhn
HDD Password:  i2lvsj7c
HDD Password:  PFcNIo7Nl94ZjhIe
HDD Password:  19n952i0

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 27, 2014)

peter1234567890 said:


> 75LBG4J-2A7B


Peter, here you go,

Admin Password:  EU3cvg4RFWgVsy4d
HDD Password:  4q4w85o0
HDD Password:  9q9vauy1
HDD Password:  2JS7RyTpEJFeJTaH
HDD Password:  g7xe3cbk

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## emadmekawy (Sep 27, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> EMadmekawy, sorry I am not familiar with the methods you ask.  Maybe more internet searching or youtube searching can assist.


is flash bios will solve my problem
thanks


----------



## galda (Sep 27, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Galda, here you go,
> 
> Admin Password:  xfcj9gso
> HDD Password:  h7nibdhn
> ...



the admin worked but none of the HDD passwords took, tried them all multiple times took my external typoed in notepad, showed up identicle, moved it to the laptop and still no go.


----------



## shogren (Sep 28, 2014)

I appreciate any help you can give:

INSPIRON 1545
#1KYZCL1-595B


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 28, 2014)

shogren said:


> I appreciate any help you can give:
> 
> INSPIRON 1545
> #1KYZCL1-595B



exap286d


----------



## Mike1944 (Sep 29, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> exap286d


I have about 30 Dell D630s that were locked and no one remembers the password.  The first one I want to try is:  #4PSLWD1-595B

Thanks for any help you can give.  I think that all 30 probably used the same password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 29, 2014)

Mike1944 said:


> I have about 30 Dell D630s that were locked and no one remembers the password.  The first one I want to try is:  #4PSLWD1-595B
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  I think that all 30 probably used the same password.



Mike,

Here you go.  Send the rest in a PM/IM here.  Shaka!

*Dell by serial number:*
jirsr821

*Dell by hdd serial number new:*
ujl7gq5y
zb0i9k07
Hi460Ep1fPIC0474
buhk3h6n

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## cristian.suarez (Sep 29, 2014)

HI

PLEASE HELP ME, CONTRASEÑA # 883R0P1-2A7B

Gracias.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Sep 30, 2014)

cristian.suarez said:


> HI
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME, CONTRASEÑA # 883R0P1-2A7B
> 
> Gracias.


Cristian, here you go:

Dell by serial number
FIilvdRbmbYvzjtj

Dell by hdd serial number new
7e1ginzp
2kimjwaz
MbFmPI61x8b5BlZk
qo6kryj8

De Nada!  Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Aektchen (Oct 2, 2014)

I need the BIOS password for GR3RM4J-2A7B
Thanks with wishes from Germany

aektchen


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 2, 2014)

Aektchen said:


> I need the BIOS password for GR3RM4J-2A7B
> Thanks with wishes from Germany
> 
> aektchen


Here you go Brah!  Shaka!

Dell by serial number:
i5H3cbMc4S4u9g26

Dell by hdd serial number new:
dsaeg43n
m2mr3xa9
W0sm2hv6fp7l5ghr
bgu0rkfg

Sie sind herzlich eingeladen, von Jacksonville, Florida, USA.

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Bonehead (Oct 2, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Bonehead (love your username!)
> 
> Here you go Brah!
> 
> ...




I appreciate the help and apologize for not replying sooner!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly the admin password did not work for me.  Internal keyboard won't type, so I tried an external and can submit passwords.


----------



## DorkyMommy (Oct 2, 2014)

#HLQ99L1-595B


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 3, 2014)

DorkyMommy said:


> #HLQ99L1-595B



3t7ry61g


----------



## Jethro Jag (Oct 4, 2014)

#5B5LP81-595B

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Baca (Oct 5, 2014)

#DPFMNF1-595B

Thanks


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 5, 2014)

Jethro Jag said:


> #5B5LP81-595B
> 
> Thanks



4io489j2


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 5, 2014)

Johnny Baca said:


> #DPFMNF1-595B
> 
> Thanks



bjgrj6je


----------



## jurast (Oct 5, 2014)

J8HPX3J-595B

Thank you.


----------



## Jethro Jag (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply however the code does work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 n't work.  I tried tried external keyboard also.

Thanks any other tips?


----------



## Brad Wilkins (Oct 6, 2014)

Dell Lat D830   Need admin password  bios F807WG1-595B Please.


----------



## Johnny Baca (Oct 6, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> bjgrj6je


Unfortunately the PW was not accepted. Thank you for helping.


----------



## robertc29 (Oct 6, 2014)

inspiron 1545 

#BX84DL1-595B


----------



## robertc29 (Oct 7, 2014)

robertc29 said:


> inspiron 1545
> 
> #BX84DL1-595B


plz help


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 7, 2014)

Brad Wilkins said:


> Dell Lat D830   Need admin password  bios F807WG1-595B Please.



wos1cucx

o = small O


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 7, 2014)

robertc29 said:


> inspiron 1545
> 
> #BX84DL1-595B



gigt62yd


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 7, 2014)

Jethro Jag said:


> Thanks for the reply however the code does work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CONTROL* key and tap *ENTER* twice


----------



## Scoobya_Dooba (Oct 7, 2014)

my e tag is #20XDZJ1-595B I have tryed the code:  fn651jcc but its  not working for me and when i am typing icant see any any thing on the screen i mean like **** etc



its a dell inspron 1545


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 7, 2014)

Scoobya_Dooba said:


> my e tag is #20XDZJ1-595B I have tryed the code:  fn651jcc but its  not working for me and when i am typing icant see any any thing on the screen i mean like **** etcView attachment 59575
> 
> its a dell inspron 1545


Maybe try:

-To clear the code, type the code you have press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 7, 2014)

Johnny Baca said:


> Unfortunately the PW was not accepted. Thank you for helping.


Maybe try:

To clear the code, type the code you have press and hold the *CONTROL key* and tap *ENTER *twice


----------



## bingo26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dell E6400
#HN203M1-2A7B
THANKS


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 8, 2014)

bingo26 said:


> Dell E6400
> #HN203M1-2A7B
> THANKS



6sgrwQd50JHVufZi
0 = zero


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 8, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> 6sgrwQd50JHVufZi
> 0 = zero


Thanks Locksmith!


----------



## Jethro Jag (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks Locksmith but still no luck.

So I type the password you gave me, then hold control key & hit enter twice.   Then do I re enter the code you gave me?

Thank You


----------



## bingo26 (Oct 8, 2014)

bingo26 said:


> Dell E6400
> #HN203M1-2A7B
> THANKS


still locked thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 9, 2014)

Jethro Jag said:


> Thanks Locksmith but still no luck.
> 
> So I type the password you gave me, then hold control key & hit enter twice.   Then do I re enter the code you gave me?
> 
> Thank You



Nope, the holding of the CTRL key and then ENTER TWICE should clear the code.  Sorry, that's all I know, I've never had the opportunity to experience it first hand.

Loves.


----------



## Blipps (Oct 9, 2014)

GTHC0M1-2A7B
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 9, 2014)

Blipps said:


> GTHC0M1-2A7B
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Blipps, here you go:

Dell by serial number
0aGYdk0QvOzpcK5T

Dell by hdd serial number new
fhx1hljn
vujj4qpa
b6GuAuKfEgFcm4w0
5gnpm4ry

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they DO NOT work:
-Try an external keyboard or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Blipps (Oct 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Blipps, here you go:
> 
> Dell by serial number
> 0aGYdk0QvOzpcK5T
> ...



Sorry Did not work, can not see what I am typing. Just stays at the bios password splash screen.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 9, 2014)

Blipps said:


> Sorry Did not work, can not see what I am typing. Just stays at the bios password splash screen.


Hmm, you want to make wure you are using a QWERTY keyboard and look at the characters closely in the previous posting from me.  The 1st and 7th characters are the NUMBER 0. The 10th character is the LETTER O.


----------



## Cezary (Oct 9, 2014)

Dell Latitude E6500, COMPUTER SYSTEM-  #*2SFMJ4J-2A7B*
Help me please!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 10, 2014)

Cezary said:


> Dell Latitude E6500, COMPUTER SYSTEM-  #*2SFMJ4J-2A7B*
> Help me please!


Cezary, here you go:

Vlf6sP3Hc3L0FFX5  (2nd character is a lowercase L and the 12th is a number 0)

HDD Passwords (if you need them):
wpd3gd6k
g2uqx4cs
H1817pbyvKNnifs5
2b8f1qgt

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## galda (Oct 10, 2014)

#X91A30U9949-595B It is the code I get for the HD pass request... I was given some passes for it but none work.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 10, 2014)

galda said:


> #X91A30U9949-595B It is the code I get for the HD pass request... I was given some passes for it but none work.


Galda, here's the code I get:

8vid3u9v

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## galda (Oct 10, 2014)

It worked. Thank you so much.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 10, 2014)

galda said:


> It worked. Thank you so much.


Galda, you got it!!

Loves.


----------



## Sell it Man (Oct 11, 2014)

I need bios master password for Dell 1521 the code given was: 5mkk1f1-595b

Can anyone help?


----------



## FoxHound0985 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just bought an old Dell Inspiron 600m at an auction and it has a Bios password on it.  Here is the number it shows:

#9TWBH51-595B

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 12, 2014)

Sell it Man said:


> I need bios master password for Dell 1521 the code given was: 5mkk1f1-595b
> 
> Can anyone help?



SellItMan, If your code is in fact _lowercase_:

Bios Password:
o5r35cpu

HDD serial numbers if you need them:
ijanxobz
t86ojhjd
hy0s3UbpvmDddd70
mgx8eqvs

Uppercase:  as in 5MKK1F1-595B:

BIOS Password:
2qjd1wbx

HDD Serial Numbers
4eoja05z
xokbeqv3
xCqxmHI3ydfqdx8b
a04t2zia

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 12, 2014)

FoxHound0985 said:


> I just bought an old Dell Inspiron 600m at an auction and it has a Bios password on it.  Here is the number it shows:
> 
> #9TWBH51-595B
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


FoxHound, try these:

BIOS Password:
g48lzif7

HDD Serial Number:
dhn2kc66
gavpk73m
5436cmrktcK2sTtK
vbvfeue6

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## FoxHound0985 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks LovesFLSun!  The Bios code worked, but none of the HDD ones did.  Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 12, 2014)

FoxHound0985 said:


> Thanks LovesFLSun!  The Bios code worked, but none of the HDD ones did.  Is there anything else I can try?


Most likely not, once the drive is encrypted and then the encryption broken, it's lost.


----------



## Daddy o 99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


how you doing i have been going crazy trying to get into this laptop my niece gave it to me and it is locked and she does not know the password i have had it apart this model does not have the chip so i could not short it out i have a Dell E6510 the service tag is #3X5YQM1-2A7B if you could help me out with this i sure would be grateful thanks


----------



## Pablo Joel C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Daddy o 99 said:


> how you doing i have been going crazy trying to get into this laptop my niece gave it to me and it is locked and she does not know the password i have had it apart this model does not have the chip so i could not short it out i have a Dell E6510 the service tag is #3X5YQM1-2A7B if you could help me out with this i sure would be grateful thanks



Dell by hdd serial number old: nnnnnnnn

Dell by serial number: khIH6Icoe2fakRsR

Dell by hdd serial number new:
t8wk1iw9
rr82rb4l
pJ9H35L0hP0YClBJ
mb6i4mbc

-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Daddy o 99 (Oct 15, 2014)

well before i got your reply i had downloaded the dell master pass word generator and i got the same code you sent me i did get it unlocked but the computer must of had other issues i could not get past the bios set up to install windows it just went to a black screen the code did work thou. just too bad the computer had other problems, but thanks for getting back to me


----------



## rouh1361 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi
Dell Latitude D630, COMPUTER SYSTEM,  #*7W66XG1-3A5B*
Help me please!
Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 16, 2014)

rouh1361 said:


> Hi
> Dell Latitude D630, COMPUTER SYSTEM,  #*7W66XG1-3A5B*
> Help me please!
> Thanks!


Rouh, That is not a code we support, but I ran it through anyway, all I get are HDD codes.

hdd:
get1l06x
b8bx3sb7
vNrD43uQe7fwGBmy
dc57sy7n

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Llifon (Oct 16, 2014)

#HMMDW3J-595B
Dell Latitude D530

Any help would be appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------



## emadmekawy (Oct 16, 2014)

ANY NEWS ABOUT MY DELL M4500 #JHRNXN1-1F5A
I FLASHED THE BIOS BUT THE SAME PROBLEM
EMADMEKAWY@GMAIL.COM
THANKS


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 17, 2014)

Llifon said:


> #HMMDW3J-595B
> Dell Latitude D530
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!!
> ...


Llifon, here you go.

BIOS Code:
ooxw5lc0

HDD Unlock Codes:
w35ougui
nzzp9bdk
0d176O9nOjj6CZfn
8ecokigh

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## ieejiik (Oct 17, 2014)

BIOS PASS
9g08c4j-2a7b
DELL Latitude E4300
Help me please!
Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 17, 2014)

ieejiik said:


> BIOS PASS
> 9g08c4j-2a7b  DELL Latitude E4300  Help me please!  Thanks!



IEEJIIK, here you go if your code is *lowercase*:
*BIOS Code*:
JCe57EjL74P0514a

*HDD Serials* if you need them:
pemyvm3t
7xy8kcza
DuH1040sw51yluJr
p3zjvfoo

If the code is *UPPERCASE* (which it will matter):
*BIOS code*:
465qnG7QJx31eM69

*HDD Serials* if you need them:
8xw9vcbf
vzrfsf39
1i4th111A4PkzKTl
4c5wr7tp

Loves.
-PLEASE let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER twice*
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 17, 2014)

emadmekawy said:


> ANY NEWS ABOUT MY DELL M4500 #JHRNXN1-1F5A
> I FLASHED THE BIOS BUT THE SAME PROBLEM
> EMADMEKAWY@GMAIL.COM
> THANKS


EMadmekawy, I'm afraid our efforts here are best effort and you may be on your own. If you can transfer the ownership of the laptop to you, then Dell should be able to assist you.
Sorry, Loves.


----------



## Peter55 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi,  number  is *#1GH9RB1-595B*


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 20, 2014)

Peter55 said:


> Hi,  number  is *#1GH9RB1-595B*



1zoypy8m


----------



## Peter55 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Sir. Works fine!


----------



## Jay12 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi.  E6410 service number is #2LWGTM1-2A7B.  Appreciate any help.  Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 23, 2014)

Jay12 said:


> Hi.  E6410 service number is #2LWGTM1-2A7B.  Appreciate any help.  Thanks!


Jay, here you go:

DhTgcK2h3zDsx0dN

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Jay12 (Oct 23, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jay, here you go:
> 
> DhTgcK2h3zDsx0dN
> 
> ...


OK, thanks Loves, code worked, now I have message 'Hard-drive XDA10A9402-2A7B, the system Primary HDD, is protected by a password authentication system.'   It wants that password.  Do you have one I could try?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 24, 2014)

Jay12 said:


> OK, thanks Loves, code worked, now I have message 'Hard-drive XDA10A9402-2A7B, the system Primary HDD, is protected by a password authentication system.'   It wants that password.  Do you have one I could try?


Jay, try one of these (sorry, I meant to include them the first time):

rx7cckwp
9dtq3buy
3EB20IeIhnh9vl60
5dnjl2ad

Loves.


----------



## ralphgabriel (Oct 24, 2014)

1LDLJ4J-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 24, 2014)

ralphgabriel said:


> 1LDLJ4J-2A7B


Ralph, here you go:

ywlb7xr6x5E2EZSk

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## ralphgabriel (Oct 24, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ralph, here you go:
> 
> ywlb7xr6x5E2EZSk
> 
> ...



PERFECT: the code works


----------



## ikarus (Oct 24, 2014)

my service tag is 4X5g32S-2A7B. Please help me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 24, 2014)

ikarus said:


> my service tag is 4X5g32S-2A7B. Please help me.


Ikarus, here you go Brah

zj5LIH6NVWj2sLla

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## ikarus (Oct 24, 2014)

The code don't work.
my pass is system pass.
I type SHIFT and character fo uppercase character.
Here is my display. https://www.flickr.com/photos/128134893@N03/14997795604/
Could you help mr, please?
i'm sorry, but my english is very bad.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 25, 2014)

ikarus said:


> The code don't work.
> my pass is system pass.
> I type SHIFT and character fo uppercase character.
> Here is my display. https://www.flickr.com/photos/128134893@N03/14997795604/
> ...


Ikarus, Ah!  I see the erros now..  The code 4X5g...was used, but the picture showed a capital G.  The capital makes a difference.  Here's you r new code:

8zdMCvOXdheYYX2N

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## ikarus (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you very much! The code worked.


----------



## Dennis Evans (Oct 28, 2014)

Please help

Service Tag - HF210K1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 28, 2014)

Dennis Evans said:


> Please help
> 
> Service Tag - HF210K1-595B


Dennis, here you go:

4rivimjm

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Dennis Evans (Oct 28, 2014)

Unfortunately that code does not work, I have tried it before using the 'Dell _595B_2A7B Keygenerator'


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 28, 2014)

Dennis Evans said:


> Unfortunately that code does not work, I have tried it before using the 'Dell _595B_2A7B Keygenerator'


Dennis, which key are you looking for?  BIOS or HDD?  Can you reply with a picture?  Thanks!  Loves.


----------



## Dennis Evans (Oct 28, 2014)

Dell Inspiron 1545 BIOS Key


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 29, 2014)

Dennis Evans said:


> Dell Inspiron 1545 BIOS Key


Dennis, thanks for the picture!  Sorry, but I come up with the same code:

4rivimjm

4 - Number 4
r - lowercase letter "R"
i - lowercase letter "I"
v - lowercase letter "V"
i - lowercase letter "I"
m - lowercase letter "M"
j - lowercase letter "J"
m - lowercase letter "M"

Loves.


----------



## Dennis Evans (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok thankyou for trying, I will contact Dell


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 29, 2014)

Dennis Evans said:


> Ok thankyou for trying, I will contact Dell


Dennis, good luck!

Loves.
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice


----------



## fred meek (Oct 29, 2014)

can you help please

my dell E4310 has a System No = BD97XN1-2A7B

Can you help me with the administrator password please


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 29, 2014)

fred meek said:


> can you help please
> 
> my dell E4310 has a System No = BD97XN1-2A7B
> 
> Can you help me with the administrator password please


Fred, here you go:

o5walrDwK2XWYCeo

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## siva (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi, Its awsome that everyone are getting, Thankyou for your help.
I too  need   Dell Precision M4600  Bios Admin Password
Service Tag : DY005S1-1D3B

Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Oct 30, 2014)

siva said:


> Hi, Its awsome that everyone are getting, Thankyou for your help.
> I too  need   Dell Precision M4600  Bios Admin Password
> Service Tag : DY005S1-1D3B
> 
> Thanks


Siva, nice machine!  We have M4600's at work and they are very sought after!

Unfortunately, the code extention (1D3B) is out of the scope of the is forum.  In other words, I don't have a tool to use to get the code for you.  You may have to use a search engine to help you.  I will look as well, but I cannot promise anything.

Loves.


----------



## siva (Oct 30, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Siva, nice machine!  We have M4600's at work and they are very sought after!
> 
> Unfortunately, the code extention (1D3B) is out of the scope of the is forum.  In other words, I don't have a tool to use to get the code for you.  You may have to use a search engine to help you.  I will look as well, but I cannot promise anything.
> 
> Loves.



Hmmm. However Thankyou. I will search.


----------



## siva (Oct 30, 2014)

The Following Link Contains Bios Password chip details for M4700. I hope the same is applicable to M4600. Can any one guide me to erase it Manually.

http://153.127.244.43/pdf/2013-02-02/74664.pdf


----------



## Aektchen (Oct 31, 2014)

I need the BIOS password for GR3RM4J-2A7B
Thanks with wishes from Germany

Aektchen


----------



## siva (Oct 31, 2014)

Aektchen said:


> I need the BIOS password for GR3RM4J-2A7B
> Thanks with wishes from Germany
> 
> Aektchen



Your Password is: i5H3cbMc4S4u9g26


----------



## Kasi (Oct 31, 2014)

I need a Bios password for my Dell Laptop
with this System Number: F15384J-2A7B
please help me ;-)


----------



## siva (Oct 31, 2014)

Kasi said:


> I need a Bios password for my Dell Laptop
> with this System Number: F15384J-2A7B
> please help me ;-)



Password: 2W6qidz6mMKeiI8c


----------



## Phillbo817 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope you can help, I need the password for my Dell Latitude D430
#GKGCHF1-595B

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 1, 2014)

Phillbo817 said:


> I hope you can help, I need the password for my Dell Latitude D430
> #GKGCHF1-595B
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Phill, here you go.

zfv6gv61

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Phillbo817 (Nov 1, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Phill, here you go.
> 
> zfv6gv61
> 
> ...



It worked! Thank you so much! Now I can enjoy my new old laptop.
-Phillip


----------



## iozster (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Friend i have Dell Studio 1535 can you help with password service tag of the laptop is 89MKV3J-595B
Best Regards!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 4, 2014)

iozster said:


> Hi Friend i have Dell Studio 1535 can you help with password service tag of the laptop is 89MKV3J-595B
> Best Regards!


Iozster, here you go:

b8sgwkwy

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## iozster (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi friend i find this pass by one keygen but laptop still say invalid password what you think can be the problem? Thank you!


----------



## Dennis Evans (Nov 4, 2014)

Just to let you know, Dell was unable to resolve problem.
They generated the same key as you and finally recommended a change of Motherboard.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 4, 2014)

iozster said:


> Hi friend i find this pass by one keygen but laptop still say invalid password what you think can be the problem? Thank you!


Did you try the step to clear the password, "To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice"

Can you reply with a picture of the error code?  Is the password you need for the BIOS or the HDD?  Just asking.

Loves.


----------



## soneco (Nov 4, 2014)

*Hi friends, LovesFLSun can you help me with Dell Precision M4500 BIOS pasword for system number : #DSP54Q1-2A7B . Thank you, I hope you can help *


----------



## iozster (Nov 4, 2014)

i put pictures with problem strange thing with laptop is few letters on post and on password screen i add 2 pictures


----------



## iozster (Nov 4, 2014)

i dont now whu but pictures are not visible i will paste url here

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3m4u1ql4gtryoj6/DSCN4681.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8g5wats7x84mi8a/DSCN4680.JPG?dl=0


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 5, 2014)

soneco said:


> *Hi friends, LovesFLSun can you help me with Dell Precision M4500 BIOS pasword for system number : #DSP54Q1-2A7B . Thank you, I hope you can help *


Soneco, here you go:

vMwU6x00g1ipvyy6

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 5, 2014)

iozster said:


> i dont now whu but pictures are not visible i will paste url here
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3m4u1ql4gtryoj6/DSCN4681.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8g5wats7x84mi8a/DSCN4680.JPG?dl=0


Hmm, those different charcters are strange..  Were you able to do the clearing of the password (the 4th line in my signature)?

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## iozster (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes i try to clear with CTR + two times enter but no effect. I think maybe bios was crash and do no accept the password i will try to flash bios and will try again. Thank you!


----------



## soneco (Nov 5, 2014)

The code don't work.
vMwU6x00g1ipvyy6 = invalid password try again


Could you help mr  please?
i'm sorry, but my english is very bad.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 5, 2014)

soneco said:


> View attachment 60149


Soneco, thanks for the picture!  Sorry the code I have here is the only code I have.  Make sure you are following the steps I have outlined in my signature.

vMwU6x00g1ipvyy6

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## DiRtyS0uL2001 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys!

I need your help.







I am using the same keygen too, but it seems I can't solve the problem.











Am I doing it wrong?

There's this other option in the keygen where you can input the 11-digit HDD Serial #, but I can't locate the "11-digit" Serial # on my HDD.






Please help.

Kind regards.


----------



## Tyson Horton (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, I have a Dell Latitude XT

Service Code 630X6G1-595B

I don't have the Bios Admin password

Thanks,
Tyson


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 6, 2014)

Tyson Horton said:


> Hi, I have a Dell Latitude XT
> 
> Service Code 630X6G1-595B
> 
> ...


Tyson, here you go:

d6ktq59o

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Tyson Horton (Nov 6, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tyson, here you go:
> 
> d6ktq59o
> 
> ...





Worked great! Thank you!!!!


----------



## ROCHE55NL (Nov 9, 2014)

please i m looking voor de password voor dell latitude e5500.
service tag: 30PXB4J-2A7B
I don't have the Bios Admin password.
thanks.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 9, 2014)

ROCHE55NL said:


> please i m looking voor de password voor dell latitude e5500.
> service tag: 30PXB4J-2A7B
> I don't have the Bios Admin password.
> thanks.


Roche, here you go:

whn6AYHqD6qaC37Y

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## ROCHE55NL (Nov 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Roche, here you go:
> 
> whn6AYHqD6qaC37Y
> 
> ...


thank you a lot for your reaction..
i think i have tried this pw it doesn t worked. but i ll tried again and tel you ..
thx a lot


----------



## ROCHE55NL (Nov 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Roche, here you go:
> 
> whn6AYHqD6qaC37Y
> 
> ...


i m sorry it s not working.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 9, 2014)

ROCHE55NL said:


> i m sorry it s not working.


Have you tried this:

To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice

Loves.


----------



## ROCHE55NL (Nov 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Have you tried this:
> 
> To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
> 
> Loves.


it s not for the computer that i m using now. it s for another one. its not starting it remain by recovery and something like that so the computer don t really start..
thx


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 9, 2014)

ROCHE55NL said:


> it s not for the computer that i m using now. it s for another one. its not starting it remain by recovery and something like that so the computer don t really start..
> thx


Bummer.


----------



## ROCHE55NL (Nov 9, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Bummer.


is there another solution for that?
tx


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 10, 2014)

ROCHE55NL said:


> is there another solution for that?
> tx


It sounds like the install of Windows is broken/corrupt. Can you install Windows on another HDD?


----------



## Coaster83 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Guys I too have joined the ranks of the bewildered
If you could be so kind as so sort this out for me please
#HZZPR1S-595B
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Darcy (Nov 11, 2014)

they are not useful for me...



LG G3 Hülle


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 11, 2014)

Coaster83 said:


> Hi Guys I too have joined the ranks of the bewildered
> If you could be so kind as so sort this out for me please
> #HZZPR1S-595B
> Many thanks in advance


Coaster, here you go:

6zqr88y3

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Coaster83 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Loves
The code worked thank you very much but anything with Dell on the label is never easy
I have been asked for the hard drive pw   #***5NK0B93J-595B  these match the s/no of the hard drive except for the #***         -595B
Where do I go from here?
Thanks for your patience
Cheers
Coaster83


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 11, 2014)

Coaster83 said:


> Hi Loves
> The code worked thank you very much but anything with Dell on the label is never easy
> I have been asked for the hard drive pw   #***5NK0B93J-595B  these match the s/no of the hard drive except for the #***         -595B
> Where do I go from here?
> ...


Coaster, here's the HDD code for that code:

zpfqvufg

Loves.


----------



## Coaster83 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello Again
I spent time studying DirtySouls post and made sense of it and cleared my hard drive pw
So many thanks again for all your help and keep up the good work
Cheers
Coaster83


----------



## Coaster83 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Loves
I am typing this wiping the egg off my face
I just used your code and now it all works. I am humbled in the presence of greatness
Many thanks again
Cheers
Coaster83


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 12, 2014)

Coaster83 said:


> Hi Loves
> I am typing this wiping the egg off my face
> I just used your code and now it all works. I am humbled in the presence of greatness
> Many thanks again
> ...


You got it Brah!  Shaka!!

Loves.


----------



## welsberr (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a Dell Latitude E6400 purchased at a flea market that has a BIOS password set. "Setup Unlock" says that an administrative password is set and setup cannot be accessed until the correct password is entered. It reports its system number as GR50BK1-2A7B. Any chance I can get a working password for this machine?

I got to this thread by searching on "dell e6400 2a7b".


----------



## nuh (Nov 15, 2014)

JR8C4R1-2A7B

TRY THIS:
Dell by hdd serial number old nnnnn333
Dell by serial number S2m3Xb2Z31wL0pM6
Dell by hdd serial number new ispsgn1j
nxh57pxr
wt2wDz7oS1Uwa5oB
cd0kkv5m


pls  help  this  code nor corect


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 15, 2014)

welsberr said:


> I have a Dell Latitude E6400 purchased at a flea market that has a BIOS password set. "Setup Unlock" says that an administrative password is set and setup cannot be accessed until the correct password is entered. It reports its system number as GR50BK1-2A7B. Any chance I can get a working password for this machine?
> 
> I got to this thread by searching on "dell e6400 2a7b".


Welsberr, try this:

3D40u3p9y1U95dR5

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 15, 2014)

nuh said:


> JR8C4R1-2A7B
> 
> TRY THIS:
> Dell by hdd serial number old nnnnn333
> ...


Nuh, the first code is the one I get too:

S2m3Xb2Z31wL0pM6

Loves.  _Follow the forth step listed here:_
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## RudiRatlos (Nov 15, 2014)

May you help me with the hard drive code please?

XG0AA9C6678-2A7B 
The HDD is currently not installed on the original system where the HDD was stuffed with the passcode.
The current system service tag is  4K1P5R1
I will be happy to get the BIOS code also.
Thanks


----------



## welsberr (Nov 16, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Welsberr, try this:
> 
> 3D40u3p9y1U95dR5
> 
> ...



That works for me! Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 16, 2014)

RudiRatlos said:


> May you help me with the hard drive code please?
> 
> XG0AA9C6678-2A7B
> The HDD is currently not installed on the original system where the HDD was stuffed with the passcode.
> ...


Rudi, here you go:

HDD code:  oab1opM0wEof23pv
BIOS Code:  57lR28t7hr1ug4BH

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## RudiRatlos (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Loves,

unfortunately HDD unlock code doesn't work






BIOS code not checked.


----------



## walkingdude (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Have recently brought a second hand Infinity E6400 only to find that the bios is locked and I need an admin password. Tag number is 4C284L1-2A7B if anyone could help. All assistance much appreciated.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 17, 2014)

RudiRatlos said:


> Hello Loves,
> 
> unfortunately HDD unlock code doesn't work
> 
> ...


Rudi, I think the HDD NEEDS to be in the original laptop in order to have the code removed.  I've never had luck with codes like that.  Trash the drive and start over.

Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdude said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have recently brought a second hand Infinity E6400 only to find that the bios is locked and I need an admin password. Tag number is 4C284L1-2A7B if anyone could help. All assistance much appreciated.


Walking, Here you go:

u9ZpKvJupW3UON4k

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## walkingdude (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Loves,

Code worked perfectly, many thanks for that!


----------



## TNB (Nov 18, 2014)

I need bios password for dell e6400 system number JKFQRK-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 19, 2014)

TNB said:


> I need bios password for dell e6400 system number JKFQRK-2A7B


TNB, there is one character missing.

Loves.


----------



## Jaimas2189 (Nov 19, 2014)

LovesFLSun

May I get a primary passowrd for Inspiron 8100 or way to remove needing master password d6ewpwg9pl9p0z1t to boot and then once in bios cannot use that to remove or erase primary password. service tag 5x1cf11-595b


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 19, 2014)

Jaimas2189 said:


> LovesFLSun
> 
> May I get a primary passowrd for Inspiron 8100 or way to remove needing master password d6ewpwg9pl9p0z1t to boot and then once in bios cannot use that to remove or erase primary password. service tag 5x1cf11-595b


Jaimas, here you go:

jl479fci

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## javiyu (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello,

This is my service tag. I don't remember de admin password.

9W6SPP1-2A7B

Thanks!


----------



## Jaimas2189 (Nov 19, 2014)

Loves

You're awesome.  I was able to clear the primary password in bios and no longer need any password to boot into Windows. ..THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Sgt.Wallace (Nov 19, 2014)

Dell Latitude E6400, #7L5Z7J1-2A7B. 
My reading the web leaves me to believe that this is a BIOS password.
  Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 19, 2014)

Jaimas2189 said:


> Loves
> 
> You're awesome.  I was able to clear the primary password in bios and no longer need any password to boot into Windows. ..THANK YOU!!!


Jaimas, you are very welcome!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 19, 2014)

Sgt.Wallace said:


> Dell Latitude E6400, #7L5Z7J1-2A7B.
> My reading the web leaves me to believe that this is a BIOS password.
> Thanks!


SGT Wallage, here you go, sir!

PTpuTO16ce8rglCA

Now, I'll drop and do 20!!!

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Sgt.Wallace (Nov 19, 2014)

That works. However the student that thrashed this computer seems also locked the HDD. 
Hard-disk #**X1DC1KPT-2A7B, the system Primary HDD, is protected... Please type in the hard-drive password...

Again assistance please and thank you.


----------



## Sgt.Wallace (Nov 19, 2014)

My father is 93 and ex Navy, he can't drop and do 20 anymore but is the only person I have met that was shot at by the Germans, Japanese, and the Russians. Myself I was shot in 1968 and still try and do my 20 in the AM.


----------



## TNB (Nov 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> TNB, there is one character missing.
> 
> Loves.


 Thank You, the system number is JKFQRK1


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 20, 2014)

Sgt.Wallace said:


> That works. However the student that thrashed this computer seems also locked the HDD.
> Hard-disk #**X1DC1KPT-2A7B, the system Primary HDD, is protected... Please type in the hard-drive password...
> Again assistance please and thank you.


SGT Wallace, my keygen is not returning a code.  Can you/student reply with a picture of the screen code.  Not like I don't believe you, but sometimes it helps.  Sometimes the HDD is bad/toast/etc..

Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 20, 2014)

Sgt.Wallace said:


> My father is 93 and ex Navy, he can't drop and do 20 anymore but is the only person I have met that was shot at by the Germans, Japanese, and the Russians. Myself I was shot in 1968 and still try and do my 20 in the AM.


Holy moley!  I was not in the service, nor shot (luckily)!  I sir, am thankful for yours and your Dad's service to the country you serve. Thank you! I know if I tried to do 20, I'd pass out!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 20, 2014)

TNB said:


> Thank You, the system number is JKFQRK1


TNB, here you go:

m05ht0wl1z0UMV35

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 20, 2014)

javiyu said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my service tag. I don't remember de admin password.
> 
> ...


Javiyu, I would have not remembered this one either!!

z2iD01s61luPiAQe

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## 20awesome20 (Nov 20, 2014)

I need help with HDD-1 hard-drive password. Hard-Drive #24562HOMLPN-2A7B.
Thank You


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 20, 2014)

20awesome20 said:


> I need help with HDD-1 hard-drive password. Hard-Drive #24562HOMLPN-2A7B.
> Thank You


20, give this a try:

omllK0Wrfr74bO2x

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Sgt.Wallace (Nov 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> SGT Wallace, my keygen is not returning a code.  Can you/student reply with a picture of the screen code.  Not like I don't believe you, but sometimes it helps.  Sometimes the HDD is bad/toast/etc..
> 
> Loves.


Good Day From Alaska! Screenshot from the phone. Resized for posting.

Yup, I typo'ed  **X1DCT1KPT-2A7B


----------



## 20awesome20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Loves,
Password didnt work, so heres a screenshot. 
Thanks Again,
20awesome20


----------



## Sgt.Wallace (Nov 20, 2014)

20awesome20 said:


> View attachment 60506
> Loves,
> Password didnt work, so heres a screenshot.
> Thanks Again,
> ...


----------



## TNB (Nov 20, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> TNB, here you go:
> 
> m05ht0wl1z0UMV35
> 
> ...


 Thank You, code worked, I truly appreciate it. Do not have camera to take pic of unlocked screen


----------



## 20awesome20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sgt. Wallace,
I think it is a zero instead. cant tell if its an L or not. Is the password going to be different because of the zero instead of "O".  So the HDD-1, harddrive  is
 #24562H0MLPN-2A7B instead.
and the service tag is:  FZXTG12

Please help.
Thank you,
20awesome20


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 21, 2014)

20awesome20 said:


> Sgt. Wallace,
> I think it is a zero instead. cant tell if its an L or not. Is the password going to be different because of the zero instead of "O".  So the HDD-1, harddrive  is
> #24562H0MLPN-2A7B instead.
> and the service tag is:  FZXTG12
> ...


20, try this code:

v1n5AhqFTMtW5Chz

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 21, 2014)

Sgt.Wallace said:


> Good Day From Alaska! Screenshot from the phone. Resized for posting.
> 
> Yup, I typo'ed  **X1DCT1KPT-2A7B


SGT, does this code work?

5QQdYj8r4R6Urjq6

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Sgt.Wallace (Nov 21, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> SGT, does this code work?
> 
> > 5QQdYj8r4R6Urjq6
> 
> ...


----------



## salsero (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi, I have a Dell Latitude E5510

Service Code 7CGQYM1-2A7B


I don't have the Bios Admin password

Thanks,


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 25, 2014)

salsero said:


> Hi, I have a Dell Latitude E5510
> 
> Service Code 7CGQYM1-2A7B
> 
> ...


Salsero, here you go:

TBE8bbfV4r2bjPqs

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## salsero (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks works all


----------



## Wiegant (Nov 25, 2014)

Please help me to reset bios password on Dell Inspiron 5520
Service tag: 6PHLHV1

Thx!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 25, 2014)

Wiegant said:


> Please help me to reset bios password on Dell Inspiron 5520
> Service tag: 6PHLHV1
> 
> Thx!


Wiegant, I need more numbers/letters from the error code.  What you proveded is not complete.
Loves.


----------



## Wiegant (Nov 25, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Wiegant, I need more numbers/letters from the error code.  What you proveded is not complete.
> Loves.


----------



## pr3fix (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,

I need password for Dell Latitude E4310

Text in prompt for password is like:
"This computer system, #5FM9ZN1-2A7B, is protected by a password authentication system. You can not access the data on this computer without the correct password. Please type the system or administrator password."

#5FM9ZN1-2A7B
Serivce tag: 5FM9ZN1


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 25, 2014)

Wiegant, here's what I get for the codes to try:

cxvzze98
4f8pmx01
ySAfnHhQ9cRMajde

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 25, 2014)

pr3fix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need password for Dell Latitude E4310
> 
> ...


Pr3fix, here you go:

3oP8s144U0eR02Ba

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## irekpa (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi LovesFLSun,

Would you please help me with a BIOS password for Dell Inspiron 1720

#33CPK3J-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 26, 2014)

irekpa said:


> Hi LovesFLSun,
> 
> Would you please help me with a BIOS password for Dell Inspiron 1720
> 
> #33CPK3J-595B


Irekpa, try this code:

hngtrvoq

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## tazman321 (Nov 26, 2014)

need to unlock DELL e6400

B2M95M1-1F5A


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 26, 2014)

tazman321 said:


> need to unlock DELL e6400
> 
> B2M95M1-1F5A


TazMan, I have NOT/NEVER had luck with the 1F5A's. Sorry


----------



## Belcan tech (Nov 26, 2014)

Need pass for dell E6410 Tag : C2KZ9P1-2A7B


----------



## pr3fix (Nov 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Pr3fix, here you go:
> 
> 3oP8s144U0eR02Ba



This passwd is inncorect 
for

#5FM9ZN1-2A7B
Serivce tag: 5FM9ZN1


----------



## PRADEEP (Nov 26, 2014)

NEED PASSWORD FOR DELL STUDIO #9NGM3BS-595B
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Wiegant (Nov 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Wiegant, here's what I get for the codes to try:
> 
> cxvzze98
> 4f8pmx01
> ...



sorry, this dont work(((


----------



## Belcan tech (Nov 27, 2014)

Need bios pass for dell E6410 service Tag : C2KZ9P1-2A7B
Thank you.


----------



## pr3fix (Nov 27, 2014)

Belcan tech said:


> C2KZ9P1-2A7B



Try: 1Nzwcfiq2G3Uj0PB


----------



## lisasluvsu (Nov 27, 2014)

Was wondering if the passwords are still available i have a Dell inspiron 1300.   #8QF6491-595B                       I will be very grateful if u could help me out.


----------



## pr3fix (Nov 27, 2014)

lisasluvsu said:


> Was wondering if the passwords are still available i have a Dell inspiron 1300.   #8QF6491-595B                       I will be very grateful if u could help me out.


4kxl4zlm


----------



## Belcan tech (Nov 27, 2014)

pr3fix said:


> Try: 1Nzwcfiq2G3Uj0PB


pass not working.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 27, 2014)

pr3fix said:


> This passwd is inncorect
> for
> 
> #5FM9ZN1-2A7B
> Serivce tag: 5FM9ZN1


pr3fix, bummer.  Have you tried clearing the password?  I heard of a few times that works.  4th step in my signature..

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 27, 2014)

Belcan tech said:


> Need pass for dell E6410 Tag : C2KZ9P1-2A7B


Belcan, here you go, try this:

1Nzwcfiq2G3Uj0PB

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 27, 2014)

PRADEEP said:


> NEED PASSWORD FOR DELL STUDIO #9NGM3BS-595B
> PLEASE HELP


Pradeep, here you go, try this code:

1k0wgz0o

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Nov 27, 2014)

Belcan tech said:


> pass not working.


Belcan, bummer. Have you tried clearing the password? I heard of a few times that works. 4th step in my signature..

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## pr3fix (Nov 28, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> pr3fix, bummer.  Have you tried clearing the password?  I heard of a few times that works.  4th step in my signature..
> 
> Loves with clearing is working thank you now i had this generator too.


----------



## lisasluvsu (Nov 29, 2014)

pr3fix said:


> 4kxl4zlm


Thank you so much it worked perfectly


----------



## storm.vin.ua (Dec 4, 2014)

Please help me!! Dell M4500
J0DWWN1-1F5A


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 4, 2014)

storm.vin.ua said:


> Please help me!! Dell M4500
> J0DWWN1-1F5A


Storm, our forum is for the 595A and 2A7B codes.  I do not have a "tool" for the 1F5A's.  Good luck!  Loves.


----------



## JPK (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello I have a M4700 and the code I see is:

07387Z ***** 2A7B

or 

O7387Z ***** 2A7B

it's a circle with a dot in the centre, so not sure if an O or 0 (zero).

further it involves a mini card SSD


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 4, 2014)

JPK said:


> Hello I have a M4700 and the code I see is:
> 
> 07387Z ***** 2A7B
> 
> ...


JPK, can you reply with a picture?  Thanks!  Loves.


----------



## JPK (Dec 4, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> JPK, can you reply with a picture?  Thanks!  Loves.



Her you go:


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 4, 2014)

JPK said:


> Her you go:


JPK, FUNKY!!  I have never seen the stars there (and so many of them) like that!  Here's the code for the HDD I get:

Pirw3WHh5R3pPoq9

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## JPK (Dec 4, 2014)

Will try asap, good to see I made you enthousiastic with this awfull fuck up. Hope that I did not brick my mini card ssd...


----------



## JPK (Dec 4, 2014)

JPK said:


> Will try asap, good to see I made you enthousiastic with this awfull fuck up. Hope that I did not brick my mini card ssd...



Allright, tried, did not work out, but can I only do this from the start up screen, or can I do this in the command prompt.


----------



## JPK (Dec 4, 2014)

I think this is a case of a panis lock of the ssd, is this solution of yours used to fix this?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 4, 2014)

JPK said:


> I think this is a case of a panis lock of the ssd, is this solution of yours used to fix this?


Hmm, I have no experience with that situation.  I would imagine you'll need to put in the password at the screen you sent the picture of.  Sorry.  Loves.


----------



## Chin Fong (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi
Can anyone help On Dell Latitude E5510
8J8R8P1-2A7B
8J8S8P1-2A7B
Thank you so much!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 5, 2014)

Chin Fong said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help On Dell Latitude E5510
> 8J8R8P1-2A7B
> 8J8S8P1-2A7B
> Thank you so much!


Chin, here's the codes I get:

8J8R8P1-2A7B  -->  zrutfn3Vbwb32ukQ
8J8S8P1-2A7B  -->  5I0HAKYapnF1L1hZ

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 5, 2014)

JPK said:


> Allright, tried, did not work out, but can I only do this from the start up screen, or can I do this in the command prompt.


JPK, startup screen..

Loves.


----------



## Chin Fong (Dec 5, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Chin, here's the codes I get:
> 
> 8J8R8P1-2A7B  -->  zrutfn3Vbwb32ukQ
> 8J8S8P1-2A7B  -->  5I0HAKYapnF1L1hZ
> ...


----------



## Chin Fong (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## SEAN POOK (Dec 6, 2014)

LOCKSMITH YOUR A LEGEND!! CAN YOU HELP ME PLEASEE 

9TQH0P1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 6, 2014)

SEAN POOK said:


> LOCKSMITH YOUR A LEGEND!! CAN YOU HELP ME PLEASEE
> 
> 9TQH0P1-2A7B


Sean, here you go:

jLG3GOwwPmeh5c9s

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Pavel (Dec 7, 2014)

Please help me! Dell Latitude E6510.
FKR0WM1-2A7B.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 7, 2014)

Pavel said:


> Please help me! Dell Latitude E6510.
> FKR0WM1-2A7B.


Comrade!

Here you Pavel.

lh55caA1FJUsyUCd

Enjoy!

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## storm.vin.ua (Dec 8, 2014)

Can somebody help me with 1F5A code?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 8, 2014)

storm.vin.ua said:


> Can somebody help me with 1F5A code?


Not me.  I have tried and been 100% unsuccessful!  Maybe Dell Tech Support can.  They most likely will need a proof of purchase though.  Good luck though!


----------



## Pavel (Dec 8, 2014)

ILl


LovesFLSun said:


> Comrade!
> 
> Here you Pavel.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! It works.


----------



## buffalodilbert (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you help me with 4Z5J4K1-2A7B?

Thanks!


----------



## vishy (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello Locksmith,

Its really an honour to have you here on this site. I am stuck with a dell bios 4DT76H1-2A7B. Can you please help me out. thank you very much.. really appreciated.

Kind Regards
Vishy


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 9, 2014)

buffalodilbert said:


> Can you help me with 4Z5J4K1-2A7B?
> 
> Thanks!


BuffaloDilbert, here's the code I get:

9shZKx6XJJyybPPZ

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 9, 2014)

vishy said:


> Hello Locksmith,
> 
> Its really an honour to have you here on this site. I am stuck with a dell bios 4DT76H1-2A7B. Can you please help me out. thank you very much.. really appreciated.
> 
> ...


Vishy, here is the the code I get:

g4o9i7l0pxajI066

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## buffalodilbert (Dec 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> BuffaloDilbert, here's the code I get:
> 
> 9shZKx6XJJyybPPZ
> 
> ...




Thank you!

It worked perfectly.

A former colleague left our department with 3 more laptops with unknown BIOS passwords:

FY5J4K1-2A7B
1J7NZK1-2A7B
1BR4TK1-2A7B

If you don't mind, could we get the codes for them as well? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 10, 2014)

buffalodilbert said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


Buffalo, here you go:

FY5J4K1-2A7B  ---->  wDXD3FcFfZ14PmxV
1J7NZK1-2A7B  ---->  RwQUY0o6Utlab0fV
1BR4TK1-2A7B  ---->  if90drOhl3GOOpC0

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## buffalodilbert (Dec 10, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Buffalo, here you go:
> 
> FY5J4K1-2A7B ----> wDXD3FcFfZ14PmxV
> 1J7NZK1-2A7B ----> RwQUY0o6Utlab0fV
> 1BR4TK1-2A7B ----> if90drOhl3GOOpC0



Thanks again!

I found one more machine though:

1DR4TK1-2A7B

Could you perform your magic one more time?


----------



## RLNPLD (Dec 10, 2014)

B4VNP3J-595B





Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


----------



## storm.vin.ua (Dec 10, 2014)

I have Dell M4500 and pass on Bios on it. 
-1F5A

Does someone have idea about unlock this?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 11, 2014)

buffalodilbert said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I found one more machine though:
> 
> ...


Buffalo, here you go!

yu02JO6nUbqhk10z

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 11, 2014)

RLNPLD said:


> B4VNP3J-595B


RLNPLD, here you go:

ir1ywuao

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 11, 2014)

storm.vin.ua said:


> I have Dell M4500 and pass on Bios on it.
> -1F5A
> 
> Does someone have idea about unlock this?


Storm, I have not found any way to unlock a 1F5A code (at least not for free).  You may have to contact Dell and possibly provide a Proof of Purchase.  Good Luck!

Loves.


----------



## ali (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi dear friend
This is my laptop tag:
8YT5V2J-595B


----------



## Wizzard (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello
My Laptop TAG :
HYBP44J-595B

Tanks a lot.


----------



## RLNPLD (Dec 11, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> RLNPLD, here you go:
> 
> ir1ywuao
> 
> ...



This was GREAT! It worked Thank you.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 11, 2014)

ali said:


> Hi dear friend
> This is my laptop tag:
> 8YT5V2J-595B


Ali, here you go:

00w989t9

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 11, 2014)

Wizzard said:


> Hello
> My Laptop TAG :
> HYBP44J-595B
> 
> Tanks a lot.


Wizzard, here you go:

dd7ksese

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## ali (Dec 11, 2014)

Dear sir/mis
Thank you for your help.
With best wishes


----------



## Wizzard (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you, it works great !!



LovesFLSun said:


> Wizzard, here you go:
> 
> dd7ksese
> 
> ...


----------



## buffalodilbert (Dec 11, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Buffalo, here you go!
> 
> yu02JO6nUbqhk10z
> 
> ...



Thanks again!


----------



## Willoparc (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello
My Laptop TAG :
F604W4J-2A7B

Tanks a lot.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 13, 2014)

Willoparc said:


> Hello
> My Laptop TAG :
> F604W4J-2A7B
> 
> Tanks a lot.


Will, here you go:

7gDsi2daa057qD02

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Nopaldelnoret (Dec 13, 2014)

Dell Inspiron 8600
SC2T63262EH-595B
Thanks!


----------



## rusticgal (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi I am trying to get a Dell Inspiron 1525 going for a friend. 

I need the passwords please.

The number that comes up on the screen is #BLPGV1S-595B

Hope you can help. Could I please have any other passwords that I may need.

Thankyou all the way from Darwin, Australia


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 15, 2014)

Nopaldelnoret said:


> Dell Inspiron 8600
> SC2T63262EH-595B
> Thanks!


Nopaldelnoret, all I get is a HDD password:

yo9adrr4

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 15, 2014)

rusticgal said:


> Hi I am trying to get a Dell Inspiron 1525 going for a friend.
> 
> I need the passwords please.
> 
> ...


RusticGal, here is what I get all the way from Jacksonville, FL, USA!

Serial Number:  *hwo9xvtw*
HDD Codes:
*hfej0pxr
qrprmykx
OA3F7MhT4pi3U62r
bz0pwq2k*

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## rusticgal (Dec 15, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> RusticGal, here is what I get all the way from Jacksonville, FL, USA!
> 
> Serial Number:  *hwo9xvtw*
> HDD Codes:
> ...




LovesFLSun  Thankyou for that info will let you know how I go and what other gremlin that are in the laptop. Denise


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 15, 2014)

rusticgal said:


> LovesFLSun  Thankyou for that info will let you know how I go and what other gremlin that are in the laptop. Denise


Denise, glad to assist!  John


----------



## Nopaldelnoret (Dec 16, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Nopaldelnoret, all I get is a HDD password:
> 
> yo9adrr4
> 
> ...



The laptop said the password is incorrect.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 16, 2014)

Nopaldelnoret said:


> The laptop said the password is incorrect.


Can you reply with a picture of the error on the screen?  Thanks!


----------



## tarelyti.tare (Dec 16, 2014)

Help there can u please help me with the passwOrd......I've got #GDCF83J-595B Please let me know if that's all the info u need tanx alot have a gr8 day o it's a Dell D430


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 16, 2014)

tarelyti.tare said:


> Help there can u please help me with the passwOrd......I've got #GDCF83J-595B Please let me know if that's all the info u need tanx alot have a gr8 day o it's a Dell D430


Tarelyti, here you go Cookie!

xch84c8c

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## tarelyti.tare (Dec 16, 2014)

Perfect working great thanx alot. Only the hdd still locked but changed that


----------



## Nopaldelnoret (Dec 16, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Can you reply with a picture of the error on the screen? Thanks!



Yes.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 17, 2014)

tarelyti.tare said:


> Perfect working great thanx alot. Only the hdd still locked but changed that


Awesome news!  Shaka!  Hang loose Brah!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 17, 2014)

Nopaldelnoret said:


> Yes.


Nopaldelnoret, I still get the same password:

yo9adrr4

y = lowercase letter Y
o = lowercase letter O
9 = number 9
a = lowercase letter A
d = lowercase letter D
r = lowercase letter R
r = lowercase letter R
4 = number 4

Loves.


----------



## Nopaldelnoret (Dec 18, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Nopaldelnoret, I still get the same password:
> 
> yo9adrr4
> 
> ...


The same error


----------



## Terry C. (Dec 21, 2014)

[Q="Locksmith, post: 2827514, member: 77842"]dtkk0ne0
......^  ^zero's[/QUOTE]
I need unlock for Dell d630 service tag GTJRNG1
express service tag ...36615239281
Thanks


Locksmith said:


> juxs73tk


----------



## dougiesgirl51 (Dec 21, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


DN3S0H1-595B


----------



## dougiesgirl51 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a dell inspiron 1525 service tag DN3S0H1-595B


----------



## Terry C. (Dec 21, 2014)

Terryt: 3210599 said:
			
		

> [Q="Locksmith, post: 2827514, member: 77842"]dtkk0ne0
> ......^  ^zero's


I need unlock for Dell d630 service t
Hello ...the password you gave me didn't work ...is there a method that I am suposed to  do ....
This is for tag # GTJRNG1- 595B
Thank you


----------



## Tomas (Dec 21, 2014)

Please help me! Please help me! Please help me! 

Dell Latitude D520
4B9Z7BX-595B


----------



## Terry C. (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey whats Locksmith, 
Can I please get unlock code for tag#

GTJRNJ1-595B
THANKS 
Terry


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 21, 2014)

dougiesgirl51 said:


> I have a dell inspiron 1525 service tag DN3S0H1-595B


DougiesGirl, here you go:

akdlgdov

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 21, 2014)

Terry C. said:


> I need unlock for Dell d630 service t
> Hello ...the password you gave me didn't work ...is there a method that I am suposed to  do ....
> This is for tag # GTJRNG1- 595B
> Thank you


Terry, try this code,

*For* GTJRNG1- 595B
*Code:*  vczz6g1n

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


Terry C. said:


> Hey whats Locksmith,
> Can I please get unlock code for tag#
> 
> GTJRNJ1-595B
> ...


Terry, try this code,

*For* GTJRNJ1-595B
*Code:*  7mi6z5l9

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 21, 2014)

Tomas said:


> Please help me! Please help me! Please help me!
> 
> Dell Latitude D520
> 4B9Z7BX-595B


Here you go Thomas,

8esqerag

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## dougiesgirl51 (Dec 22, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> DougiesGirl, here you go:
> 
> akdlgdov
> 
> ...



It worked wonderfully thankyou so much your a life saver.
                                                                                                      Christi
                                                                                                       Tulsa, OK


----------



## Lee H (Dec 23, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> laptops friend.  suppose you can if you open them, but i have read it doesnt work with some new lappys..
> 
> do you need a pass?  if so your welcome to one
> 
> all i need is full service tag 7 digits + the last 4 which are 595B - 2A7B




Need a code for HZV2XN1-2A7B 

Have tried over 60 codes and none work!! Please help!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 23, 2014)

dougiesgirl51 said:


> It worked wonderfully thankyou so much your a life saver.
> Christi
> Tulsa, OK


You are very welcome Christi!  Just wanting to give back to the "community".  John, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 23, 2014)

Lee H said:


> Need a code for HZV2XN1-2A7B
> 
> Have tried over 60 codes and none work!! Please help!


Lee, let's see if number 61 is the one:

*I10k09cofYlQYuqN*

I - UPPERCASE letter I
1 - NUMBER 1
0 - NUMBER 0
k - lowercase letter k
0 - NUMBER 0
9 - NUMBER 9
c - lowercase letter c
o - lowercase letter o
f - lowercase letter f
Y - UPPERCASE letter Y
I - UPPERCASE letter I
Q - UPPERCASE letter Q
Y - UPPERCASE letter Y
u - lowercase letter u
q - lowercase letter q
N - UPPERCASE letter N

I also have the HDD codes too if you need those.

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Lee H (Dec 24, 2014)

Still no Joy with that Password.. That's the one Dell also gave me but it just says incorrect password entered


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 25, 2014)

Lee H said:


> Still no Joy with that Password.. That's the one Dell also gave me but it just says incorrect password entered


Lee, I think I see the issue, my mistake!

I10k09cofYlQYuqN

The 11th digit is a *lowercase* "L"  I copied the code into Notepad and that digit looks like a *lowercase letter* L.  Dang it!  Sorry!

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## rusticgal (Dec 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> RusticGal, here is what I get all the way from Jacksonville, FL, USA!
> 
> Serial Number:  *hwo9xvtw*
> HDD Codes:
> ...



Hi LovesFLSun,
That serial number didn't work. I put it in as hwo (for oh) 9xvtw  *hwo9xvtw*

Someone mentioned using an external keyboard. Will it work at this stage of starting up the computer?

I have a battery pack that seems to get very hot and takes ages to cool. I suppose I can just use the power adapter without battery pack.

That serial number is the main problem.

Hope you can help.

Denise


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 26, 2014)

rusticgal said:


> Hi LovesFLSun,
> That serial number didn't work. I put it in as hwo (for oh) 9xvtw  *hwo9xvtw*
> Someone mentioned using an external keyboard. Will it work at this stage of starting up the computer?
> I have a battery pack that seems to get very hot and takes ages to cool. I suppose I can just use the power adapter without battery pack.
> ...


Denise,
Yes the third charcter is a lowercase letter o.  Also, an external keyboard should work at this stage.
When you can, *replace that battery*!  The laptop should function OK without the battery, just don't loose power! Maybe the laptop with a UPS would work?
Also, not like I don't believe you but could you reply with a picture of the screen with error, if the code still doesn't work?
Also, try "To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice"
Please let me know what happens/you find out!

Loves (John).
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Willoparc (Dec 26, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Will, here you go:
> 
> 7gDsi2daa057qD02
> 
> ...


hello


LovesFLSun said:


> Will, here you go:
> 
> 7gDsi2daa057qD02
> 
> ...



hello
the code didn't work (I try with a querty keyboard)
Best regards


----------



## kawalamaka (Dec 26, 2014)

please I need a code for
latitude e5400
#4N08B4J-2A7B
I need it badly thanks in advance


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 27, 2014)

Willoparc said:


> hello
> hello
> the code didn't work (I try with a querty keyboard)
> Best regards


Willoparc, bummer, sorry to hear that.  I re-ran the code and got the same one:

7gDsi2daa057qD02

the 10th and 15th digits are the NUMBER 0, not letter O.

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 27, 2014)

kawalamaka said:


> please I need a code for
> latitude e5400
> #4N08B4J-2A7B
> I need it badly thanks in advance


Kawalamaka, here's the code I get:

hmN5p6KI002d0uV7

The 9th, 10th and 13th digits are the NUMBER 0, not the letter O.  The 8th digit is a CAPITAL LETTER I.

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## kawalamaka (Dec 27, 2014)

no *LovesFLSun it didn't work I'm sorry when I tried the CTRL and tap ENTER twice nothing happen*
*please can anyone from those who were lucky to unlock their laptops to tell us : is the keyboard for the password for latitude e5400 AZERTY or QWERTY?*
*Thank you guys and merry christmas*


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 27, 2014)

kawalamaka said:


> no *LovesFLSun it didn't work I'm sorry when I tried the CTRL and tap ENTER twice nothing happen*
> *please can anyone from those who were lucky to unlock their laptops to tell us : is the keyboard for the password for latitude e5400 AZERTY or QWERTY?*
> *Thank you guys and merry christmas*


I've never been asked that question, but I am assuming it's QWERTY.  Loves.


----------



## kawalamaka (Dec 27, 2014)

*now Mr LovesFLSun I can tell you that everything is all right the code worked fantastically You don't know how grateful I am when all I can say is thank you *.*merry christmas and happy new year*


----------



## andreaerives (Dec 28, 2014)

#6L5X5H1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 29, 2014)

andreaerives said:


> #6L5X5H1-595B


Andrea, here's the code I get:

62lc72n0

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## andreaerives (Dec 29, 2014)

LovesFLSun said:


> Andrea, here's the code I get:
> 
> 62lc72n0
> 
> ...


 
Thank you it did work but
now it asks for primary hdd
#XA1C1249083-595B.  
Can u help with that also?


----------



## Ctech (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,
Need code for e6500:
H8L6TJ1-2A7B

Thank you
Chris


----------



## webs28 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi dear friend
This is my laptop tag:
FPF68H1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 29, 2014)

andreaerives said:


> Thank you it did work but
> now it asks for primary hdd
> #XA1C1249083-595B.
> Can u help with that also?


Andrea, here's the HDD password I get:

iqie7wlw

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 29, 2014)

Ctech said:


> Hello,
> Need code for e6500:
> H8L6TJ1-2A7B
> 
> ...


CTech, Here's the BIOS password I get:

19F6fa8Am8Ni60nD

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Dec 29, 2014)

webs28 said:


> Hi dear friend
> This is my laptop tag:
> FPF68H1-595B


Webs28, here's the BIOS password i get:

5bi7xp0u

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Jimmy.Zee (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey,
I have a HDD protected drive. The number is:
#MAM9Y939211-595B
The code i got was: ysd38ukt but it is not working. I removed the jumper for the BIOS password so that isnt an issue any more, but the HDD has a password also. Not sure if the parents got a virus or what because the computer was working a week ago fine. 
Thanks in advance for any help.
-Jimmy


----------



## senthil (Jan 1, 2015)

Dell e5500 Error code #559JRBX-1F5A.bios password required if any body help.thanks in advance


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 1, 2015)

Jimmy.Zee said:


> Hey,
> I have a HDD protected drive. The number is:
> #MAM9Y939211-595B
> The code i got was: ysd38ukt but it is not working. I removed the jumper for the BIOS password so that isnt an issue any more, but the HDD has a password also. Not sure if the parents got a virus or what because the computer was working a week ago fine.
> ...


Jimmy, I get the same code you have.   Maybe try the CTRL ENTER twice trick..

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 1, 2015)

senthil said:


> Dell e5500 Error code #559JRBX-1F5A.bios password is required  Pls help me


Senthil, sorry.  The 1F5A error codes we caoont assist with.  Good luck though!

Loves.


----------



## justinmustangred (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello, 

I have 71D1SD1-595B, thanks in advance and Happy New Year!


----------



## senthil (Jan 2, 2015)

I want Dell e5500 Error code #559JRBX-1F5A.bios password is required .if any body help me pls,..... mp


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2015)

justinmustangred said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 71D1SD1-595B, thanks in advance and Happy New Year!


Justin, here's the code I get:

bz870s5b

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 2, 2015)

senthil said:


> I want Dell e5500 Error code #559JRBX-1F5A.bios password is required .if any body help me pls,..... mp


Senthil, sorry but the codes I get are not for the 1F5A machines.

Good luck!  Loves.


----------



## metin (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello My laptop is Dell Inspiron 6000

we need hdd password is this possible guys ?



Hard-disk #3PAX5HV27VM-595B , the system Primary HDD


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 5, 2015)

metin said:


> Hello My laptop is Dell Inspiron 6000
> we need hdd password is this possible guys ?
> Hard-disk #3PAX5HV27VM-595B , the system Primary HDD


Metin, here you go:

pvhqf7y3

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Harry Assaf (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi dear friend,

I have a Dell Lattitude XT2.
I need BIOS password. Is this possible to give me?
This is my laptop tag:
#54YV1N1-2A7B


----------



## Spankster1218 (Jan 6, 2015)

My service tag  JVXD6K1-2A7B    Latitude e6400

Thanks in advance


----------



## metin (Jan 6, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Metin, here you go:
> 
> pvhqf7y3
> 
> ...



thank you so much working great !


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 6, 2015)

Harry Assaf said:


> Hi dear friend,
> #54YV1N1-2A7B


Harry, here's your code:

lyar6gAK52HOoG93

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 6, 2015)

Spankster1218 said:


> My service tag  JVXD6K1-2A7B    Latitude e6400
> Thanks in advance


Spankster! (love your name!), here's your code:

91gmj0z3PSkqqNdt

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Jessica Boy (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi there! I forgot my password authentication system for my dell laptop, may you please help me out.

Dell Inspiron 1750

#DH2QRJ1-595B

Hope to hear from you soon! 
Thank you!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 7, 2015)

Jessica Boy said:


> Hi there! I forgot my password authentication system for my dell laptop, may you please help me out.
> Dell Inspiron 1750
> #DH2QRJ1-595B
> Hope to hear from you soon!
> Thank you!


Jessica, I can understand forgetting this password...

2dtrbrzj

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-Reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## madrapist (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi! And sorry for bad english) I have a dell 1535, it was repared and now it requires a system passwod. First boots it writes a manufacturing mode and press Fn+x, after that a password needs. It shows that This computer system, #*******-595B is protected by a password and so on, the service tag on the backside is 2TWFX3J. Any online password generators doesnt help, thank you for help!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 7, 2015)

madrapist said:


> Hi! And sorry for bad english) I have a dell 1535, it was repared and now it requires a system passwod. First boots it writes a manufacturing mode and press Fn+x, after that a password needs. It shows that This computer system, #*******-595B is protected by a password and so on, the service tag on the backside is 2TWFX3J. Any online password generators doesnt help, thank you for help!


Mad, does this code work?

9bpugta7

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## madrapist (Jan 7, 2015)

No, this code does not work( And there is no jumpers on motherboard to delete bios password


----------



## madrapist (Jan 7, 2015)

And I cant add a picture with a code displayed, because it doesnt shows it when I enter a code, it writes press enter to next try, after three times it writes press enter to abort. Maybe you now the way to open stars an look original servise tag?


----------



## Spankster1218 (Jan 7, 2015)

LovesFLSun, you are the man!! worked like a charm. I buy and resale surplus laptops and alot are locked. How can I get ahold of 1 of those lists. Unless you can keep giving me the passwords. I don't always get to check if they go to bios like this time and got stuck with 3 with locks out of 10 laptops.

Thanks again,

Spankster


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey... Thank god I found this thread. I grabbed an old Latitude E5500 from work for my son however it is locked.

System Code is #FZ6F62S-2A7B

Are you able to give me a password for this?


----------



## Richard Carey (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow Locksmith, you could be an amazing help JJWGX1S-595B.

I have tried a couple of password generators, but they might be fake ones, I'd be very thankful if you could help me!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 8, 2015)

madrapist said:


> And I cant add a picture with a code displayed, because it doesnt shows it when I enter a code, it writes press enter to next try, after three times it writes press enter to abort. Maybe you now the way to open stars an look original servise tag?


Mad, weird, I have not seen "stars" for the error, but here's another code to try:

jw8n2cvd

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 8, 2015)

Spankster1218 said:


> LovesFLSun, you are the man!! worked like a charm. I buy and resale surplus laptops and alot are locked. How can I get ahold of 1 of those lists. Unless you can keep giving me the passwords. I don't always get to check if they go to bios like this time and got stuck with 3 with locks out of 10 laptops.
> Thanks again,
> Spankster


Spankster, glad I can help!  Just post what you need, and I'll help you.  Loves.


----------



## Tandroysareraka (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi there!
For unknown reason, my bios hdd password is no longer valid on my dell latitude E6400. I tried Dell 595b-2a7b Keygen generator but it ask for HDD serial number with 11 chars. My hdd serial number has only 8 chars.

This is the code shown at startup: #***5TF05120-2A7B

I greatly appreciate if someone could help me to solve my issue.

many thanks in advance.

Sareraka


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 8, 2015)

Tandroysareraka said:


> Hi there!
> For unknown reason, my bios hdd password is no longer valid on my dell latitude E6400. I tried Dell 595b-2a7b Keygen generator but it ask for HDD serial number with 11 chars. My hdd serial number has only 8 chars.
> This is the code shown at startup: #***5TF05120-2A7B
> I greatly appreciate if someone could help me to solve my issue.
> ...


Tandro, try this code:

6WnvxEKpq1nYdmPS

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Jessica Boy (Jan 9, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jessica, I can understand forgetting this password...
> 
> 2dtrbrzj
> 
> ...




Hi there!
Unfortunately it did not work


----------



## Richard Carey (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi LovesFLSun,

Any chance this number #JJWGX1S-595B has a master passcode? Been trying since yesterday and I can't find the good software.


----------



## Tandroysareraka (Jan 9, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tandro, try this code:
> 
> 6WnvxEKpq1nYdmPS
> 
> ...


 
Hi LovesFLSun!
Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, the provided code did not work. I typed the code as if the keyboard is an EN keyboard and it was unsuccesful. Then I type it as FR keyboard but did not work as well. The message error remains the same as before (attached).
Thanks already for your help!
Tandroy


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 9, 2015)

Jessica Boy said:


> Hi there!
> Unfortunately it did not work


Jessica, can you reply with a picture of the screen with the error?  Thanks!  John (Loves)


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 9, 2015)

Richard Carey said:


> Hi LovesFLSun,
> Any chance this number #JJWGX1S-595B has a master passcode? Been trying since yesterday and I can't find the good software.


Richard, try this code:

zjdd1bhx

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 9, 2015)

Tandroysareraka said:


> Hi LovesFLSun!
> Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, the provided code did not work. I typed the code as if the keyboard is an EN keyboard and it was unsuccesful. Then I type it as FR keyboard but did not work as well. The message error remains the same as before (attached).
> Thanks already for your help!
> Tandroy


Tandro, bummer.  I get the same code:

6WnvxEKpq1nYdmPS

Loves. Try the step: "To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice"


----------



## Tandroysareraka (Jan 9, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tandro, bummer.  I get the same code:
> 
> 6WnvxEKpq1nYdmPS
> 
> Loves. Try the step: "To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice"


 

Dear Loves,

It works but it says that all data will be erased! It is not good for me as valuable data are on the hard-disk (see attached warning). Any idea how to unlock with losing data?
Thanks!
Tandroy


----------



## Tandroysareraka (Jan 9, 2015)

Tandroysareraka said:


> Dear Loves,
> 
> It works but it says that all data will be erased! It is not good for me as valuable data are on the hard-disk (see attached warning). Any idea how to unlock with losing data?
> Thanks!
> Tandroy


 
Sorry for the typo! Of course WITHOUT loosing data!

tandroy


Tandroysareraka said:


> Dear Loves,
> 
> It works but it says that all data will be erased! It is not good for me as valuable data are on the hard-disk (see attached warning). Any idea how to unlock with losing data?
> Thanks!
> Tandroy


----------



## Richard Carey (Jan 10, 2015)

Are my posts visible? I seem to be slipping under the radar.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 10, 2015)

Richard Carey said:


> Are my posts visible? I seem to be slipping under the radar.


Richard, try this code:

zjdd1bhx

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 10, 2015)

Tandroysareraka said:


> Sorry for the typo! Of course WITHOUT loosing data!
> tandroy


Tandroy, I would do some research whether then drive can be read from a Linux machine.  Wondering if the code key would be required if the Linux machine reads the drive. Go to http://DistroWatch.com and pick a Linux distro. This tool: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ will let you install multiple distors on a thumb drive.  Maybe on of those distros will/can help you.


----------



## bigdady48 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Loves, 

Thanks for taking your precious time for helping us out. 

I have recently bought a laptop from ebay and discovered it has a bios password. 
I have DELL Inspiron 14R 5437. Service Tag (S/N) is B2FK2Z1. 

Can you help me recover its password? 

Thank you!


----------



## Richard Carey (Jan 12, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Richard, try this code:
> 
> zjdd1bhx
> 
> ...



I had that code from a download of the software I made earlier, I used an external keyboard, but can't see the characters I just typed.


----------



## Tandroysareraka (Jan 12, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Tandroy, I would do some research whether then drive can be read from a Linux machine.  Wondering if the code key would be required if the Linux machine reads the drive. Go to http://DistroWatch.com and pick a Linux distro. This tool: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ will let you install multiple distors on a thumb drive.  Maybe on of those distros will/can help you.


 Dear Loves,
Thanks again for your advices. I have tested with linux ophcrack and ubuntu live but the disk was not accessible. I removed the disk and put it in USB case and it appears as non-initialized disk in Windows.

I read that ATA password can be disable using a dos program called mhdd but for this I need to plug the disk on the SATA-motherboard of another PC. I will give that a try and let you know the outcome.
Good day!
Tandroy


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 12, 2015)

bigdady48 said:


> Hi Loves,
> Thanks for taking your precious time for helping us out.
> I have recently bought a laptop from ebay and discovered it has a bios password.
> I have DELL Inspiron 14R 5437. Service Tag (S/N) is B2FK2Z1.
> ...


BigDaddy, if your code is showing:

*B2FK1Z1-595B* - your code is *88ydbzkl
B2FK1Z1-2A7B* - your code is *2VTKRYa3ee674n2I*

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 12, 2015)

Richard Carey said:


> I had that code from a download of the software I made earlier, I used an external keyboard, but can't see the characters I just typed.


Richard, yes, you will not see the characters as you type them (yes, I know weird). One "trick" I have heard that can work is:
"To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice"
I get the same code you get.  Sorry and good luck!
Loves.


----------



## bigdady48 (Jan 12, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> BigDaddy, if your code is showing:
> 
> *B2FK1Z1-595B* - your code is *88ydbzkl
> B2FK1Z1-2A7B* - your code is *2VTKRYa3ee674n2I*
> ...



Hi, 

How would I know what is the suffix of my service code? .. I don't see any *595B or 2A7B. *
Also, I tried but the code did not work.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 12, 2015)

bigdady48 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How would I know what is the suffix of my service code? .. I don't see any *595B or 2A7B. *
> Also, I tried but the code did not work.


BidDaddy, can you reply with a picture of the screen?  Loves.


----------



## bigdady48 (Jan 12, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> BidDaddy, can you reply with a picture of the screen?  Loves.



Here it is.


----------



## Nikolay Stankov (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey there! I'm quite new to this forum, but hell I would be thankfull if you can help me out as well.

My Service Tag is 3NPCX3J
The screen shows me *******-595B

I'll be gratefull to a reply.

PS. My Password generator says 45z1c6iq, tool made by HPGL, but it is not working.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 13, 2015)

Aquaholic said:


> Hey... Thank god I found this thread. I grabbed an old Latitude E5500 from work for my son however it is locked.
> System Code is #FZ6F62S-2A7B
> Are you able to give me a password for this?


Aqua, sorry I missed your post:

qj0LiCZ6ru1Ce00D

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikolay Stankov said:


> Hey there! I'm quite new to this forum, but hell I would be thankfull if you can help me out as well.
> My Service Tag is 3NPCX3J
> The screen shows me *******-595B
> I'll be gratefull to a reply.
> PS. My Password generator says 45z1c6iq, tool made by HPGL, but it is not working.


Nikolay, here's the password I get:

jw8n2cvd

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Da-BRT (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello,

I would appreciate some support on my password. Tried the last days all possible combinations. Seems like the Bios loader beam is loading slower and slower.

My Service Tag is 3LGNG3J
The screen shows me #QJ160Q202229-595B

Thanks upfront,

Bert


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 20, 2015)

Da-BRT said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate some support on my password. Tried the last days all possible combinations. Seems like the Bios loader beam is loading slower and slower.
> My Service Tag is 3LGNG3J
> The screen shows me #QJ160Q202229-595B
> ...


Bert, for the code:

3LGNG3J-595B, I get *0k5toft6* for the unlock code.  If this code does not work, please reply with a picture of the error on the screen.  Thanks.

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Da-BRT (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks tor the effort, but infortunately i realised after giving the service tag that this HDD came from another laptop that was damaged on the screen.

That one has got the following service tag: 98GNK3J.

I will post pictures if I get back to a computer, can't upload from my phone.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 20, 2015)

Da-BRT said:


> Thanks tor the effort, but infortunately i realised after giving the service tag that this HDD came from another laptop that was damaged on the screen.
> That one has got the following service tag: 98GNK3J.
> I will post pictures if I get back to a computer, can't upload from my phone.


Bert, if your code is:

*98GNK3J-595B*, try the codes:
4mq1yf36
du4r5j47
JcpZ95lyUF0gUXgy
rm6rh38i

For *98GNK3J-2A7B* try:
7iz0djjh
tjl5oaeg
zed4Z7FR26JzzuEv
b9q4s0fa

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Da-BRT (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know how to solve it. I've tried the passwords you cave in multiple ways.

Not a possitive result. Are there any other options, because I can't use the original laptop the HDD password was generated in. It got totally broken during the theft.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 21, 2015)

Da-BRT said:


> I don't know how to solve it. I've tried the passwords you cave in multiple ways.
> Not a possitive result. Are there any other options, because I can't use the original laptop the HDD password was generated in. It got totally broken during the theft.


Bert, I wonder if you could use another laptop of the same model and try the passwords.  You may have to move on from that HDD, I have never had luck with "broken" HDDs and passwords..
Good luck, but I'll help if I can.


----------



## Da-BRT (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I orderd throug eBay another HDD yesterday evening to solve this issue although I'm going to miss some of the date thats on the disk..


----------



## Davey (Jan 22, 2015)

I have service tag 7VPPCL1-2A7B
May I have the BIOS password, pretty please ?


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 22, 2015)

Davey said:


> I have service tag 7VPPCL1-2A7B
> May I have the BIOS password, pretty please ?


Davey, you did ask real nice!  LOL  Here you go:

AesgDp5t3tlIgJLH

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Davey (Jan 22, 2015)

WOW, that was fast and guess what....IT WORKED !!!!!!  Thanks, I owe you a beer.


----------



## Lee H (Jan 23, 2015)

Need a password for Dell XPS M1530 

G1KWG3J-595B

Password I'm receiving is 

qe1ts67x but I'm not sure how to enter it! Ctrl and enter twice not working


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 23, 2015)

Lee H said:


> Need a password for Dell XPS M1530
> G1KWG3J-595B
> Password I'm receiving is
> *qe1ts67x*
> but I'm not sure how to enter it! Ctrl and enter twice not working



Lee, that is the same password I get too.  Enter it EXACTLY as you see it there.  You will not see the characters "typed" on the screen while you type it.

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## gman2003 (Jan 23, 2015)

#BS52SK1-2A7B.....dell support is no help


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 23, 2015)

gman2003 said:


> #BS52SK1-2A7B.....dell support is no help


GMan, hopefully, you came to the right place..

p52WKIHqt5bxp040

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## gman2003 (Jan 23, 2015)

God bless you that worked but now I'm stuck on. A window's screns asking for a password


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 23, 2015)

gman2003 said:


> God bless you that worked but now I'm stuck on. A window's screns asking for a password



GMan, you, sir are in luck.

I have used Ophcrack (http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/) and this linux tool will "cracK" or display windows passwords.  Download the LIVE CD and burn it to a CD, or a USB thumb drive. For the thumb drive, use YUMI from PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/). This great tool will turn almost any thumb drive to a muti-boot device, meaning you can put multiple Linux distrobutions on the same drive and choose which to boot from.

Enjoy!  Loves.


----------



## gman2003 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know what to do with this program your talking about


----------



## Mleban (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi ! I also have Admin password on BIOS A07, Dell Latitude e6510, system number: F7904Q1-2A7B.
Pls respond


----------



## gman2003 (Jan 24, 2015)

gman2003 said:


> I don't know what to do with this program your talking about


Anyway when you run it it can give me the password I need for Windows xp screen


----------



## aci2223 (Jan 24, 2015)

Please helpme with bios administrative password for Dell Latitude E4310.
Tag is 6MY84Q1-2A7B
Thankyou!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 25, 2015)

gman2003 said:


> Anyway when you run it it can give me the password I need for Windows xp screen


Yes, Ophcrack will give you the passwords for Windows logons.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 25, 2015)

Mleban said:


> Hi ! I also have Admin password on BIOS A07, Dell Latitude e6510, system number: F7904Q1-2A7B.
> Pls respond


Mleban, here you go:

269OzwkYv71L4XBh

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 25, 2015)

aci2223 said:


> Please helpme with bios administrative password for Dell Latitude E4310.
> Tag is 6MY84Q1-2A7B
> Thankyou!!


ACI2223, here you too!

HbwvaR0053v6ZBMW

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## sintec187 (Jan 25, 2015)

Could you please help unlock my administrative bios password..                               System number:        2PSVWN1-2A7B

Thanks a Billion if it works.If not just a million for trying.lol


----------



## DonMiha (Jan 25, 2015)

BMBF2N1-2A7B
Password G38Dd70P9EjLqX41 is incorrect((


----------



## aci2223 (Jan 26, 2015)

thanks, but the password don't work


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 26, 2015)

sintec187 said:


> Could you please help unlock my administrative bios password..                               System number:        2PSVWN1-2A7B
> Thanks a Billion if it works.If not just a million for trying.lol


Sintec, try this code:

e20Eq2NHAJ0f5kLr

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 26, 2015)

DonMiha said:


> BMBF2N1-2A7B
> Password G38Dd70P9EjLqX41 is incorrect((


Hww, too bad.  Just try all the notes in my signature below.

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 26, 2015)

aci2223 said:


> thanks, but the password don't work


Bummer.  Try all the steps in my signature..

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## aci2223 (Jan 26, 2015)

i sent you one pictures, with the message - after password


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 26, 2015)

aci2223 said:


> i sent you one pictures, with the message - after password


ACI, thanks for the picture.  Did you try this:

To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice (you will not see characters typed..

Loves.


----------



## DonMiha (Jan 26, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Hww, too bad.  Just try all the notes in my signature below.
> 
> Loves.
> -*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
> ...



Thanks for trying, I will wait for more passwords.


----------



## aci2223 (Jan 27, 2015)

Went hotkey. Many thanks. You're the best.


----------



## LordKnut (Jan 27, 2015)

@Loves:
I've got an Latitude E4300 - C11LP4J-2A7B with BIOS A06 (downgraded by A21 i think)

I already tried these reset-codes:

Dell by hdd serial number old  nnnnn4yy
Dell by serial number  fOR9Q5tYv47qqzJd
Dell by hdd serial number new  fj2hvgg4
  4xawopo7
  3XfnS5b39JdV1SUb
  eqtewvjz

I also used them with the hints in your signature ... happening nothing ... any tips or other codes??

Thx, Knut.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 27, 2015)

LordKnut said:


> @Loves:
> I've got an Latitude E4300 - C11LP4J-2A7B with BIOS A06 (downgraded by A21 i think)
> I already tried these reset-codes:
> Dell by hdd serial number old  nnnnn4yy
> ...


Knut, the code *fOR9Q5tYv47qqzJd* is the right one.   The rest are for the HDD if it was locked.  One thing, though you did it already, is the "To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice (you will not see characters typed" trick.  I have seen that work a few times.

Good luck!

Loves.


----------



## LordKnut (Jan 28, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Knut, the code *fOR9Q5tYv47qqzJd* is the right one.   The rest are for the HDD if it was locked.  One thing, though you did it already, is the "To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice (you will not see characters typed" trick.  I have seen that work a few times.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Loves.



Thanks for the quick reply! I will give it another try and let you know the result.


----------



## tazman321 (Jan 29, 2015)

HAVE A DELL E6400

CB786L1-1F5A

BIOS LOCKED ANY HELP


----------



## Svetoslav Iliev (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello 
I have Dell E6510 
System number: B7WMZN1-2A7B

BIOS Locked / Administrative password


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2015)

tazman321 said:


> HAVE A DELL E6400
> CB786L1-1F5A
> BIOS LOCKED ANY HELP


TazMan, I have never been able to help/get a code for 1F5A errors.  Try contacting Dell.  If you are the owner and/or can provide a bill of sale, I have heard stories of Tech Support helping.  Good luck.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2015)

Svetoslav Iliev said:


> Hello
> I have Dell E6510
> System number: B7WMZN1-2A7B
> BIOS Locked / Administrative password


Svetoslav, her eyou go:

MRd4NfmAa63Iyf6R

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## Svetoslav Iliev (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello Sir ,

MRd4NfmAa63Iyf6R

Does not work 
I ve tried everything


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2015)

Svetoslav Iliev said:


> Hello Sir ,
> MRd4NfmAa63Iyf6R
> Does not work
> I ve tried everything


Bummer.  Sometimes, this (To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice) works.  Oh, you will not see the characters being typed.
Loves.


----------



## Svetoslav Iliev (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 29, 2015)

Svetoslav Iliev said:


> View attachment 62231


Svetoslav, make sure you are using a QWERTY keyboard and you may want to copy the code to Notepad to make sure you are entering the code correctly, just as you see it.  Plus, the 5th character from the end is a lowercase letter L.

Loves.


----------



## maqa lilar (Jan 30, 2015)

Hallo

Dell E5410, service tag: 8L12QP1-2A7B needs a BIOS password. Could  you help me please?

Thanks a lot.

Maqa Lilar


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jan 31, 2015)

maqa lilar said:


> Hallo
> Dell E5410, service tag: 8L12QP1-2A7B needs a BIOS password. Could  you help me please?
> Thanks a lot.
> Maqa Lilar


Maqa, here you go Brah:

6ebCOO2W8hoOa9dF

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## maqa lilar (Feb 1, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Maqa, here you go Brah:
> 
> 6ebCOO2W8hoOa9dF
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your time brother, but it didn't work, tried with external keyboard too... :-(


----------



## shawn (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm really needing help with a Dell Service Tag 4GY44G1 (It's a latitude D830).

Recently purchased from a pawn shop that said they lost the bios password. It reads error code # 4GY44G1-595B

Any help would be very much appreciated I can't seem to figure it out on my own:/ And I believe the reset password is computer specific,Please help! Thanks


----------



## shawn (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 2, 2015)

shawn said:


> View attachment 62343


Shawn, try this code:

ppet6ovp

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-if the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed


----------



## shawn (Feb 2, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Shawn, try this code:
> 
> ppet6ovp
> 
> ...


Awesome that was it,Thank you so much!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 2, 2015)

shawn said:


> Awesome that was it,Thank you so much!


Shawn, you got it Brah.  Shaka!
Loves.


----------



## Mark Smith (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi there, thanks for all the help you are providing!
I have a Dell Latitude D430, HP9MYD1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 4, 2015)

Mark Smith said:


> Hi there, thanks for all the help you are providing!
> I have a Dell Latitude D430, HP9MYD1-595B


Mark, see if this code works:

oj4f1xgw

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Mark Smith (Feb 4, 2015)

BAM! POW! Totally worked, no CTRL + Double tap Enter required. Thanks again! 

NOTE: Once past the lock screen, I had to go into the BIOS, and under Security, use the code I got here once more, to blank out the password!


----------



## JIM VILLEGAS (Feb 4, 2015)

bigdady48 said:


> Here it is.


----------



## JIM VILLEGAS (Feb 4, 2015)

HI EVERYONE SOS ON BSZVZ91-595B SETUP BIOS PWD? GOODLUCK TO ALL  AND GOD BLESS


----------



## ronbryson (Feb 4, 2015)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...


----------



## ronbryson (Feb 4, 2015)

#F4XGFQ1-2A7B ?????


----------



## JIM VILLEGAS (Feb 5, 2015)

HI EVERYONE SOS ON BSZVZ91-595B SETUP BIOS PWD? GOODLUCK TO ALL AND GOD BLESS


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 5, 2015)

Mark Smith said:


> BAM! POW! Totally worked, no CTRL + Double tap Enter required. Thanks again!
> 
> NOTE: Once past the lock screen, I had to go into the BIOS, and under Security, use the code I got here once more, to blank out the password!


Mark, awesome Brah!
Thanks for the tip on clearing the password under Security settings.  I work on these things all day and forgot this.  In fact, I just put that "tip" in my signature.
Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 5, 2015)

JIM VILLEGAS said:


> HI EVERYONE SOS ON BSZVZ91-595B SETUP BIOS PWD? GOODLUCK TO ALL  AND GOD BLESS


Jim, try this code:

lakfqzfb

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 5, 2015)

ronbryson said:


> #F4XGFQ1-2A7B ?????


Ron, try this code:

h5i50H67h8Ym08dz

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## tnicodemos (Feb 5, 2015)

hi, please  i need password for this dell inspiron tag #GY2NPQ1-595B 

thanks


----------



## kclinda (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello:
TAG: 5VG6Y3F2-2A7B

Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 5, 2015)

tnicodemos said:


> hi, please  i need password for this dell inspiron tag #GY2NPQ1-595B
> thanks


TNicos, try this code:

pfwn2sye

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 5, 2015)

kclinda said:


> Hello:
> TAG: 5VG6Y3F2-2A7B
> Thanks!


KCLinda, there seems to be an extra character in your code.  Could you double check your code and reply?

Loves.


----------



## Webapotamus (Feb 5, 2015)

I need 3, they are  46181P1-2A7B/8F281P1-2A7B/6K081P1-2A7B.
Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 5, 2015)

Webapotamus said:


> I need 3, they are  46181P1-2A7B/8F281P1-2A7B/6K081P1-2A7B.
> Thanks


Web,

Here you go:
46181P1-2A7B  ==  1Zu9qsOCTN7CIMk4
8F281P1-2A7B  ==  m1hT7u7hCDQHt1d7
6K081P1-2A7B  ==  sDrDXQwIUrYgy774

Loves.
-*PLEASE* let me/us know the code worked, if they *DO NOT* work:
-Try an external keyboard and/or Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them
-To clear the code, type the code you received press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## kclinda (Feb 5, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> KCLinda, there seems to be an extra character in your code.  Could you double check your code and reply?
> 
> Loves.


Let me attach an image:


----------



## Webapotamus (Feb 5, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Web,
> 
> Here you go:
> 46181P1-2A7B  ==  1Zu9qsOCTN7CIMk4
> ...



None of these worked, Thanks for trying,


----------



## JIM VILLEGAS (Feb 6, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jim, try this code:
> 
> lakfqzfb
> 
> ...





LovesFLSun said:


> Jim, try this code:
> 
> lakfqzfb
> 
> ...



.YES IT WORK !!! LOVE U LOVEFLSUN!!THANK YOU AFTER 3 WEEKS OF STRESS SEARCHING FINALLY.THANKS TO ALL THE MEMBERS! MORE POWER 2 TECHPOWERUP.COM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 6, 2015)

JIM VILLEGAS said:


> .YES IT WORK !!! LOVE U LOVEFLSUN!!THANK YOU AFTER 3 WEEKS OF STRESS SEARCHING FINALLY.THANKS TO ALL THE MEMBERS! MORE POWER 2 TECHPOWERUP.COM!!!!!!!!!


You are very welcome Jim!  Just spread the word.  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 6, 2015)

kclinda said:


> Let me attach an image:


KCLinda, ah.  The stars are important.  Give this HDD code a try:

20o43cyjL1E5O8wY

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 6, 2015)

Webapotamus said:


> None of these worked, Thanks for trying,


Web, if you want to, reply with pictures of each code.  I double-checked each.  Copy the received codes into Notepad and make sure you are typing the correct characters and be sure you are using a QWERTY keyboard.

Loves.


----------



## Long Nguyen (Feb 7, 2015)

Please help me with my Dell Laptop E4310 and System Number: 61W6LN1-2A7B

Thank you so much.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 7, 2015)

Long Nguyen said:


> Please help me with my Dell Laptop E4310 and System Number: 61W6LN1-2A7B
> 
> Thank you so much.


Long, try this code:

f5Jk7MsgJJPINw8p

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## captunastro (Feb 9, 2015)

*DPG2FN1-2A7B*


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 9, 2015)

captunastro said:


> *DPG2FN1-2A7B*


Here you go Cpt'n:

aqp5eoXAKFrUkaUy

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## maqa lilar (Feb 9, 2015)

maqa lilar said:


> Thank you very much for your time brother, but it didn't work, tried with external keyboard too... :-(
> 
> View attachment 62310



Any hope for me sir? I really hate this fxxking BIOS. It has blocked everything that I couldn't even boot anything from CD-driver.  ::: -(


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 9, 2015)

maqa lilar said:


> Any hope for me sir? I really hate this fxxking BIOS. It has blocked everything that I couldn't even boot anything from CD-driver.  ::: -(


Hmm,

6ebCOO2W8hoOa9dF

is the unlock code I get.  One "trick" I have heard that works is entering the code in the field to unlock it, holding the CTRL key and pressing the ENTER key twice.  I think on an earlier post, I posted directions to go back to an earlier BIOS revision.  Thoes steps I have not personally tried, but they may work.

Sorry I cannot be of more assistance.  Good luck!  Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## kalessine (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi!
Another request please...
#34CPTP1-2A7B
Thanks!


----------



## Long Nguyen (Feb 10, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Long, try this code:
> 
> f5Jk7MsgJJPINw8p
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your time brother, but it didn't work, tried with external keyboard too


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 10, 2015)

kalessine said:


> Hi!
> Another request please...
> #34CPTP1-2A7B
> Thanks!


Kalessine, try this code:

ru6xyioWCeAMxcA4

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## captunastro (Feb 10, 2015)

_dell precision 6500 DPG2FN1-2A7B. Please and thank you_


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 10, 2015)

captunastro said:


> _dell precision 6500 DPG2FN1-2A7B. Please and thank you_


Second reply:

Here you go Cpt'n:

aqp5eoXAKFrUkaUy

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## maqa lilar (Feb 10, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Hmm,
> 
> 6ebCOO2W8hoOa9dF
> 
> ...



You know what Brah?! It worked !!! This "trick" worked for me !!! You are awesome Brah, love you. I can finally use my laptop freely.

Wish you all the best my brother!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 11, 2015)

maqa lilar said:


> You know what Brah?! It worked !!! This "trick" worked for me !!! You are awesome Brah, love you. I can finally use my laptop freely.
> 
> Wish you all the best my brother!


Maqa!  So glad it worked for you!!  Shaka and Hang loose!!


----------



## abadyzbady (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

I got the same problem. 

My laptop is: Dell Inspiron N5010.
B61SDL1 | Express Service Code: 24310406341.

Please help.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 11, 2015)

abadyzbady said:


> Hi,
> I got the same problem.
> My laptop is: Dell Inspiron N5010.
> B61SDL1 | Express Service Code: 24310406341.
> Please help.


Abadyzbaby, can you reply with a picture of the screen with the error?  Thanks!  Loves.


----------



## Eder Tallmann (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello good day'm new to the forum and as here in my town is hard information and solutions we refer to the friend to help me with my password my dell ... thank you ... THANK YOU EXCUSE # GHTWMX1-1D3B The TRANSLATOR


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 11, 2015)

Eder Tallmann said:


> Hello good day'm new to the forum and as here in my town is hard information and solutions we refer to the friend to help me with my password my dell ... thank you ... THANK YOU EXCUSE # GHTWMX1-1D3B The TRANSLATOR


Eder, we do not have codes for 1D3B service tags.    Just 595B and 2A7B.  Sorry and good luck!  Loves.


----------



## Toniaa (Feb 11, 2015)

I've same problema with DELL E6500.
GFQGN4J-1F5A
Please help with BIOS password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 12, 2015)

Toniaa said:


> I've same problema with DELL E6500.
> GFQGN4J-1F5A
> Please help with BIOS password.


Toniaa, we do not have codes for 1F5A service tags. Just 595B and 2A7B. Sorry and good luck! Loves.


----------



## abadyzbady (Feb 12, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Abadyzbaby, can you reply with a picture of the screen with the error?  Thanks!  Loves.


Sure 

The picture is uploaded, please check it.
It is from the BIOS screen.

Many thanks.


----------



## Wil Gardner (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Dell M4500 that I got at auction, part of a large lot, and the BIOS is locked.  The system number is:  111VMN1-2A7B is there anyone that can help?  Thanks.


----------



## AJKJKOPP (Feb 12, 2015)

Dell Inspiron 1525 #CFL7ZG1-595B 
Need BIOS Password?
Anyone? 
Thanks in advance.........................


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 12, 2015)

abadyzbady said:


> Sure
> The picture is uploaded, please check it.
> It is from the BIOS screen.
> Many thanks.


Abadyzbady, I meant to ask for the error code on the screen.  Does the error say B61SDL1-595B or B61SDL1-2A7B?

B61SDL1-595B  - the code is:  nv5s5ch3
B61SDL1-2A7B  - the code is: rb7ML6Pln7K0W4DB

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 12, 2015)

Wil Gardner said:


> I have a Dell M4500 that I got at auction, part of a large lot, and the BIOS is locked.  The system number is:  111VMN1-2A7B is there anyone that can help?  Thanks.


Wil, your code is:

74zrSA04g7ElXP7y

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 12, 2015)

AJKJKOPP said:


> Dell Inspiron 1525 #CFL7ZG1-595B
> Need BIOS Password?
> Anyone?
> Thanks in advance.........................


Ajkjkopp, try this code..

u7lx4hag

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Wil Gardner (Feb 13, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Wil, your code is:
> 
> 74zrSA04g7ElXP7y
> 
> ...




The code did not work it says " incorrect password entered" when I press "OK" it goes back to the password screen.  The laptop is not up and running so no screen shot.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2015)

Wil Gardner said:


> The code did not work it says " incorrect password entered" when I press "OK" it goes back to the password screen.  The laptop is not up and running so no screen shot.


Will, try this:

To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## tun-man (Feb 13, 2015)

Please help me with my Dell Laptop E6410 and System Number: 2X3DLM1-2A7B
THANKS)))


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2015)

tun-man said:


> Please help me with my Dell Laptop E6410 and System Number: 2X3DLM1-2A7B
> THANKS)))


TunMan, try this code:

RWovWgWxldg6uVBc

Loves,
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## AJKJKOPP (Feb 13, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ajkjkopp, try this code..
> 
> u7lx4hag
> 
> ...




Thanks Again.
This code worked for the BIOS .
I have now the HDD password / #XHY08619254-595B ?
Can I bypass this or is another/different password required?


----------



## Wil Gardner (Feb 13, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Will, try this:
> 
> To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
> 
> ...



I tried that with external keyboard also.  still says incorrect password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2015)

AJKJKOPP said:


> Thanks Again.
> This code worked for the BIOS .
> I have now the HDD password / #XHY08619254-595B ?
> Can I bypass this or is another/different password required?


AJKJKopp, you'll need this password:

y88d6hz2

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2015)

Wil Gardner said:


> I tried that with external keyboard also.  still says incorrect password.


Will, bummer.  Just for fun, could you reply with a picture of the screen with the error on it?  Thanks!  Loves.


----------



## tun-man (Feb 13, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> TunMan, try this code:
> 
> RWovWgWxldg6uVBc
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! You really help me!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 13, 2015)

tun-man said:


> Thank you so much! You really help me!!


You got it Brah!  Hang Loose!!  Loves.


----------



## AJKJKOPP (Feb 13, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ajkjkopp, try this code..
> 
> u7lx4hag
> 
> ...





LovesFLSun said:


> AJKJKopp, you'll need this password:
> 
> y88d6hz2
> 
> ...




Yes it Did! 
Saved me the effort of reformatting the HDD and reinstalling the OS......
Thanks, 
AJKJ


----------



## AJKJKOPP (Feb 13, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ajkjkopp, try this code..
> 
> u7lx4hag
> 
> ...





LovesFLSun said:


> AJKJKopp, you'll need this password:
> 
> y88d6hz2
> 
> ...




Yes that's it! Worked and saved a reformat and reinstall.....Thanks again......AJKJ


----------



## Mezer9 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dell Latitude D630

#HYJG93J-595B

Thanks


----------



## Easa (Feb 14, 2015)

Dell Precision M4500 

BIOS: A07

Service Tag: CDRG5R1
Asset Tag: None
Ownership Tag: None

Can you help me please? I need to change bios settings but i cant go in


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 14, 2015)

Mezer9 said:


> Dell Latitude D630
> #HYJG93J-595B
> Thanks


Mezer, I love the D630! Here you go, try this code:

fo1z9f04

Loves.
Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Easa (Feb 14, 2015)

And i forgot, system number: CDRG5R1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 14, 2015)

AJKJKOPP said:


> Yes that's it! Worked and saved a reformat and reinstall.....Thanks again......AJKJ


You got it Brah!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 14, 2015)

Easa said:


> And i forgot, system number: CDRG5R1-2A7B


Easa, funny, i was going to ask you that... Try this code:

LPiOJSJZnsnu7K5R

Loves.
Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Easa (Feb 14, 2015)

Worked like a charm. May your blades never dull.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 14, 2015)

Easa said:


> Worked like a charm. May your blades never dull.


Thanks Brah!! Hang Loose!!


----------



## Jeremiah Branch (Feb 14, 2015)

hello please help
Dell N5030
#DRS31N1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 14, 2015)

Jeremiah Branch said:


> hello please help Dell N5030 #DRS31N1-595B


Jeremiah, try this code

oz808vyj

Loves.
Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Jeremiah Branch (Feb 14, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jeremiah, try this code
> 
> oz808vyj
> 
> ...


thanks, now asking for HDD PW


----------



## Jeremiah Branch (Feb 15, 2015)

Jeremiah Branch said:


> thanks, now asking for HDD PW



#5JDRZA49624-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 15, 2015)

Jeremiah Branch said:


> #5JDRZA49624-595B


Jeremiah, try this code:

6duz1s2s

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Jeremiah Branch (Feb 15, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Jeremiah, try this code:
> 
> 6duz1s2s
> 
> ...


thanks a million!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeremiah Branch said:


> thanks a million!


Jeremiah, you got it Brah!  Hang Loose and spread the word!  Loves.


----------



## Dylem29 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

I would like the bios password please,

#8FHHSJ1-595B

I think is a hard drive password.

Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylem29 said:


> Hi,
> I would like the bios password please,
> #8FHHSJ1-595B
> I think is a hard drive password.
> Thanks!


Dylem, here's both passwords:

*BIOS:*
kaar2sgq

*HDD:*
43rt07ch
dqcjf5cz
ZM4jzk9Z2196GY8S
ralnf1ad

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Dylem29 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks,

I should use the keypad for the numbers, or the numbers at the top of the keyboard?

Because all the code doesn't works. :/


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 17, 2015)

Dylem29 said:


> Thanks,
> I should use the keypad for the numbers, or the numbers at the top of the keyboard?
> Because all the code doesn't works. :/


Dylam, I always use the numbers above the letters.  Try this "trick"

To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice

Then try the HDD codes.

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Dylem29 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks, 

I'll try tomorrow (I'm not at work right now).


----------



## blacksuitt (Feb 17, 2015)

can you crack FXMT881-595B please?


----------



## Danie (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi,

I hope you are still available....

SvcTag: FMXDH4J-2A7B

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dylem29 (Feb 18, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Dylam, I always use the numbers above the letters.  Try this "trick"
> 
> To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
> 
> ...




The keyboard, is qwerty, or azerty?

EDIT: Yes,the keyboard mode was in qwerty.

the bios password works, thanks dude !


----------



## terta (Feb 18, 2015)

hello Dears,

I would need BIOS master codes for 3 laptops, since I cannot change to boot them from USB:
F2QCB4J-2A7B
1JN8ZM1-2A7B
CL1FJ4J-2A7B

thank you


----------



## blacksuitt (Feb 18, 2015)

nm, I can get my own passwords now.


----------



## terta (Feb 18, 2015)

blacksuitt said:


> nm, I can get my own passwords now.


can you tell me the source for it?
THX


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 18, 2015)

blacksuitt said:


> can you crack FXMT881-595B please?


BlackSuit, here's what I get:

exq5eves

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 18, 2015)

Danie said:


> Hi,
> I hope you are still available....
> SvcTag: FMXDH4J-2A7B
> Thanks in advance.


Danie, here's what I get:

F6VvhlU9V78Q11jd

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 18, 2015)

Dylem29 said:


> The keyboard, is qwerty, or azerty?
> EDIT: Yes,the keyboard mode was in qwerty.
> the bios password works, thanks dude !


You are very welcome!!  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 18, 2015)

terta said:


> hello Dears,
> I would need BIOS master codes for 3 laptops, since I cannot change to boot them from USB:
> F2QCB4J-2A7B
> 1JN8ZM1-2A7B
> ...


Terta,

Here's what I get:
*F2QCB4J-2A7B* - b1uFfZFf2965Pe3r
*1JN8ZM1-2A7B* - bWneR0o76o75LF47
*CL1FJ4J-2A7B* - A4xk06NTWZbf8rsu

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## terta (Feb 18, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Terta,
> 
> Here's what I get:
> *F2QCB4J-2A7B* - b1uFfZFf2965Pe3r
> ...



Thank you, I'll try them tomorrow and give you feedback


----------



## wolverine (Feb 19, 2015)

Need help regarding the following service tag administrator password
*D82QZJ1-595B*

Thanks....


----------



## Danie (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks, will try it.


----------



## terta (Feb 19, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Terta,
> 
> Here's what I get:
> *F2QCB4J-2A7B* - b1uFfZFf2965Pe3r
> ...



Works like a charm  thank you!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 20, 2015)

terta said:


> Works like a charm  thank you!


Terta, you got it!  Spread the word!  Loves.


----------



## wolverine (Feb 20, 2015)

LovesFLSun,  can you please help me with the bios password?

Service tag is D82QZJ1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 21, 2015)

wolverine said:


> LovesFLSun,  can you please help me with the bios password?
> Service tag is D82QZJ1-595B


Wolverine, here's what I get:

4zudu0ax

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## wolverine (Feb 21, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Wolverine, here's what I get:
> 
> 4zudu0ax
> 
> ...


Thank you LovesFLSun. I tried that earlier which was *4zudu0ax* but it did not work for me. 
Any other solution?


----------



## alice98 (Feb 21, 2015)

Greetings!

Seeking unlock code for Inspiron 1545
  J32DHL1-595B

Hoping you can help out..


----------



## wolverine (Feb 21, 2015)

alice98 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Seeking unlock code for Inspiron 1545
> J32DHL1-595B
> ...


Alice98, your password is

*i8mikj4z*

Hope this is what you have been looking for.


----------



## alice98 (Feb 21, 2015)

wolverine said:


> Alice98, your password is
> 
> *i8mikj4z*
> 
> Hope this is what you have been looking for.



Wolverine, that worked flawlessly.. Many many thanks..


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 21, 2015)

wolverine said:


> Thank you LovesFLSun. I tried that earlier which was *4zudu0ax* but it did not work for me.
> Any other solution?


Wolverine, what I have seen been working recently is:

To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice

Loves.


----------



## wolverine (Feb 22, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Wolverine, what I have seen been working recently is:
> 
> To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
> 
> Loves.


LovesFLSun, I tried what you had asked me to do but this is a very persistent laptop.

After trying it three times, it just shuts down.

Still no luck after trying it several times like you had told me.


----------



## mikec23 (Feb 22, 2015)

hello,
seeking bios password for service tag DYPW0N1-595B, machine is a dell inspiron n5030.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## wolverine (Feb 22, 2015)

mikec23 said:


> hello,
> seeking bios password for service tag DYPW0N1-595B, machine is a dell inspiron n5030.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Mike, maybe this will be of some help to you. Password is 

*jcz9bvj1*


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 23, 2015)

wolverine said:


> LovesFLSun, I tried what you had asked me to do but this is a very persistent laptop.
> 
> After trying it three times, it just shuts down.
> 
> Still no luck after trying it several times like you had told me.


Hmm, sorry to hear that.  Could you reply with a picture of the error on the screen.  Not like I don't believe you, but I have seen a character mistyped.  Just a thought.
Loves.


----------



## tpetr (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello,
seeking for HDD password.. SN is #TNEAZ806730-2A7B. Notebook service tag is 6Z5BVM1. Dell Latitude E6410
Thx


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 24, 2015)

tpetr said:


> Hello,
> seeking for HDD password.. SN is #TNEAZ806730-2A7B. Notebook service tag is 6Z5BVM1. Dell Latitude E6410
> Thx


TPetr, try this code:

*q5mRuW1vNTufd1es*

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## ryath33 (Feb 24, 2015)

*need 2 passwords 1st FF9QXJ1-595B 
2nd 1P43QC1-595B*


----------



## hbird (Feb 24, 2015)

My system no is 7FJJBC1-595B. Dell d620. Request password.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 24, 2015)

ryath33 said:


> *need 2 passwords 1st FF9QXJ1-595B
> 2nd 1P43QC1-595B*


Ryath, here's thecodes I get:
FF9QXJ1-595B - _*5fgk3kxl*_
1P43QC1-595B - _*xgv7iv6e
*_
Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 24, 2015)

hbird said:


> My system no is 7FJJBC1-595B. Dell d620. Request password.


HBird, here's the code I get:

7FJJBC1-595B -  *cpnfitju
*
Loves*.*
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## edubya (Feb 27, 2015)

Are you able to help with 1D3B tags?


I need help with 1X0WSR1-1D3B

Thanks


----------



## bbalsam09 (Feb 27, 2015)

Seeking BIOS password for this system 9D5B9H1-595B

I would greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 28, 2015)

edubya said:


> Are you able to help with 1D3B tags?
> I need help with 1X0WSR1-1D3B
> Thanks


EDubya, sorry I do not have codes for the 1D3B tags.  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Feb 28, 2015)

bbalsam09 said:


> Seeking BIOS password for this system 9D5B9H1-595B
> I would greatly appreciate the help!


BBalsam, here you go.  Try this code:

xfz6d88r

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## fanoofez (Mar 2, 2015)

Could you help with a password for 125YT2J-595B?

Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 2, 2015)

fanoofez said:


> Could you help with a password for 125YT2J-595B?
> Thanks!


Fanoofez, try this code:

q5ajkp2n

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## fanoofez (Mar 2, 2015)

Worked brilliantly. Thank you!


----------



## liss420 (Mar 3, 2015)

Need your help with the password for 4N3VKC1-595B please???


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 3, 2015)

liss420 said:


> Need your help with the password for 4N3VKC1-595B please???


Liss, try this code:

ezy4tmi5

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## liss420 (Mar 3, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Liss, try this code:
> 
> ezy4tmi5
> 
> ...


You are amazing!!! Lol thank you so very much!


----------



## bbalsam09 (Mar 3, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> BBalsam, here you go.  Try this code:
> 
> xfz6d88r
> 
> ...



Thanks LovesFLSun! The code work, but followed up with the following:

"Hard-disk #***5RF47SEL-595B, the system Primary HDD, is protected by a password authentication system.
You cannot access data on this hard drive without the correct password.

Please type in the hard-drive password and press <Enter>"


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 3, 2015)

bbalsam09 said:


> Thanks LovesFLSun! The code work, but followed up with the following:
> "Hard-disk #***5RF47SEL-595B, the system Primary HDD, is protected by a password authentication system.
> You cannot access data on this hard drive without the correct password.
> Please type in the hard-drive password and press <Enter>"


BBalsam, try this code for the HDD:

gjjv4kz0

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Rhoda (Mar 3, 2015)

need your help  with the password for G2Q8LH1-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 4, 2015)

Rhoda said:


> need your help  with the password for G2Q8LH1-595B


Rhoda, here, try this code:

9ln42ttl

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## BAH200018 (Mar 4, 2015)

HI I have tried everything. hirens, dogberts blog, no avail.

4VJY1N1-2A7B


----------



## Rhoda (Mar 4, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Liss, try this code:
> 
> ezy4tmi5
> 
> ...





Hi
tried the code and its not working.I am getting this message
*This computer system,#*******-595B,is protected by a password authentication system.you cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.*

 G2Q8LH1 this is my service tag no


















LovesFLSun said:


> Rhoda, here, try this code:
> 
> 9ln42ttl
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhoda (Mar 4, 2015)

Rhoda said:


> Hi
> tried the code and its not working.I am getting this message
> *This computer system,#*******-595B,is protected by a password authentication system.you cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.*
> 
> G2Q8LH1 this is my service tag no G2Q8LH1


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 4, 2015)

BAH200018 said:


> HI I have tried everything. hirens, dogberts blog, no avail.
> 4VJY1N1-2A7B


BAH, try this code:

0ELTn0faz0mO1q4f

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 4, 2015)

Rhoda said:


> Hi
> tried the code and its not working.I am getting this message
> *This computer system,#*******-595B,is protected by a password authentication system.you cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.*
> G2Q8LH1 this is my service tag no


Rhoda,

I am understanding that the code is not working? Could you reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the error on it? Thanks! Loves.


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 4, 2015)

FT58WL1-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 4, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> FT58WL1-2A7B


Wyatt, usually people ask for the password..  LOL  Just giving you a hard time, plus I thought it was funny....  Try this code:

yGN1x074jqYDXcHv

Have fun typing that one in!

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you, I used hirens and got that only problem i had was using a g for the q and your post helped point that out. 

My other question would be the extended bios option in the boot menu has a password and it's different. What is that?


----------



## paragod22 (Mar 6, 2015)

Password for f36v2n1-2a7b


----------



## SlayerTXP (Mar 6, 2015)

Locksmith,

May I have the pass for F80LSP1-2A7B ?  Please and thank you.


----------



## Sticky (Mar 7, 2015)

hello
is there a chance to get password for latitude e6220
5K57XP1-1D3B

thx in advance.


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 8, 2015)

@paragod22

r9Uy7P8Zq9xF5Dh1

@SlayerTXP

fzuvkG9WreEva711

@Sticky

Sorry I cannot do the 1D3B Bios, however when the original thread starter gets back maybe he can help you.

These passwords are case sensitive and I am just trying to help.


----------



## tripartist1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a modded bios on an e1505. System number is: 
GJD3V91-595B
Will the master password still work on a modded bios?

Also, I'm currently in a bad situation. I accidently set the wrong partition as active, and when I rebooted, it can't find boot manager. I tried using a windows repair disk but it doesn't see any HDD. It says to load drivers, but I don't have access to any other computer (typing this on my phone) to write to a removable drive. The bios is locked so I had to remove the hard drive to get it to boot from the disk, and I don't see any extra hard drive options in the bios. What do I do in this situation? Are the chipsets drivers in the recovery disks driverstore/repository (I made it myself from this same PC)? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 9, 2015)

tripartist1 said:


> I have a modded bios on an e1505. System number is:
> GJD3V91-595B
> Will the master password still work on a modded bios?
> 
> Also, I'm currently in a bad situation. I accidently set the wrong partition as active, and when I rebooted, it can't find boot manager. I tried using a windows repair disk but it doesn't see any HDD. It says to load drivers, but I don't have access to any other computer (typing this on my phone) to write to a removable drive. The bios is locked so I had to remove the hard drive to get it to boot from the disk, and I don't see any extra hard drive options in the bios. What do I do in this situation? Are the chipsets drivers in the recovery disks driverstore/repository (I made it myself from this same PC)? Any help would be greatly appreciated!




vazn2jbv

As is, that's the code I get for you're machine.

Also only way I can think of doing this it to get access to another computer and either make a USB hirens 15.2 or burn it to a disk. Boot it to mini windows xp, Then you right click the My Computer on the desktop, go to manage, and then mark the right partition as active. Whichever way you do it though you will need access to another computer.


----------



## tripartist1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> vazn2jbv
> 
> As is, that's the code I get for you're machine.
> 
> Also only way I can think of doing this it to get access to another computer and either make a USB hirens 15.2 or burn it to a disk. Boot it to mini windows xp, Then you right click the My Computer on the desktop, go to manage, and then mark the right partition as active. Whichever way you do it though you will need access to another computer.



 Wow! Quick reply, and the code worked perfectly!
Many thanks!

I was afraid of that. Looks like I'll be making a trip to a friends house tomorrow. Appreciate the help tremendously!


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 9, 2015)

tripartist1 said:


> Wow! Quick reply, and the code worked perfectly!
> Many thanks!
> 
> I was afraid of that. Looks like I'll be making a trip to a friends house tomorrow. Appreciate the help tremendously!


Haha I'm just trying to help. Your welcome.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 11, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> Thank you, I used hirens and got that only problem i had was using a g for the q and your post helped point that out.
> 
> My other question would be the extended bios option in the boot menu has a password and it's different. What is that?


Wyatt, I am not familiar with that BIOS option.  What model of laptop?  Loves.


----------



## AndreaB (Mar 11, 2015)

@LovesFLSun or maybe New Member @Wyatt

Tried doing the CMOS reset ... didn't work.
I never set the password.

Please help?  Much appreciated 

#97QJKJ1-595B

___________________________________________
EDIT:  NVM, I got it guys (^_^)
6wyujghh


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 12, 2015)

AndreaB said:


> @LovesFLSun or maybe New Member @Wyatt
> 
> Tried doing the CMOS reset ... didn't work.  I never set the password.  Please help?  Much appreciated
> #97QJKJ1-595B
> ...


Andrea, yep, that's what I got:  6wyujghh

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## kbrckac (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a locked Dell D630 I need a bios password for Please.
Service Tag: HM3ZXF1-595B

Thank,

Ken


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 14, 2015)

kbrckac said:


> I have a locked Dell D630 I need a bios password for Please.
> Service Tag: HM3ZXF1-595B
> Thank,
> Ken


Ken try this code:

4ap6e1nr

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## kbrckac (Mar 14, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ken try this code:
> 
> 4ap6e1nr
> 
> ...



Loves

Thank you for the quick response! Unfortunately that did not work. I tried both with the laptop keyboard and an usb  keyboard with press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice and just ENTER By its-self. The laptop is a co-workers old company laptop they told him he could use but the would not support it any longer. My guess is maybe they installed a custom firmware that does not recognize the password? I am attaching a photo of the screen after entering the password. Thank You,  Ken


----------



## badagry001 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dell e6410

System number 51HWQM1-2A7B


----------



## SkinDeep (Mar 14, 2015)

Hallo

My Code

80H8LRKA-2A7B

Thx a lot


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 16, 2015)

kbrckac said:


> Loves
> 
> Thank you for the quick response! Unfortunately that did not work. I tried both with the laptop keyboard and an usb  keyboard with press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice and just ENTER By its-self. The laptop is a co-workers old company laptop they told him he could use but the would not support it any longer. My guess is maybe they installed a custom firmware that does not recognize the password? I am attaching a photo of the screen after entering the password. Thank You,  KenView attachment 63362


Ken, thanks for the picture.  I get the same code:  4ap6e1nr
4 - NUMBER 4
a - lowercase LETTER a
p - lowercase LETTER p
6 - NUMBER 6
e - lowercase LETTER e
1 - NUMBER 1
n - lowercase LETTER n
r - lowercase LETTER r

Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 16, 2015)

badagry001 said:


> Dell e6410
> System number 51HWQM1-2A7B


Bad, try this code:

eq5i9k4EJiwg31WG

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 16, 2015)

SkinDeep said:


> Hallo
> My Code
> 80H8LRKA-2A7B
> Thx a lot


Skin, I do not get a code back to give you.  Can you look at the error again, I think you may have one too many characters.

Loves.


----------



## kbrckac (Mar 17, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ken, thanks for the picture.  I get the same code:  4ap6e1nr
> 4 - NUMBER 4
> a - lowercase LETTER a
> p - lowercase LETTER p
> ...



Loves

Thanks again! The only one I was not positive about wad the Number 1 or letter L, I had tried both with no luck.
Thank you for double checking the password and making sure I am typing the correct numbers or letters. Bummer this one will not unlock. Too bad there is no hardware method to clear the password.

Thank you very much,

Ken


----------



## IonNuke (Mar 17, 2015)

Would these code generating methods also work main admin password lock outs?

I know a lot of users have the grey doom screen but i have more of a user interface-like screen.

System Number:  D2890P1-2A7B

http://gyazo.com/0bb9f1f058933a1ea691c29819e232bd


----------



## Do Hong Hai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Locksmith,
I have a Dell D630 service tag is 32RKQ1S-595B

Can you help me with this? I will be forever greatful. Thank you so much.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 17, 2015)

IonNuke said:


> Would these code generating methods also work main admin password lock outs?
> I know a lot of users have the grey doom screen but i have more of a user interface-like screen.
> System Number:  D2890P1-2A7B
> http://gyazo.com/0bb9f1f058933a1ea691c29819e232bd


Ion, try this code:

U0taC09HE1raZWkc

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 17, 2015)

Do Hong Hai said:


> Hi Locksmith,
> I have a Dell D630 service tag is 32RKQ1S-595B
> Can you help me with this? I will be forever greatful. Thank you so much.


Do, try this code:

zcz8tf0c

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 17, 2015)

kbrckac said:


> Loves
> Thanks again! The only one I was not positive about wad the Number 1 or letter L, I had tried both with no luck.
> Thank you for double checking the password and making sure I am typing the correct numbers or letters. Bummer this one will not unlock. Too bad there is no hardware method to clear the password.
> Thank you very much,
> Ken


Ken, I forget the "history" of this machine, but sometimes Dell Tech Support can assist if you happen to have proof of ownership.  The link for the USA is:

http://www.dell.com/support/retail/us/en/19/ownershiptransfer/IdentifySystem

Loves.


----------



## IonNuke (Mar 17, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Ion, try this code:
> 
> U0taC09HE1raZWkc
> 
> ...


Excellent! Indeed it does work.  Thank you.  

Guess that answers my question as the same type of screen


----------



## ewagg99 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got an Inspiron system # DL0KVJ1-595B can you help?! Thanks!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 18, 2015)

ewagg99 said:


> I've got an Inspiron system # DL0KVJ1-595B can you help?! Thanks!


EWagg99, try this code:

9ydpygf4

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## ewagg99 (Mar 18, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> EWagg99, try this code:
> 
> 9ydpygf4
> 
> ...




Loves-

That worked great! But now the dang hard drive is also protected with a password! Any suggestions?

Thanks again.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 18, 2015)

ewagg99 said:


> Loves-
> That worked great! But now the dang hard drive is also protected with a password! Any suggestions?
> Thanks again.


Is there a code on the screen?


----------



## Eder Tallmann (Mar 19, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Eder, we do not have codes for 1D3B service tags.    Just 595B and 2A7B.  Sorry and good luck!  Loves.



thank you !!!


----------



## Firewolf91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey, hoping to get the master password for my E5510.
ST: 3JVP5N1-2A7B

Thanks!


----------



## W1LD_TH1NG (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola,

Another request, please:

M4500, BMRH1P1-2A7B

Many, Many Thanks . . .


----------



## will-94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi
Can you help me for a DELL M90,
System Number: 5WHFC2J-595B
Thank

Will


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 20, 2015)

Firewolf91 said:


> Hey, hoping to get the master password for my E5510.
> ST: 3JVP5N1-2A7B
> Thanks!


Firewolf, here, try this code:

R7sK7hmvPTanZ1VP

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 20, 2015)

W1LD_TH1NG said:


> Hola,
> 
> Another request, please:
> 
> ...


W1ld_Thing, try this code:

0M6LYpMWbd7Ibgs2

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 20, 2015)

will-94 said:


> Hi
> Can you help me for a DELL M90,
> System Number: 5WHFC2J-595B
> Thank
> Will


Will, try this code:

0xlkb8g5

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Firewolf91 (Mar 20, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Firewolf, here, try this code:
> 
> R7sK7hmvPTanZ1VP
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, that did not work.
See image


----------



## alvarado155 (Mar 20, 2015)

FH2K412


----------



## W1LD_TH1NG (Mar 20, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> W1ld_Thing, try this code:
> 
> 0M6LYpMWbd7Ibgs2



Thank you so much, Worked a treat! . . . You need a Paypal button so I can donate you a coffee or beer


----------



## W1LD_TH1NG (Mar 20, 2015)

Firewolf91 said:


> View attachment 63525
> Unfortunately, that did not work.


Did you follow his instructions?


> -Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
> -All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
> -To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
> -After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
> ...


----------



## will-94 (Mar 20, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Will, try this code:
> 
> 0xlkb8g5




Thank you. It's a good code.


----------



## Firewolf91 (Mar 20, 2015)

W1LD_TH1NG said:


> Did you follow his instructions?



You know what, I skipped the step with holding CTRL and tapping Enter twice. I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## amigamax (Mar 20, 2015)

System number: 9GQ25L1-2A7B 
System Model: E6400

Thanks!  I work at a computer store & get DRMO computers frequently.  
Looking for the program to be able to do on my own: email windudes at yahoo 
D-Mil'd computers leave bios lock & prevent usb & DVD boot.  
Must use F12 and forced to use DVD or load in another machine..
thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 20, 2015)

amigamax said:


> System number: 9GQ25L1-2A7B
> System Model: E6400
> Thanks!  I work at a computer store & get DRMO computers frequently.
> Looking for the program to be able to do on my own: email windudes at yahoo
> ...


Amigamax, if you need a code (or list of the codes), just ask here.  Try this code for the one you asked for:

Vam0r0Y40C4t0Im4

Have fun typing that one in!  Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 20, 2015)

W1LD_TH1NG said:


> Thank you so much, Worked a treat! . . . You need a Paypal button so I can donate you a coffee or beer


Nah, don't drink either.  Just happy to "give back" to the IT community..  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 20, 2015)

alvarado155 said:


> FH2K412


Alvarado, Try these codes:

FH2K412-595B  -  ggr8eboc
FH2K412-2A7B  -  Z5501xa22r5cPv2e

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Firewolf91 (Mar 21, 2015)

W1LD_TH1NG said:


> Did you follow his instructions?




Haha, the trick to it was the one step I missed - hold CTRL and tap enter twice.
Thanks a ton!!


----------



## amigamax (Mar 21, 2015)

amigamax said:


> System number: 9GQ25L1-2A7B
> System Model: E6400
> 
> Thanks!  I work at a computer store & get DRMO computers frequently.
> ...



Worked after I used the CAPITAL "C".  Had to type again to clear password.  Worked

- Thanks!


----------



## alvarado155 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot for trying.I think I have to buy the MB for 95$ from Japan.do you think if I short out both BIOS chips at the same time it could work?


----------



## profwalken (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi ,
i Bought a second hand laptop and have no idea where to find the bios password from previous owner, so i need a code to unlock the setup for a dell M4500 laptop

Code displayed on bios screen : 7Z1NWN1-2A7B

thank you for your help.
Best regards
Profwalken


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 23, 2015)

alvarado155 said:


> Thanks a lot for trying.I think I have to buy the MB for 95$ from Japan.do you think if I short out both BIOS chips at the same time it could work?


Alvarado, not sure about that.  I would guess the replacement motherboard should not have a password set.  Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 23, 2015)

profwalken said:


> Hi ,
> i Bought a second hand laptop and have no idea where to find the bios password from previous owner, so i need a code to unlock the setup for a dell M4500 laptop
> Code displayed on bios screen : 7Z1NWN1-2A7B
> thank you for your help.
> ...


Profwalken, have fun typing in this code:

*s40hqMr8oLXRFCFG*

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## profwalken (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for your answer , finally i've got from the seller this morning a password and it was right on target, in spite of everything, thank you for your help.

Have a good day,
Profwalken
French user of an unlocked laptop


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 23, 2015)

profwalken said:


> Thank you for your answer , finally i've got from the seller this morning a password and it was right on target, in spite of everything, thank you for your help.
> Have a good day,
> Profwalken
> French user of an unlocked laptop


You got it Brah!!!  Shaka!


----------



## Kelly Hensley (Mar 25, 2015)

I work for a computer store here in Georgia and we get the E6400 and E6410 in alot and sometimes they have the bios locked code on them. I have two here:

System Number: BPB7WK1-2A7B
Model: Dell Latitude E6400

System Number: 14GNBP1-1F5A
Model: Dell Latitude E6410


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 25, 2015)

Kelly Hensley said:


> I work for a computer store here in Georgia and we get the E6400 and E6410 in alot and sometimes they have the bios locked code on them. I have two here:
> System Number: BPB7WK1-2A7B
> Model: Dell Latitude E6400
> System Number: 14GNBP1-1F5A
> Model: Dell Latitude E6410


Kelly, sorry, I do not have anything to unlock the 1F5A errors, but here's the 2A7B:

n7TpUBBpMtbR4470

Loves.  Howdy from Jacksonville, FL!
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Kelly Hensley (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the help with the E6400. I just did it and worked perfectly. I will contact you when there are others. Thanks again.


----------



## Christian Wagner (Mar 26, 2015)

Your help is highly appreciated ...

System Number: DMW7H4J-2A7B
Model: Dell Latitude E6500

Cheers, mate!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 26, 2015)

Christian Wagner said:


> Your help is highly appreciated ...
> System Number: DMW7H4J-2A7B
> Model: Dell Latitude E6500
> Cheers, mate!


Christian, WOAH NELLY!!!  Have fun typing this one in!

7awqQol4a0mEjx94

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Billy7320 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there! 

Can you help me? 

Dell precision m4500

System Number: GDDWWN1-2A7B


Thanks


----------



## LovesFLSun (Mar 30, 2015)

Billy7320 said:


> Hi there!
> Can you help me?
> Dell precision m4500
> System Number: GDDWWN1-2A7B
> Thanks


Here you go Billy, enjoy typing this monster!!

Jbbt9rTd1uG68w00

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Whiskeydram (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi was wondering if you could help me with a code for a dell inspiron 1750  tag HWGMRJ1-595B . If you could that would be great thanks in advance


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 1, 2015)

Whiskeydram said:


> Hi was wondering if you could help me with a code for a dell inspiron 1750  tag HWGMRJ1-595B . If you could that would be great thanks in advance


Whiskey, here you go:

0o7pl69r

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Whiskeydram (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks that code did the trick your a real star just have a problem with a hdd password lol


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 1, 2015)

Whiskeydram said:


> Thanks that code did the trick your a real star just have a problem with a hdd password lolView attachment 63775


Whiskey, here's yer code (to the tune of 'Here's yer sign'):  LOL

hhdkuf4k

Loves.
-Copy and paste the code into Notepad, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed EXACTLY as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To clear password, type the code you received, press and hold the CTRL key and tap ENTER twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code DOES NOT WORK, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## Whiskeydram (Apr 1, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Whiskey, here's yer code (to the tune of 'Here's yer sign'):  LOL
> 
> hhdkuf4k
> 
> ...



thank again your a real star can access the machine beautifully shame now theres just a windows password lol I can sort that thankfully.
thanks again you've been a real help


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 1, 2015)

Whiskeydram said:


> thank again your a real star can access the machine beautifully shame now theres just a windows password lol I can sort that thankfully.
> thanks again you've been a real help


Ophcrack can/will get your Windows password.  *ophcrack*.sourceforge.net

Loves.


----------



## DavidKep (Apr 1, 2015)

I downloaded an old utility and got a password that didn't work... I'm hoping yours will
I have a Dell Precision M4500
When I boot to BIOS and go to make a change get prompted for a password and Service tag - 2A7B is displayed.


6PDX4Q1-2A7B
the generator I have gives me vk3mjp09 which doesn't work

Any help appreciated


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 1, 2015)

DavidKep said:


> I downloaded an old utility and got a password that didn't work... I'm hoping yours will
> I have a Dell Precision M4500.  When I boot to BIOS and go to make a change get prompted for a password and Service tag - 2A7B is displayed.
> 6PDX4Q1-2A7B
> the generator I have gives me vk3mjp09 which doesn't work. Any help appreciated


David, give this code a try and have a blast typing in this code..

*3yYOexPJ4hs065e0*

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## DavidKep (Apr 1, 2015)

you're the best... took my third try and an external keyboard... but I'm in like Flynn


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidKep said:


> you're the best... took my third try and an external keyboard... but I'm in like Flynn


Shaka!!!


----------



## ppb ppb (Apr 2, 2015)

Could you please help with this 
Dell Latitude E6400
6BLS12S-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 3, 2015)

ppb ppb said:


> Could you please help with this
> Dell Latitude E6400
> 6BLS12S-2A7B


PPB, try this code:

2i3EQVv0A6Rd50df

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## ppb ppb (Apr 4, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> PPB, try this code:
> 
> 2i3EQVv0A6Rd50df
> 
> ...



Work like a charm. you are genius !!


----------



## silent12 (Apr 6, 2015)

Could you help me out also ? service tag is #HCQ4VM1-2A7B 
like some of the others here I got ahold of an outdated generator but the keys it gives dont work :/ .. thanks in advance for your time


----------



## ryellow (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a Latitude E6410 with a locked bios and I'm not sure what the password.  Can someone please help?  The system number is FPDTWN1-2A7B.

Thank you : >)


----------



## smith2712 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a inspiron 1440  locked out.  need system password (I guess)  it says "#JR1R9L1-595B  is protected by a authentication system.  You cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.  What do I do?  I am so lost.


----------



## smith2712 (Apr 7, 2015)

what about inspiron 1440
JR1R9L1-595B
can you help me?


----------



## smith2712 (Apr 7, 2015)

I cant get mine fixed either.  here is my error message


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2015)

silent12 said:


> Could you help me out also ? service tag is #HCQ4VM1-2A7B
> like some of the others here I got ahold of an outdated generator but the keys it gives dont work :/ .. thanks in advance for your time


Silent12, here you go:

Zz4PE16MNbcved7I

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2015)

ryellow said:


> I have a Latitude E6410 with a locked bios and I'm not sure what the password.  Can someone please help?  The system number is FPDTWN1-2A7B. Thank you : >)


RYellow, here's your code:

Wo0JeiK9LZnObPk4

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 7, 2015)

smith2712 said:


> I have a inspiron 1440  locked out.  need system password (I guess)  it says "#JR1R9L1-595B  is protected by a authentication system.  You cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.  What do I do?  I am so lost.


Smith, try this code:

shjp5loj

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, PM me.


----------



## smith2712 (Apr 8, 2015)

how can I get into notepad if I can't get past the initial screen?  I am feeling really stupid right now.


----------



## silent12 (Apr 8, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Silent12, here you go:
> 
> Zz4PE16MNbcved7I
> 
> ...




dang that's the same code I've been trying ...have tried with external keybord pressing ctrl and tapping enter and everything doesn't work .. any other ideas :/ ?


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 8, 2015)

we are Live on here...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell-595B-and-2A7B-Bios-Passwords/436821113153098

Don't forget the LIKE...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 8, 2015)

smith2712 said:


> how can I get into notepad if I can't get past the initial screen?  I am feeling really stupid right now.
> View attachment 63960


My idea is for you to copy the code into notepad so you can see the characters and make sure you are typing the characters correctly.  In other words, a capital letter "I" (eye) and a number 1 can look the same depending on the fonts used.

Loves.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 8, 2015)

Locksmith said:


> we are Live on here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell-595B-and-2A7B-Bios-Passwords/436821113153098
> 
> Don't forget the LIKE...


SHAKA!!


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 8, 2015)

silent12 said:


> dang that's the same code I've been trying ...have tried with external keybord pressing ctrl and tapping enter and everything doesn't work .. any other ideas :/ ?



Z - Uppercase LETTER Z
z - lowercase letter z
4 - Number
PE - Uppercase LETTERS P and E
16 - Numbers
MN -Uppercase LETTERS M and N
bcved - Lowercase letters b, c, v, e and d
7 - Number 7
I - Capital LETTER I, the letter after H in the english language..  LOL

Loves.


----------



## silent12 (Apr 9, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Z - Uppercase LETTER Z
> z - lowercase letter z
> 4 - Number
> PE - Uppercase LETTERS P and E
> ...


lol man I feel like an idiot ... that last I after the 7 i'd been putting in as 1 fixed it first try thanks alot


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 9, 2015)

silent12 said:


> lol man I feel like an idiot ... that last I after the 7 i'd been putting in as 1 fixed it first try thanks alot


Silent, I was hoping it was something like that..  Never feel like that, blame it one something else!  LOL  Shaka!

Loves.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell-595B-and-2A7B-Bios-Passwords/436821113153098

POST IT HERE FOR A QUICKER REPLY - Don't forget to like the page group - Thank you..


----------



## DANIEL WAITINA (Apr 15, 2015)

Pliz can you help me reset the admn. password for 22B57H1-595


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 15, 2015)

DANIEL WAITINA said:


> Pliz can you help me reset the admn. password for 22B57H1-595


Daniel, give this code a try:

dur8pvmv

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, head to the *Facebook page* and get a hold of us there.


----------



## DANIEL WAITINA (Apr 15, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Daniel, give this code a try:
> 
> dur8pvmv
> 
> ...



thanx alot it worked


----------



## DANIEL WAITINA (Apr 16, 2015)

hey unfortunately this laptop isnt booting from cd nor usb mode.. wat do i do.. soon as it reaches install windows it freezes doesnt go beyond this point


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 16, 2015)

DANIEL WAITINA said:


> hey unfortunately this laptop isnt booting from cd nor usb mode.. wat do i do.. soon as it reaches install windows it freezes doesnt go beyond this point


Daniel, could be the load/install of Windows.  First, I would try a *Ubuntu (Linux) bootable CD* (Decktop) and see if the laptop boots to the CD, surfs the web, etc.  Remember, F12 to get the boot selection screen and choose your boot device.  Second, if the laptop is not booting to a bootable CD, then the CD/DVD drive is bad. Third, I would get another HDD (any sare HDD that fits is OK) and try to install Windows on that drive. But, you know, that's just me.
Any more questions, just ask.
Loves, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## sam duron (Apr 16, 2015)

hdd password for dell latitude e6500....**5VG4YSXT-2A7B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 17, 2015)

sam duron said:


> hdd password for dell latitude e6500....**5VG4YSXT-2A7B


Sam, if there is in fact another "*" (star) before the code, here's your code:

o5U6RktAn9q5yyx3

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, head to the *Facebook page* and get a hold of us there.  In fact, check out our Facebook page anyway!


----------



## tester (Apr 19, 2015)

looking for a password for DELL Precision M6500

This computer system, #6MHT6P1-1F5A, is protected by a password authentication system. You cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.

can anybody help?

and another DELL Precision M6500 #8Y6QXP1-1F5A


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 20, 2015)

tester said:


> looking for a password for DELL Precision M6500
> This computer syste  Good luck.m, #6MHT6P1-1F5A, is protected by a password authentication system. You cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password.
> can anybody help?


Tester, sorry we don't have codes for the 1F5A's.  Good luck! Loves.


----------



## Erislan (Apr 29, 2015)

Tô com um Dell latitude E5410  e tag DM1NXP1-2A7B  pede a senha para desbloquear o setup, Por favor me ajude...


----------



## LovesFLSun (Apr 30, 2015)

Erislan said:


> Tô com um Dell latitude E5410  e tag DM1NXP1-2A7B  pede a senha para desbloquear o setup, Por favor me ajude...


Erislan, here you go:

QgWw1UNEcL1qrK0f

Loves.
-*Copy and paste the code into Notepad*, to make sure you seeing the characters correctly
-All passwords are case sensitive and need to be typed *EXACTLY* as you see them and try an external keyboard
-To *clear the password*, type the code you received, press and hold the *CTRL key* and tap *ENTER* twice
-After the unlock screen, you may need to go to "Security" settings and clear the password
-If the code *DOES NOT WORK*, reply with a picture of the laptop screen with the code displayed
-If I do not reply/respond, head to the *Facebook page* and get a hold of us there. In fact, check out our Facebook page anyway!


----------



## CSSI (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello,
Looking for   46DC4Q1-2A7B    Dell E6410  Thx


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 1, 2015)

CSSI said:


> Hello,
> Looking for   46DC4Q1-2A7B    Dell E6410  Thx


CSSI, come on over to our new Facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf


----------



## Erislan (May 1, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> Erislan, here you go:
> 
> QgWw1UNEcL1qrK0f
> 
> ...



Amigão!! Deus te abençoe!! Deu tudo OK me salvou mesmo muito obrigado por tudo....um abraço!!


----------



## OlD_NiK (May 4, 2015)

Dell Lat E5400   SystemNumber: 7BCBF5J-2A7B

Pls, help me unlock this f*k' bios ((

Fm Russia with love, polar bear, vodka, balalaika ))    (68°58'  33°03')


----------



## Davey (May 4, 2015)

Dell Latitude E4200

CC6FJL1  2A7B
Can I please have the password, pretty please.


----------



## Locksmith (May 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf


----------



## OlD_NiK (May 5, 2015)

Locksmith said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf


Complete ))


----------



## jjcube (May 6, 2015)

hello
im looking for password for inspiron 1525:
#1NTJ14J-595B
REGARDS


----------



## ajay (May 7, 2015)

hi my dell latitude #6HRQQM1-2A7B . Can you please provide me a BIOS password for this


----------



## Locksmith (May 8, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf


----------



## Nigel007 (May 10, 2015)

Pls help with GFT1N4J-2A7B - Latitutde e6400


----------



## smith2712 (May 13, 2015)

I still can't get into the pc.  my service code is  JR1R9L1


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 13, 2015)

Nigel007 said:


> Pls help with GFT1N4J-2A7B - Latitutde e6400


Come on over to the Facebook page..  Link is above.


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 13, 2015)

smith2712 said:


> I still can't get into the pc.  my service code is  JR1R9L1


Come on over to the Facebook page..  Link is above.

Your error code is too short.  Is there a 595B or 2A7B after the service tag?


----------



## CrippleMyers (May 20, 2015)

Dell Inspiron 63M0BG1-595B  Needing a password to unlock the setup and Admin, Thanks in advance


----------



## LovesFLSun (May 20, 2015)

CrippleMyers said:


> Dell Inspiron 63M0BG1-595B  Needing a password to unlock the setup and Admin, Thanks in advance


CrippleMyers, come on over to our Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf

Loves.


----------



## Lee Kyer (Jun 6, 2015)

Dell Inspiron B120

#4LRLD81-595B


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 8, 2015)

Lee Kyer said:


> Dell Inspiron B120
> 
> #4LRLD81-595B


Lee, come on over to our Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf

Loves.


----------



## Lee Kyer (Jun 8, 2015)

Works great thanks a bunch


----------



## mrecords (Jun 11, 2015)

need bios pswd for e5410
14fd0n1-2a7b
thank you


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 11, 2015)

mrecords said:


> need bios pswd for e5410
> 14fd0n1-2a7b
> thank you


MRecords, come on over to our Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf

Loves.


----------



## Tom Jones (Jun 26, 2015)

LovesFLSun said:


> MRecords, come on over to our Facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf
> 
> Loves.


Not sure if im doing this right.
Need Bios pswd for
69QL23J-595B
7670Y2J-595B
Thank You.


----------



## LovesFLSun (Jun 26, 2015)

Tom Jones said:


> Not sure if im doing this right.
> Need Bios pswd for
> 69QL23J-595B
> 7670Y2J-595B
> Thank You.



Tom, come on over to our Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dell...B-Bios-Passwords-Free/436821113153098?fref=nf

Loves.


----------



## Tom Jones (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for your help but it did not work.
It says - Incorrect password on both.


----------



## riverridgeb (Jul 16, 2015)

I need master password if it isn't too late....? D6Z01n1-2A7B

THanks


----------



## skav (Jul 26, 2015)

i was given a dell inspiron 1525 but bios  are locked and I can't even boot up windows please help me i need the admin pw my service tag is #4Y98PF1-595B, please help me


----------



## skav (Jul 26, 2015)

skav said:


> i was given a dell inspiron 1525 but bios  are locked and I can't even boot up windows please help me i need the admin pw my service tag is #4Y98PF1-595B, please help me


   even posted on ur fb page


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2015)

if your comfortable with Dis-assembling the Laptop...You can Jump the Bios pin..if You google it, You will find the Steps to do it. I was locked out of a customers Dell Latitude, and I had no other option BUT to do it...as a last resort possibly. But certainly worth looking into.

Watch this video HERE


----------



## skav (Jul 26, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> if your comfortable with Dis-assembling the Laptop...You can Jump the Bios pin..if You google it, You will find the Steps to do it. I was locked out of a customers Dell Latitude, and I had no other option BUT to do it...as a last resort possibly. But certainly worth looking into.
> 
> Watch this video HERE


I have disassembled it and there is no BIOS jumper


----------



## DaKaiHigh (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuck on a dell latitude D500... Password authentication system locked and if course I have no clue what the administrative or primary passwords are!

Computer system #DG08H41-595B

CAN ANYONE HELP...?


----------



## pspanhel (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a Dell E4310 with BIOS Admin password
I have tried the standard keygen for 2A7B, but the password does not work, I thought it may be a keyboard issue and replaced the keyboard, but the password still will not work - Any suggestions?


----------



## Moses (Sep 22, 2015)

Need help my tag is hqlfzg1-595b


----------



## pspanhel (Sep 22, 2015)

Moses said:


> Need help my tag is hqlfzg1-595b


Try  4jjhvkji


----------



## Moses (Sep 22, 2015)

That didn't work :-(


----------



## sbachgambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Good day sir. I wud really appreciate ur help with my dell latitude E5400 bios password reset. The service tag is below;
JXC974J-2A7B
Thank you in anticipation


----------



## duraturk (Oct 2, 2015)

Can you please help me with this.

Dell M4500
BIOS Version: A14
Service Tag: 3WD1VM1
System Number: 3WD1VM1-1F5A

Thank you....


----------



## spooda (Oct 19, 2015)

Can you help me please?  I have a dell D830 .  Bought from goodwill and cannot use. Service tag is cs4qwd1. Thank you very much


----------



## yop (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi could you give me bios code for dell m4400 a16 bios   BLFC1L1-2a7b
many thanks


----------



## solen (Nov 24, 2015)

My M4600 has bios lockeD up.

System number F0NJQ1-1D3B

ANYONE CAN HELP?

/MIKE


----------



## VladimirShvets (Dec 13, 2015)

Can you help me please? I have a dell 1735 . It has bios lockeD up. Service tag is HZ1YW3J-595B. Thank you very much.


----------



## Big H (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all, need help with tag 5XFW04J - 595B. Tx Dell 1525 P29l


----------



## GoodOldStuf (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello,  I have a M4500 with the bios admin password set 
9R58SM1-2A7B 
can you help me 
regards


----------



## fariz1310 (Dec 22, 2015)

Please help,

need my dell latitude d430 HARDISK password ;
#GJ16QA11470-595B

no prob with the system password.

thanks


----------



## Tesh (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi,

Could you help me please i have a dell latitude d430 and its now asking for a system primary HDD password for #**9751WDVJW-595B?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll help you all out.

I use this at the shop.

https://bios-pw.org/

you can download the executables via the sources link


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jan 25, 2016)

This laptop has been a thorn in my side for a LONG time. I got codes from another member here, and from a code generator (same codes) but neither will work.
If the original user set up a password, will Dell's backdoor still work?
Here is my info on the system:
Dell "Studio" 1735
7JZMDH1-595B

This is the original code I received - 
4ez1csnt
Yes, I used external keyboard,, & also tried the ctrl + enter x2 combo.
This is the screen after 3rd attempt:


----------



## erin (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm a new member locked dell latitude E6400 in bios I got passed the 1st password now my hard disk drive is locked help


----------



## taz420nj (Jan 25, 2016)

erin said:


> I'm a new member locked dell latitude E6400 in bios I got passed the 1st password now my hard disk drive is locked help



If the hard drive has a password set, throw it out and install a new one.  Consider all data on it lost.  There is no (easy) way to break HDD passwords.  If the drive contained irreplaceable data and you need it back, prepare to spend about $1000-$1500 (or more) on a professional data recovery service - and even then there are no guarantees.



SpoiledRotties said:


> This laptop has been a thorn in my side for a LONG time. I got codes from another member here, and from a code generator (same codes) but neither will work.
> If the original user set up a password, will Dell's backdoor still work?
> Here is my info on the system:
> Dell "Studio" 1735
> ...



The code you used is the one that comes up in the standard Dell generator.  If that doesn't work then your best bet is to open it up and find the BIOS chip(s). They will be 8 pin surface mount chips with a number like ST24C02.  Usually near the coin battery.  You have to find the chip and short the SCL pin to ground (Vss) while powering it on (you have to look up the chip's datasheet by its actual number to find out what pin does what).  This resets the BIOS to default, removing the setup and boot passwords.  Be aware though, this will NOT remove a HDD password.  See my previous response to Erin regarding that.


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jan 25, 2016)

user21 said:


> cant you just clear CMOS ???


-- Boy that would be great if you could, but unfortunately with the laptop models that is not an option for us.  (The CMOS is powered separately & can't be cleared like the desktop models by taking out the battery or changing jumper settings  ) And it is VERY frustrating when the generated codes fail to let you slip through.



taz420nj said:


> The code you used is the one that comes up in the standard Dell generator.  If that doesn't work then your best bet is to open it up and find the BIOS chip(s). They will be 8 pin surface mount chips with a number like ST24C02.  Usually near the coin battery.  You have to find the chip and short the SCL pin to ground (Vss) while powering it on (you have to look up the chip's datasheet by its actual number to find out what pin does what).  This resets the BIOS to default, removing the setup and boot passwords.  Be aware though, this will NOT remove a HDD password.  See my previous response to Erin regarding that.




Interesting! Most of my work on laptops (before this one) had been either simple repair/replace jobs - desktops were more my area, and when I hit this brick wall I asked a colleague with more laptop experience if tweaking the chip would be an option & they pretty much told me not to waste my time going this route.
Guess they didn't know as much as I thought they did, LOL - THANK YOU!!
In regards to the HDD, I already have the replacement drive ready- I knew the HDD p/w's were an exercise in futility.
This poor guy has his heart set on having this monstrosity of a laptop running again- even after all this time. So, thanks to you, I guess maybe I can finally make his day!


----------



## taz420nj (Jan 25, 2016)

SpoiledRotties said:


> -- Boy that would be great if you could, but unfortunately with the laptop models that is not an option for us.  (The CMOS is powered separately & can't be cleared like the desktop models by taking out the battery or changing jumper settings  ) And it is VERY frustrating when the generated codes fail to let you slip through.


For all intents and purposes, shorting the BIOS clock pin to ground is exactly what the CLR_CMOS jumper does.. 

Many laptops actually DO have a "jumper" of sorts.. basically an unlabeled (or non-descriptly labeled, such as Toshiba's B500) pair of adjacent pads that you short with a screwdriver or paperclip while powering on.  And again, it's just shorting the clock pin to ground.  However on most brands it's easier to just find the BIOS chip than to hunt down what the pad identifier is.


----------



## erin (Jan 26, 2016)

erin said:


> I'm a new member locked dell latitude E6400 in bios I got passed the 1st password now my hard disk drive is locked help




How do I throw it out and create a New one


----------



## taz420nj (Jan 27, 2016)

erin said:


> How do I throw it out and create a New one



Uhhh you remove the hard drive from the laptop and insert it into the nearest garbage can..  Then you buy a new hard drive and insert it into the laptop where the old one previously was...


----------



## Ionescu Ioan (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey, i bought a used Dell M4500 and it has a passworded bios. Tried to call Dell tech support but they said they can't help me without a proof of purchase. And now I can't reinstall windows... Please help me...
Service tag: 8NC34Q1
System number: 8NC34Q1-2A7B


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 11, 2016)

Ionescu Ioan said:


> Hey, i bought a used Dell M4500 and it has a passworded bios. Tried to call Dell tech support but they said they can't help me without a proof of purchase. And now I can't reinstall windows... Please help me...
> Service tag: 8NC34Q1
> System number: 8NC34Q1-2A7B



Try BvC0LSIvNZj26x06
It is case sensitive, and they are both zeros, not O's.


----------



## Ionescu Ioan (Feb 11, 2016)

taz420nj said:


> Try BvC0LSIvNZj26x06
> It is case sensitive, and they are both zeros, not O's.


Tried it. Incorrect password...


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 11, 2016)

The 7th digit is an uppercase I (EYE), make sure thats what you're putting in..  As I said this is case sensitive so make sure your caps lock is off as well since you won't be able to see as your typing. Also try with an external USB keyboard.


----------



## Ionescu Ioan (Feb 11, 2016)

I had forgotten about the Ctrl-Enter-Enter thing.... Works like a charm. A million thanks to you sir.


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 11, 2016)

No problem!


----------



## rick (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi I have a Dell Inspiron 1750 #H9W6SJ1-595b 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 17, 2016)

Try yqf95moi (all lowercase)


----------



## rick (Feb 18, 2016)

Worked perfectly,thanks again,


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2016)

I used this site for a 595b D630 worked fine https://bios-pw.org/


----------



## Sonya Whitfield (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, I have a Dell Latitude E6400, System Number: 13PDVL1-2A7B, can you please provide the code to unlock.


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 18, 2016)

2S36Y07jzcdFh6bf

This password is CaSe SeNsItIvE.  It must be entered exactly as shown.  The 6th digit is a ZERO, not an O.  You may have to press CTRL+Enter Enter before it will accept the password.


----------



## Sonya Whitfield (Feb 18, 2016)

Worked on the first try! You're AWESOME! thanks so much.


----------



## zh.hz (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a Dell Insprion N4110 with SERVICE TAG 87D14S1. After I power up, a blue box comes up asking for Password/Unlock Key, and underneath that, it gives some Unlock Key Hint Number. After I typed wrong password 3 times, an Error message came up saying System Locked with a code. Can you help me unlock it? Thanks.


----------



## BDUTESCU (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a Dell Latitude E5410 System Number: 79V5ZM1-2A7B, can you please provide the code to unlock. Thanks


----------



## LocoLobo (Feb 28, 2016)

Could you help me? I need the password for Inspiron 1750 #6MXP4N1-595b


----------



## Jlester (Mar 2, 2016)

BBD5K91-595B

Dell Inspiron 6000, I found a bios password: ukh3cfns

However, now it wants a hdd password for 0B7Y0GJV13J-595B

Any help??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hunterok (Mar 7, 2016)

I have Dell Latitude E6320 With System Number: 2ZCBHV1-1D3B

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KerryM (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Dell Precision M4500 with # C67PTM1-1F5A with the bios locked.
Can I get a password for this?
Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## Scocope (Mar 12, 2016)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...





nglwthnati2de said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dell e6410 88TV1Q1-2A7B


----------



## Sean Tenanty (Mar 13, 2016)

Bought used laptop which is locked with bios password .. Just my luck right!? So I need help with password for sell Inspiron laptop the # is 3G82Q61-595B


----------



## Sean Tenanty (Mar 13, 2016)

Need help with bios password for dell laptop 3Q82Q61-595B


----------



## Lng (Mar 14, 2016)

Please I need your help, DEll Latitude E6400, # JKW23L1-2A7B
thank you very much,


----------



## noface0711 (Mar 14, 2016)

need bios pswd for e5410
14fd0n1-2a7b
thank you


----------



## Scocope (Mar 15, 2016)

Scocope said:


> Dell e6410 88TV1Q1-2A7B


Found biospassword.eu it provided the password (same one as other venues) but also shared the procedure for input. Namely input it then press Ctrl while pressing "Enter" twice. What took me 2 hours of painful searching and nonsuccess on the first e6410 turned into a 2 minute process with the second one!


----------



## Scocope (Mar 15, 2016)

Lng said:


> Please I need your help, DEll Latitude E6400, # JKW23L1-2A7B
> thank you very much,


go to http://biopassword.eu/free link does not work use a browser search


----------



## Scocope (Mar 15, 2016)

noface0711 said:


> need bios pswd for e5410
> 14fd0n1-2a7b
> thank you


go to http://biopassword.eu  (link may not work; put it into your browser search)


----------



## Scocope (Mar 15, 2016)

Sean Tenanty said:


> Need help with bios password for dell laptop 3Q82Q61-595B


Servicetag: 3Q82Q61-595B

Password: 0uespy3g

0 - zero ( digit )
u - uniform ( lowercase )
e - echo ( lowercase )
s - sierra ( lowercase )
p - papa ( lowercase )
y - yankee ( lowercase )
3 - 3 ( digit )
g - golf ( lowercase )



To accept password, hold CTRL button
and press enter key twice                       From biopassword.eu


----------



## Scocope (Mar 15, 2016)

Locksmith said:


> i have the passcodes/passwords for dell tags ending in - 595B - 2A7B
> 
> your all welcome to them ! FOR FREE !
> 
> ...



Another source is: biopassword.eu  (it's free)


----------



## CuttingEdge (Mar 17, 2016)

hi dear.
I need a HDD password for Dell Latitude E6500
Code: 5VG0WW6W-2A7B

best regard!


----------



## CuttingEdge (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi!

I need a HDD password for Dell Latitude E6500
Code: #***5VG0WW6W-2A7B.


Thanks!​


----------



## Michael Pernerewski (Mar 18, 2016)

My son bought this laptop online and it needs a bios password. The tag is #FS2JYN1-1F5A. Can you please generate a code for me. I would be happy to donate to you. Just let me know how. Thank you.

My son bought this laptop online and it needs a bios password. The tag is #FS2JYN1-1F5A. Can you please generate a code for me. I would be happy to donate to you. Just let me know how. Thank you.


----------



## Scocope (Mar 20, 2016)

1F5A keygen software is not available online (believe me I've looked and every download that claimed it was never would open) and because of that I'd be very hesitant to pay anyone who claims they can provide the password. Dell can though. First transfer it into your name through Dell http://www.dell.com/support/assets-transfer/us/en/04?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
Once it's in your name they can provide you the password. Otherwise you are looking at a BIOS chip replacement ($25 for the chip and you get to solder it in) or a motherboard replacement ($50 and up on eBay for a Precision M4500 motherboard)


----------



## Michael Pernerewski (Mar 20, 2016)

Scocope said:


> 1F5A keygen software is not available online (believe me I've looked and every download that claimed it was never would open) and because of that I'd be very hesitant to pay anyone who claims they can provide the password. Dell can though. First transfer it into your name through Dell http://www.dell.com/support/assets-transfer/us/en/04?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
> Once it's in your name they can provide you the password. Otherwise you are looking at a BIOS chip replacement ($25 for the chip and you get to solder it in) or a motherboard replacement ($50 and up on eBay for a Precision M4500 motherboard)


They want 50 Just to talk to a tech. Going through Dell is not cost effective. They are probably going to ask for more money after I pay the 50 or just take the 50 and tell me that they cannot.


----------



## Scocope (Mar 20, 2016)

Michael Pernerewski said:


> They want 50 Just to talk to a tech. Going through Dell is not cost effective. They are probably going to ask for more money after I pay the 50 or just take the 50 and tell me that they cannot.


Then you are left taking a chance that the services that promise a password are not scams or BIOS chip replacement/motherboard replacement. If you find a keygen that works please post because I too have several  1F5A's that are locked. At least my motherboards are $15 which is way cheaper than the $50 (I'm still waiting for ownership to be transferred so they had not told me how much they want to look up the password)



Michael Pernerewski said:


> They want 50 Just to talk to a tech. Going through Dell is not cost effective. They are probably going to ask for more money after I pay the 50 or just take the 50 and tell me that they cannot.


There is a possibility that I was unable to open the downloaded Keygens because I threw together the laptop I used to download them; I just used bits and pieces that were too damaged to sell; I  installed an OS (win7), updated the BIOS and put a network driver on it to get on the internet without updating the OS (I did not want to wait for over 200 updates to download and install) I'm going to update it today and install all the various drivers and try again in a few hours.


----------



## Michael Pernerewski (Mar 20, 2016)

Scocope said:


> Then you are left taking a chance that the services that promise a password are not scams or BIOS chip replacement/motherboard replacement. If you find a keygen that works please post because I too have several  1F5A's that are locked. At least my motherboards are $15 which is way cheaper than the $50 (I'm still waiting for ownership to be transferred so they had not told me how much they want to look up the password)


I just purchased my code from biospasswords.eu and it worked perfectly.

biospassword.eu worked great.


----------



## ssnaserr (Mar 23, 2016)

Locksmith said:


> laptops friend.  suppose you can if you open them, but i have read it doesnt work with some new lappys..
> 
> do you need a pass?  if so your welcome to one
> 
> all i need is full service tag 7 digits + the last 4 which are 595B - 2A7B


#XEZ07K779091-595B

QUOTE="ssnaserr, post: 3435147, member: 163724"]#XEZ07K779091-595B[/QUOTE]
Servis tag :60XF1G1
595B


----------



## Scocope (Mar 24, 2016)

ssnaserr said:


> QUOTE="ssnaserr, post: 3435147, member: 163724"]#XEZ07K779091-595B


Servis tag :60XF1G1
595B[/QUOTE]
Servicetag: 60XF1G1-595B

Password: da3avsq2

d - delta ( lowercase )
a - alfa ( lowercase )
3 - 3 ( digit )
a - alfa ( lowercase )
v - victor ( lowercase )
s - sierra ( lowercase )
q - quebec ( lowercase )
2 - 2 ( digit )



To accept password, hold CTRL button
and press enter key twice


----------



## Nicole (Mar 24, 2016)

I want to change (in the BIOS) the boot sequence of my DELL Precision M6500. Now I always have to hold the F12button during startup. But when the PC automatically closes down and starts up again (during an software update) things go wrong 
The service tag is: 7PCG7P1.
Any help would be highly appreciated!  Nicole


----------

